# Brave New Planes



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

_A maze of glowing, changing lights, between which dances the darkness . . . a song, both angelic and monstrous, airy and deeper than the groan of the earth . . . something taking your wrist, like a hand but so very unlike . . . a mesh around your limbs, pulsing in time with the song, lighter than cobwebs but heavier than a mountain . . . a sudden scent of cinnamon_

The world snaps into focus.  This room is tall and vaulted, the ceiling barely visible in the dim torchlight.  A circle, almost four feet deep, is carved into the center of the floor.  Around the perimeter are sticks of incense bundled together into torches the size of a small tree, and flickering flames of many colors rise from sconces on the wall.  Above you, on a dais set against one wall, stands a robed figure, his hands weaving strands of light together as if he played children's games with string.  His voice booms out like thunder as he casts his glowing net around the circle, engulfing you all.  A simultaneous chill and heat seeps into your bones, as your flesh grows numb except for a tingling like a thousand thousand pins and needles in your flesh.  Suddenly, all light, sound, and sensation ceases for a second, and the room is normal, save for the extremely motley band collected in its middle.

The robed figure pushes back his hood, revealing a youthful face under white-streaked black hair.  He smiles, and says "I'm glad you all could make it.  Now, I imagine you have a lot of questions, but I'm not going to answer any of them.  Suffice it to say that I have need of your services, and will reward you well when you have completed my task. Do not try to escape," he adds, (as many of you likely have already attempted to).  "The force shield will hold far stronger beings than you; it must, for my purposes.  Now, I must ensure your cooperation.  If you do not resist, this will be much easier on you."  With that, he begins again to chant.


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

A black haired giant of a man glares at the speaker and attempts to leap out of the pit.  His eyes blaze with a glare of anger and his sword quivers in his fist.

"By Crom!  What is this place?  Am I still dreaming?  I am not a slave!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> A black haired giant of a man glares at the speaker and attempts to leap out of the pit.  His eyes blaze with a glare of anger and his sword quivers in his fist.
> 
> "By Crom!  What is this place?  Am I still dreaming?  I am not a slave!"




As he attempts to leap from the pit, he encounters a previously invisible mesh of force which hurls him backward, sending him flying across the pit to narrowly miss Brystasia.  The energy unleashed causes muscular spasming for several seconds. (7 damage).  The mage's chanting continues unabated.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 11, 2004)

The Hunter takes in its surroundings and those around it.  From deep within its cobalt-blue mask comes a high, wet, clicking noise.  It is agitated.  

It turns at the sound of the man's voice and slowly follows the movements.  The Hunter's fingers flex in preparation.  It is ready for the dance...


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

The Cimmerian growls like a wild animal as he recovers from being thrown back.  He has no other visible reaction to the painful after effects.  

ooc: Using his animal-like cunning (wisdom 18), can he tell whether what forced him back was more like a Solid Wall or a Net with small holes?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian growls like a wild animal as he recovers from being thrown back.  He has no other visible reaction to the painful after effects.
> 
> ooc: Using his animal-like cunning (wisdom 18), can he tell whether what forced him back was more like a Solid Wall or a Net with small holes?




OOC: It's definitely got holes in it; the strands were briefly visible when he hit them.  However, they're barely wide enough to admit an arrowhead, much less a limb, and trying to get past them would be like trying to slip through a live electric fence covered in razorwire.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia takes in her surroundings while wondering why she had been abducted.  She looks to see if she recognizes any of the symbols that adorn the chamber.  As their captor talks she listens to see if he is sincere in his words.









*OOC:*


 Knowledge: Religion +13 and Knowledge: Arcane for the symbols. 
Sense Motive +12 upon are captor.
Can we move within the circle with out provoking an attack from the force shield?


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

After the black-haired giant regains his feet, he will glare once more at the foul wizard before pausing to consider his companions.  If one of his companions is an archer, he will borrow an arrow and hurl it at the wizard (aiming for the throat/mouth, so as to disrupt the chanting).

ooc: Rage is activated.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Knowledge: Religion +13 and Knowledge: Arcane for the symbols.
> ...




He appears to be telling the truth; he believes that you'll be better off if you don't resist his spell.  The force shield hasn't actually moved at any point, so it appears that you'll be fine unless you impact it.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> he will borrow an arrow and hurl it at the wizard (aiming for the throat/mouth, so as to disrupt the chanting).




Snatching an arrow from Rynin's quiver, the Cimmerian hurls it like a dart.  It passes through the net of force, the power of the warding charring its fletching into smoke and soot.  It flies toward the wizard, but is arrested a foot out, losing its velocity and dropping harmlessly to the ground.  The wizard continues his chanting without pause.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia concentrates on their captor as she looks for the familiar signs of an aura.









*OOC:*


Detect Law


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia concentrates on their captor as she looks for the familiar signs of an aura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No aura of law appears around him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2004)

Vilya took a few steps away from the others as soon as she regained her senses. Her pack had just been hunting an over-grown bulette when she was suddenly drawn here. Her scimitar was still hanging from her belt in its scabbard.
Seeing the muscled mountain of a man repelled back from the wall with a jolt, the lithe elf decides it's not worth it injuring herself trying to escape.
"Who are you, wizard, and what is this purpose you speak of?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Vilya took a few steps away from the others as soon as she regained her senses. Her pack had just been hunting an over-grown bulette when she was suddenly drawn here. Her scimitar was still hanging from her belt in its scabbard.
> Seeing the muscled mountain of a man repelled back from the wall with a jolt, the lithe elf decides it's not worth it injuring herself trying to escape.
> "Who are you, wizard, and what is this purpose you speak of?"




The wizard appears to notice your question, but is too occupied in his casting to respond.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns unsure what to do next but she decides that calming the angry human before he causes their capture to retaliate.  Moving over to him she heals the minor damage, hoping that it will show her desire to friendship, as she touches his shoulder.

“Friend, calm yourself.  I doubt impromptu weapons will harm him so we might as well hear why we have been summoned here.”









*OOC:*


Lay hands for 8


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Sandorel watches the people around him impassively, analyzing them and the situation. 
_We have been Anchored, our "host" couldn't possible be foolish enough to overlook that, but perhaps his precautions can be circumvented..._

He targets himself with a _Dismissal_, and forfeits his save against it.

He does not surrender to the summoner's spell.

ooc:
What does he know about their situation?

Knowledge (Arcana):11 
Knowledge (Religion):26 
Knowledge (The Planes):26 
Spellcraft:26 
Sense Motive:16


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel watches the people around him impassively, analyzing them and the situation.
> _We have been Anchored, our "host" couldn't possible be foolish enough to overlook that, but perhaps his precautions can be circumvented..._
> 
> He targets himself with a _Dismissal_, and forfeits his save against it.




Magical energies surge around Sandorel, beginning to hurl him out of this plane as he chants.  The spell seems to be on the brink of working when the mage completes his own spell, and Sandorel's will fades abruptly, leaving the last syllable unspoken.  The rest of those assembled, excepting Brystasia, are likewise affected.  Satisfied, the mage speaks, his voice supernally compelling.  "You will find the angel Abd-Raten and bring him here to me, helpless."  The compelling quality fades as he continues.  "You will find him in a prison demiplane in the Astral, the key to which I will give you.  It is hidden, so I cannot tell you how to locate it, nor what lies inside, but you should be able to handle that yourselves."  Facing Brystasia, he adds "I cannot allow you to leave until I have bound you to this purpose, will ye or nil ye.  You cannot resist me forever, but it will be easier on you if you accept the geas."

OOC: Sandorel can tell that they've been called, rather than summoned, and that they appear to be somewhere on the Outer Planes, by the feel of the local magic.  Your summoner appears to be honest; he means you no particular harm, but neither does he care overmuch about your well-being.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia takes a half step forward as she is addressed.  She gives a serious look as she ponders her summoner’s request, “A quest?  I’m sure you realize the magnitude of what you ask of me…  If I may be so bold, would you allow me to ask a few questions before I submit to you?”









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +20 if it’s needed.  Also are the other stunned or can they see and hear everything like normal?

Oh and my comment about the quest is as in geas/quest spell.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia takes a half step forward as she is addressed.  She gives a serious look as she ponders her summoner’s request, “A quest?  I’m sure you realize the magnitude of what you ask of me…  If I may be so bold, would you allow me to ask a few questions before I submit to you?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He looks on with irritation, but grudgingly says "Ask away, if it'll make this go faster."









*OOC:*


 They're entirely as normal; it's essentially a geas effect, so it only interferes with free will when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a small knowing smile as she nods her head in agreement, “Who are you?” 

“What makes this Abd-Raten so important?”

“Who has captured him/her?”









*OOC:*


I went ahead and listed all of the important questions at once to save a little bit of time as she wouldn't be so bold to ask many questions with out giving him time to respond.  Knowledge checks on any names or locations he gives.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives a small knowing smile as she nods her head in agreement, “Who are you?”
> 
> “What makes this Abd-Raten so important?”
> 
> ...




"I do not give out my true name; such things have power.  I am sometimes known as the Seer Garbed in Heaven's Tears."

"Abd-Raten possesses something I desire.  What it is matters not; suffice it to say that he will bear it with him when you bring him here."

"He was not captured; Horus-Re banished him in punishment, for what crime, I know not.  It has been at least a millenia, and it appears the Sun-God has forgotten him, so you need not fear his wrath."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns a little at his words but continues, “And who’s wraith do we have to fear?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia frowns a little at his words but continues, “And who’s wraith do we have to fear?”




"None, should you do as I ask."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a look of frustrated anger and appears to be on the urge of issue a nasty reply only to hesitate.  After a brief pause she replies, “Seer, and all you ask is to us to free a criminal.  I have issues with freeing a criminal…”   After a brief pause she continues, “Even if he’s forgotten, that does not me he is forgiven.  What proof do you offer that he will not be given his freedom after all is said in done?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives a look of frustrated anger and appears to be on the urge of issue a nasty reply only to hesitate.  After a brief pause she replies, “Seer, and all you ask is to us to free a criminal.  I have issues with freeing a criminal…”   After a brief pause she continues, “Even if he’s forgotten, that does not me he is forgiven.  What proof do you offer that he will not be given his freedom after all is said in done?”




He smiles, seemingly amused at your question.  He says "The Lady would be displeased were I to unleash him in this city, but if you need further assurance, I can give it to you.  I swear by the seven names of Heaven and the innumerable names of the Pit that I shall not release Abd-Ratep."  A feeling of power surrounds his words.  "Will you now agree to my request?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia has a hesitant and almost convinced look on her face, “Does The Lady and you serve the greater good?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia has a hesitant and almost convinced look on her face, “Does The Lady and you serve the greater good?”




He laughs out loud.  "I do not serve the Lady.  I know of none who do.  She demands little, but that which she forbids is not to be done.  I do not serve the greater good, but neither do I serve any dark powers.  I can assure you that my actions will not benefit any forces you oppose; with luck, I shall diminish the power of those who oppose Good."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

If Brystasia feels self-conscious for being laugh at she does not show it.  She looks from the Seer and to the companions by her side, “With luck and my service it seems…”  She drops her eyes to the ground and simply nods her head in agreement.  As she waits for the spells effect she grasps the holy symbol that is engraved upon her armor at heart level.  Anyone close enough to hear her whispers can tell she is praying to a deity named Sune.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If Brystasia feels self-conscious for being laugh at she does not show it.  She looks from the Seer and to the companions by her side, “With luck and my service it seems…”  She drops her eyes to the ground and simply nods her head in agreement.  As she waits for the spells effect she grasps the holy symbol that is engraved upon her armor at heart level.  Anyone close enough to hear her whispers can tell she is praying to a deity named Sune.




His chant is much shorter this time, and seems to lack the power of his previous spell.  Nevertheless, it sets its bindings tightly about Brystasia's soul.  The Seer raises his hands again, dismissing the forces warding the circle.  He then reaches into his robes, drawing forth a pair of shackles and a crook-like rod, both forged of some gleaming silvery metal.  Handing them to Brystasia (as she is closest), he says "This rod will unlock the portal to the prison, and these shackles should bind Abd-Ratep's power once you have exited the demiplane.  You may now enter the Astral as you see fit; I might warn against projection, as the githyanki are more aggressive than normal this year."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia politely takes the objects studying them with a slight amount of awe while she listens to the Seer instructions.  When a chance presents itself she will address him one more time, “Seer, one more question if you don’t mind my boldness,” she waits for him to acknowledge her with a somber and apologetic look upon her face, “How do we get back to here once we leave the Astral plane?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia politely takes the objects studying them with a slight amount of awe while she listens to the Seer instructions.  When a chance presents itself she will address him one more time, “Seer, one more question if you don’t mind my boldness,” she waits for him to acknowledge her with a somber and apologetic look upon her face, “How do we get back to here once we leave the Astral plane?”




"That is entirely up to you.  While may not be in the same league as I, between you six a few planar transfers shouldn't be too difficult.  If worst comes to worst, you can leave this complex and locate a portal to the Astral in an hour or two at most."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks slightly baffled by the answer but decides not to press.  Instead she turns to her new companions and walks over to the group.  She glances at the massive man of muscle hoping to see that he is calmer and more civilized, even if it’s that only slightly more civilized than before.  

“My name is Brystasia Purelove, a servant of the Goddess Sune, and it looks like we will be traveling together for the time being.”   She extends her free hand to anyone who wants to shake it and is willing to submit to more unusual forms of greeting. [Hugs, Kiss on the check, etc.]  

She will hand the key and shackles to anyone who wants see, handle, or store them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Sandorel curses under his breath as he shakes briefly from the effects of the spell. His antipathy for his captive seems to have mysteriously disappeared. Though he finds slavery abhorrent, especially when he's subject of it, he can at least take some solace in the fact that they will be working counter to the will of a deity. He looks once again at his companions, approaches Brystasia and offers his hand in greeting.
"Pleased to meet you Ms Purelove, my name is Sandorel Ilazar, until most recently I have been a servant of no one being but of all mortals."

--


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2004)

*Antillis: enormous, heavily-armored Xill Hunter.*

Various openings in the Hunter's armor close and it seems to slowly fade from view.  Abruptly, it snaps back as their captor finishes his spell.  The creature is not amused.  It lets out another of its frustrated clackings and finally takes stock of the situation.  

If it was a Hunt this wizard wanted, he had summoned no better killer.  The armor opens itself again and the creature's facemask seems to move.  Its alien mouth works a unique language which its cobalt-blue armor translates and broadcasts in a deafening monotone,

*"I AM KNOWN AS ANTILLIS THE HUNTER.  NO PREY HAS EVER SLIPPED FROM GRASP."*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiling nods her head in respect of Sandorel’s clerichood while accepting his hand, “Please just call me Brystasia, or if that’s still to formal Stasia works too.”  On the verge of asking him a question when deafening noise interrupts.

Brystasia turns to address her other new companion with an unsure look on her face as she no idea what it was.  Steering upwards at what most be its face of the large red creature she address him, “Well meet Antilles,” feeling slightly awkward, “hopefully I’ll never be your prey.”  Brystasia smiles at her own joke but cannot help but wonder if the huge creature even knows what a smile is.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2004)

"I am Vilya Desertleaf. I have devoted a long part of my life to mastering the art of the dancing blade. Unfortunately I cannot contribute to our 'hunt', since I lack any skills in magic or tracking."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Sandorel smiles at Brystasia, but turns when she does to watch the impressive Xill. He nods respectfully towards all his coincidental companions and speaks in a smooth, cultured voice. 

"I am honoured, I'm sure, to have met you all, though considering the circumstances I would rather not have. I would prefer to be as far away from our enslaver as possible, lest he add greater burden to our task. Perhaps we should try to find our way out? We're in Sigil, if I'm not mistaken, and there should be a portal in the city to take us to our destination. Our captor may even have one here." 

He looks around the room.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel smiles at Brystasia, but turns when she does to watch the impressive Xill. He nods respectfully towards all his coincidental companions and speaks in a smooth, cultured voice.
> 
> "I am honoured, I'm sure, to have met you all, though considering the circumstances I would rather not have. I would prefer to be as far away from our enslaver as possible, lest he add greater burden to our task. Perhaps we should try to find our way out? We're in Sigil, if I'm not mistaken, and there should be a portal in the city to take us to our destination. Our captor may even have one here."
> 
> He looks around the room.




Not yet having left the room, the Seer replies "There are portals, should you desire to use them, though Plane Shift, Astral Projection, or Gate may prove more precise and subtle."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns at the discouraging remarks coming from the half-elven woman, “Vilya, I serious doubt you will have no value.  I have a feeling that we where all selected for a reason and it wasn’t simple randomness that brought us here…"  She looks her straight in the eyes with a kind expression on her face, “Have a little faith, okay?”

Feeling that issue is settled she turns back to Sandorel with a very impressed look upon her face, “I have no idea what Sigil is or where it is…” 

She blushes slightly remember the various questions she had asked, “Then again I probably have already shown my naiveté on the situation but I doubt I’m still on Faerun…” 

Realizing she probably doing nothing more than babbling she doesn’t ask Sandorel to confirm her feeling and simply states to him, “You are probably right we’ve been dismissed we should leave now.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Not yet having left the room, the Seer replies "There are portals, should you desire to use them, though Plane Shift, Astral Projection, or Gate may prove more precise and subtle."




"And the Key will bring us into the vicinity of the Prison? Or must we research it's location first?"



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Feeling that issue is settled she turns back to Sandorel with a very impressed look upon her face, “I have no idea what Sigil is or where it is…”



"Pretty much the center of the Multiverse. I've been here once or twize before, and it's not the most pleasant of places." he says with a telling glance at their captor.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Realizing she probably doing nothing more than babbling she doesn’t ask Sandorel to confirm her feeling and simply states to him, “You are probably right we’ve been dismissed we should leave now.”




He nods and smiles, finding her insecurity strangely alluring. _The woman is dangerous, there can be no doubt about that, if I'm not careful she may steal my soul._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "And the Key will bring us into the vicinity of the Prison? Or must we research it's location first?"




"They key can help bring you there, but travel in the Astral is not a matter of locations, but familiarity.  Nothing you can learn here, or in any library on the Great Wheel, will help you find it as much as going there yourself.  If any mortals can guide you, it would be the githyanki, and they reside in the Astral, though acquiring their assistance may be . .  _chancy_.  Do you require a portal, or can you manage by yourself?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "They key can help bring you there, but travel in the Astral is not a matter of locations, but familiarity.  Nothing you can learn here, or in any library on the Great Wheel, will help you find it as much as going there yourself.  If any mortals can guide you, it would be the githyanki, and they reside in the Astral, though acquiring their assistance may be . .  _chancy_.  Do you require a portal, or can you manage by yourself?"




"I'll manage, thank you." he smirks and turns to his companions. 
"If you are all ready, join hands and do not resist. I will take you to the Astral."

He casts _Plane Shift_ to take them to the Astral Plane.


----------



## Endur (Jan 12, 2004)

As the Mage  completes his spell, the rage leaves the Cimmerian.  

The massive human warrior stands quiet, almost subdued as he listens to the Mage describe the task, and stares in wonder at the comments that Brystaisa and the Mage exchange.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He casts Plane Shift to take them to the Astral Plane




Sandorel's spell goes off, and the world is suddenly very different.  All around is nothing but a gray, featureless light.  There is no sensation of falling, but there is no ground to support you.  A slight wind ruffles your hair, and your senses seem unusually sharp, though the only things you can see or hear are each other.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2004)

Vilya lets out an amused laughter at Brystasia's comment.
"Trust me, I have confidence. What I meant was that I can't help in finding our prey. But if somebody needs to be taken down, you can count on me."

When Sandorel tells them to hold hands, she presents hers to those closest to her.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2004)

Sandorel looks around, to assure himself there is no immediate danger, activates one of his Beads of Karma to increase his caster level to 25, and casts several spells in rapid succession. His body expands and fills with strength and energy, and soon he towers above most of his companions.

ooc:
Spells:
Status, Magic Circle against Evil, Magic Vestment x2 (on armor and shield), Greater Magic Weapon (on heavy mace), Persistent Divine Favor, Persistent Death Ward, Persistent Divine Power, Persistent Righteous Might.

HP: 182(102+80 (con 18)
AC: 33 (21+4+4+4-1) 
BaB: 20 (Divine Power)
Attacks:+37/+32/+27/+22 (+20(Divine Power)+6(str22)+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Damage:2d6+17 (2d6(large Heavy Mace)+6(str22)(8+6(Divine Power)+8(Righteous Might))+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Reach: 10'
Damage reduction 15/evil


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2004)

It turns slowly around, now in a place it is more familiar with.  A different sort of hunting ground, to be sure, but not a summoning circle.

The area is familiar, but these companions still are not.  Each of you feels the weight of Antillis' gaze as the mask turns to press its regard.  The creature spends several moments in turn, seeming to reach its own conclusions and storing them for later.  While it may not benefit from a _Ka'toh*_ on this hunt, it will make due with the tools at hand.

_Ka'toh - An Infernal term for a hunting party, but in this sense likely referring to the captain of such a party- usually a spellcaster.  This is almost strictly a Xillan usage of the term._


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 13, 2004)

As Rynin settles into his new surroundings he nods.  "Rynin Brightshield, servant of Pelor at your service.  Let us be done with this geas quickly so that we might find out what motivates our 'employer'.  It seems as though we all want to serve the greater good.  

Rynin looks to his cohort (posted to RG shortly) and and then back to the group.  "Do any of you know specifically how to get to this demi-plane?"

GE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

_Before_
Brystasia nods her head while deep in thought, _I wonder exactly what this Multiverse is._  Brystasia on the verge of asking more questions has her thoughts interrupted by Vilya and the questions are momentarily forgotten.

“Vilya I’m sorry I misunderstood you I mean no offense.”  She gives an apologetic smile and hopes that the two of them will be able to talk about more mundane matters in the future before she excuses herself.

Brystasia heads over to the large but quite man that has been watching them a distance.
“Are you okay?  Can you understand me, sir?" 

Brystasia shakes the hand of Rynin, “It’s a pleasure to meet you.  To be honest I’ve never heard of Pelor but its okay it confirms what I’ve been wondering, we are not all from the same place.”  She smiles and continues, “Maybe you can tell me about him or her some time?”

_Then_
Brystasia, new to traveling the planes, gives a small prayer to Sune as she takes the hands of the closes two people. 

_Now_
Brystasia looks around the astral plane in amazement wondering how something devoid of everything could even exist.  She absently takes a stray tendril of blonde hair from out of her face and tucks it behind her slightly pointed ears as she watches and waits for the others to become use to the new plane.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the long post but hopefuly no one besides GE cohort fills left out.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

"So this is the Astral Plane... I have heard of it from some of my mentors in the past, but I wasn't really listening to them..."
Vilya looks around, trying to see something beside her new companions.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 13, 2004)

"My apologies; my name is Kelnar Tel," says the grey elf as he continues to study the surroundings on the astral not even realizing it took his minutes to respond to the courteous Brystasia"

"Fascinating..." he says as he seems to ponder something that no one can see and indeed he is lost in his own thoughts.

Rynin rejoins the conversation,"Kelnar seems to be lost in studies almost perpetually, but he is good to have around when you need to know something.  He is quite the sage.  As far as Pelor is concerned I would love to tell you about the Sun God and the followers of the Light."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia just nods her hear slightly while smiling at the absent minded scholar wondering _What cloud be so interesting about something so void of life, love and beauty?  Oh well, beauty and love would not be so interesting if life was the same everywhere. _  

Her thoughts interrupted she turns to Rynin with a large smile, “I’m sure his studies and the knowledge gained will be most helpful to us.  Pelor sounds something like our Lathander, The Morninglord.  I wonder if the deities of are two worlds are the same and are only known by different names?”  She stares off into space captivated a little by her own thoughts…  

Coming too she blushes and then finishes, “I’m sorry, though no master I love to study the various religions of Faerun and now it seems I have much more to study doesn’t it?”  Smiling largely as she concludes, “I would love, be honored, to hear about your Sun God, but it will have to wait till later.”

Addressing both Kelnar and Sandorel, “You two are probably the most knowledgeable of the Planes, and our situation, what do we do next?”


----------



## Endur (Jan 13, 2004)

Gray, featureless light.  Nothing in any direction.

The Cimmerian appears almost withdrawn in this place of no objects.


"This is a horrible place.

"I feel a desire to accomplish this task for the wizard.  But I do not trust him.  He smelled of treachery and dishonor.  I wonder how many he has summoned in the past to work for him, and if any of those are still amongst the living."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Addressing both Kelnar and Sandorel, “You two are probably the most knowledgeable of the Planes, and our situation, what do we do next?”




Sandorel listens to the faithful, showing no hint of his distaste at their dedication to the divine. When Brystasia turns back to him he answers her, and the others, in a thoughtful tone. "The Astral is commonly known as the plane of thought, it is the pathway from the Prime Material Plane to the Outer Planes. It is trough this plane that the belief of the faithful is drawn to create and sustain the gods and it is here that all gods eventually come when they die, their corpses drifting trough the void until they are colonized by the native races. The plane is somewhat time-less, in a way that I do not completely understand, ageing will not corrupt our flesh here and spellcasting is made faster."
"Travel in this plane is, I think, only limited by ones knowledge of the intended destination and the strength of focused will one can direct to reaching it. We know little, and we might never reach it on our own. We should try, though, and if that fails I propose we search out the Githyanki and convince some of them to assist us. They are an evil race and violence might, regrettably, be necessary."
"For now we should concentrate on our destination and on staying together. If any of you should become separated simply stay where you are and I will find you."
"Ready?"


ooc: Kn(the planes) 26. 

The Status spell will allow my char to locate yours.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

A sound is heard in the distance, almost like the beat of massive wings.  A brief glimpse of a figure is seen in the distant gloom, like a whale breaching the surface, but far more . . . _serpentine._  A loud horn call pierces the air, and four figures swoop in from all around.  They are red dragons, measuring 30 feet or more across the wingspan, bearing strange riders.  One, his features disguised by crimson plate mail, speaks.  "Who are you, and why do you invade our lands?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "This is a horrible place.
> 
> "I feel a desire to accomplish this task for the wizard.  But I do not trust him.  He smelled of treachery and dishonor.  I wonder how many he has summoned in the past to work for him, and if any of those are still amongst the living."




"Nor do I trust him, he has given us no reason to and every reason to doubt. We were bound to this task, to retrieve the imprisoned angel to him rendered helpless, that is all. Anything else we find on our quest is ours, including the angel's equipment that our captor claimed he wanted. We're not even prevented from taking the fool's life, by anything other than fear of his power. There will be a way to make him pay for his crime against us."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

"I do not know you, stranger, but I can assure you that we have no intention to invade anything. We are only travellers, most of us visiting the Astral Plane for the first time."
Vilya keeps a calm pose, keeping her hands away from the hilt of his scimitar so as to not appear threatening. Fighting red dragons isn't at the top of her list of things to do.

*OoC:* Diplomacy +10 if that is needed


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I do not know you, stranger, but I can assure you that we have no intention to invade anything. We are only travellers, most of us visiting the Astral Plane for the first time."




"Nevertheless, you have entered the realm of the githyanki.  Why are you here, and why should we not slay you?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 13, 2004)

"yes, it is as my friend says.  We do not wish to invade, we are merely passing through, looking for a portal to another plane.   Perhaps we can find it quickly and vacate your territory.  Perhaps you wouldn't mind showing us the way out of your territory so that we do not offend you." (Diplomacy +33)

Kelnar uses Knlanes (+27) to see if he can figure out how to access this demiplane from the astral.

GE


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2004)

Sandorel bows slightly to the apparent leader of the new arrivals. He keeps his voice confident but respectful.
"It is as the lady said. We are peaceful travellers, unfamiliar with the customs of this land. If we have transgressed against any of your laws I assure you that it was done unintentionally. We do not wish to cause you or your nation any harm.

ooc:
Diplomacy..................32 (23+5+2+2)
Sense Motive (CC)..........16 ( 8+12)


----------



## Velenne (Jan 14, 2004)

Antillis watches the newcomers with growing anticipation.  Especially the dragons.  While familiar with the Astral in his own history, it was unaware such knowledge extended to Sandorel's depths.  Nor does it particularly care for such nuances anyway.

While the others attempt to bargain their way out of conflict, the Hunter's instincts of this race tell it that such conflict may be inevitable.  But for now, it watches and attempts to notice any change the githyanki's behavior that may indicate a forthcoming attack.

_Spot?: +15_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> "yes, it is as my friend says. We do not wish to invade, we are merely passing through, looking for a portal to another plane. Perhaps we can find it quickly and vacate your territory. Perhaps you wouldn't mind showing us the way out of your territory so that we do not offend you."






			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel bows slightly to the apparent leader of the new arrivals. He keeps his voice confident but respectful.
> "It is as the lady said. We are peaceful travellers, unfamiliar with the customs of this land. If we have transgressed against any of your laws I assure you that it was done unintentionally. We do not wish to cause you or your nation any harm.




"Perhaps we can allow you to travel, though we must escort you, to ensure that you do not stray into dangerous places.  Of course, there is the small matter of the border tax.  100 pieces of platinum per person is the usual fee."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we can allow you to travel, though we must escort you, to ensure that you do not stray into dangerous places.  Of course, there is the small matter of the border tax.  100 pieces of platinum per person is the usual fee."




_And allow you to lead us into an ambush?_

He studies the leader surreptitiously, trying to judge wether or not he's hostile and appears likely to betray them.

ooc: Sense Motive +16


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> _And allow you to lead us into an ambush?_
> 
> He studies the leader surreptitiously, trying to judge wether or not he's hostile and appears likely to betray them.
> 
> ooc: Sense Motive +16




"Why would I try to ambush you?  I have enough force here to kill you now, with no harm to myself, should I desire it.  I am simply inclined to let you live, as you are either brave enough or foolish enough to actually attempt to talk your way past a border patrol.  I'd like to see what becomes of you."

You appear to have convinced him that you don't actually intend any harm, and you continue to intrigue him enough that he'll let you live for now.  He's just looking to keep an eye on you, and make a little cash on the side.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Why would I try to ambush you?  I have enough force here to kill you now, with no harm to myself, should I desire it.  I am simply inclined to let you live, as you are either brave enough or foolish enough to actually attempt to talk your way past a border patrol.  I'd like to see what becomes of you."




Sandorel grins "That is a worthy motivation, and I am inclined to agree to your proposal." "How about you?" -He says turning to the rest of the group.


ooc:I'm writing thoughts in cursive and uncolored, spoken words in color and third person in plain uncolored.


----------



## Endur (Jan 14, 2004)

The Cimmerian is the least impressive of the group of astral travelers.  He is not the size of a giant like the hellspawn or the one with many auras.  No taint of enchantments are on his items.  Almost, he looks out of place in this group.  

When the dragon rider claims to have enough force to slay them all without risk, the Cimmerian laughs.  (Intimidation check: +27)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 14, 2004)

Rynin agrees to pay the fee. after the border guards are not looking, Rynin turns to Kelnar. "let's see if you can get us to where we are going."

Kelnar tries to look at the portal key without raising the notice of the new escort and if possible will open a gate to the neccessary demiplane once the group is ready.

GE


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

When Sandorel turns to the others Brystasia nods her head in agreement.  While pulling out her share she thanks to herself, _A 100 Platinum isn’t worth the destruction of such beautiful creatures._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> Kelnar tries to look at the portal key without raising the notice of the new escort and if possible will open a gate to the neccessary demiplane once the group is ready.
> 
> GE












*OOC:*


 I'm sorry if I didn't make it clear: the plane you're trying to get to can only be accessed by a portal here, on the Astral. 







Kelnar begins concentrating, and begins slowly drifting off.  He tells Rynin "To move here, you need only think about your destination.  The key should guide me there, but the rest of you should follow me."  He then begins picking up speed.  The githyanki who first spoke shouts something in a tongue you do not understand, and one of his riders begins following Kelnar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Sandorel looks at the fleeing wizard, and curses quietly to himself. "Impetuous fool!" He glances at the others to see how they react to the situation, which may well prove insoluble without resorting to violence. He prepares for the inevitable.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel looks at the fleeing wizard, and curses quietly to himself. "Impetuous fool!" He glances at the others to see how they react to the situation, which may well prove insoluble without resorting to violence. He prepares for the inevitable.




The githyanki following Kelnar doesn't appear to be hostile; it appears that he is the promised escort.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 14, 2004)

Rynin looks at Kelnar. "Hold" and with that kelnar stops and turns back.  Rynin then flips a bag of coins for payment to the guard he spoke with, "payment for me and my distracted friend". "I think he knows where we are supposed to be, we'll follow him"

Once safely under way kelnar says quietly to any of his friends near by," sorry about that, I forget myself sometimes."

GE


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 14, 2004)

Sandorel hands over the required payment, in the form of a 1000gp gem. He nods to Kelnar, accepting the appology, and prepares to leave along with the others.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> Rynin looks at Kelnar. "Hold" and with that kelnar stops and turns back.  Rynin then flips a bag of coins for payment to the guard he spoke with, "payment for me and my distracted friend". "I think he knows where we are supposed to be, we'll follow him"
> 
> Once safely under way kelnar says quietly to any of his friends near by," sorry about that, I forget myself sometimes."
> 
> GE




After full payment is collected, the githyanki take up formation, one above, one below to each side, and the captain behind.  They seem content to let Kelnar lead, for the time being.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia hands over the required payment in the form of a small bag containing the 100 Platinum with a small welcome smile, “Thank you for your guidance and you can keep the bag its of little value to me.”  

After that she concentrates on following Kelnar like instructed.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the negative post in OOC I guess it was just a misunderstanding but I believe I wasn’t the only one to have read it the same way.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 14, 2004)

As the group moves towards the portal Rynin makes sure the group is slightly spread out in the event of an attack by the "escort" or by any other group.

GE


----------



## Velenne (Jan 14, 2004)

Antillis withdraws its own coinage: platinum Xillan cubes each worth several similar coins.  While certainly capable of counting them, it merely sends a handful floating across the non-gravitational plane at the lead Githyanki.  

It noticably calms.  The traces of light which had begun to flicker quickly across its alien armor slow to a steady rhythm, running along the grooves between plates.  It follows along in silence, but never takes its eyes from its designated "escort".


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2004)

Vilya pulls out assorted coins from a bag at her side and hands them over to the giths. While they walk, she stays ready to jump to the side if their escorts or somebody else decides to attack them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Following Kelnar, the group drifts through the Astral for what may be hours, or may be days; the featureless, timeless nature of the plane makes it difficult to tell.  After some time, an object becomes visible in the distance.  Drawing closer, it appears to be a golden sphere some 30 feet across,  featureless save for a sunburst carved into it, a light etching of a life-sized flail within.  Kelnar simply drifts up to it, thinks for a moment, and places the crook perpendicular to the flail.  The sphere splits horizontally, revealing a 5-yard pool of golden light in the center.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

To Brystasia the journey had been long, boring, and mentally tiring due to the share concentration need for movement on this plane but all of that is forgotten when there is actually something to look at.

She turns to their escorts smiling enthusiastically, “Thank you for your assistance it’s been invaluable to us.”

With a certain amount of excitement and joy she responds. “Well that most be are portal does anyone know what to expect from the other side?”


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2004)

"I think we're here"

GE


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2004)

"I remember that the colors of a portal represent the plane it leads to, but I don't remember which colors are keyd to which planes."


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2004)

Rynin turns to the group. "the key fits.  Let's cast any spells we need to.  Kelnar can you tell us anything about this portal? (Knowledge Planes +27, Arcana +32)"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Brystasia nods in slight wonderment at the knowledge of Vilya as her curiosity has her contemplating, _I wonder which color leads to Faerun and home?_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

Sandorel studies the portal silently. (kn (the planes) +26)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel studies the portal silently. (kn (the planes) +26)












*OOC:*


 Sandorel and Kelnar can both easily discern that this portal is to the demiplane you're looking for; the pulsing aura of power throbs in their very bones.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

With a look of disgust at their serpentine escorts, the Cimmerian speaks.

"Anyplace has to be better than here."

With his sword held in his right hand, the Cimmerian leaps through the golden portal.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> With a look of disgust at their serpentine escorts, the Cimmerian speaks.
> 
> "Anyplace has to be better than here."
> 
> With his sword held in his right hand, the Cimmerian leaps through the golden portal.




As he enters the portal, it seems to engulf him, flowing instantly up his body and absorbing him as if he were but a raindrop in the ocean.



Spoiler



The Cimmerian enters into a massive marble hall, the walls covered in strange ideograms and the torch sconces burning with golden fire.  A long corridor leads out ahead of him, its tiled floor reflecting the flickering lights.  It is absolutely still, the soft sounds of the Cimmerian's breath making the only noise.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2004)

The Hunter gives one final consideration for the dragons nearby before stepping through.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> The Hunter gives one final consideration for the dragons nearby before stepping through.






Spoiler



As the Hunter enters the great hall (see spoiler above), the torches flicker briefly, then go out.  The hall is completely dark, but no longer silent.  A groan, like rock being stressed nearly to the breaking point, echoes in the blackness.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia face shows the shock from the Cimmerian’s actions but she quickly replies, “It seems that our clothes challenged friend is also patience challenged.  Any chance of surprise we had is long since gone and he might need our help.”  

Speaking quickly to herself in prayer she walks slow through the portal.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia face shows the shock from the Cimmerian’s actions but she quickly replies, “It seems that our clothes challenged friend is also patience challenged.  Any chance of surprise we had is long since gone and he might need our help.”
> 
> Speaking quickly to herself in prayer she walks slow through the portal.






Spoiler



Brystasia sees nothing as she enters, and hears only a deep groaning sound, which abruptly cuts off.  Suddenly, distant footsteps echo around her.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

The Cimmerian is absolutely silent, not even breathing, as his senses adjust to the darkness.  His keen sense of hearing attempts to locate the direction from which the loud groaning is coming.  He also notes the breathing of his companions and the direction of the footsteps.

ooc: listen +27


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian is absolutely silent, not even breathing, as his senses adjust to the darkness.  His keen sense of hearing attempts to locate the direction from which the loud groaning is coming.  He also notes the breathing of his companions and the direction of the footsteps.
> 
> ooc: listen +27






Spoiler



The groaning has ceased; before, it was too deep to localize.  The footsteps seem to emanate from the direction of the corridor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Greeted by nothing but darkness, a rarity for someone with low light vision, Brystasia cast _light_ upon a mundane torch from her backpack.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Greeted by nothing but darkness, a rarity for someone with low light vision, Brystasia cast _light_ upon a mundane torch from her backpack.






Spoiler



The light illumines the area nearby, revealing a once-great hall now ruined by time.  The marble is cracked and yellowed, the walls bearing hints of long-faded hieroglyphics.  The footsteps are growing slowly louder, but remain perfectly even in tempo.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns not expecting her companions to be missing but realizes, _You knew their was going to be a trap of some kind this is a prison of some kind and it’s been performing that function for millenniums.  Hopefully, with Sune’s love, no one was hurt by a more lethal trap._  She turns looking for the portal but she knows that it is probably long gone.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brystasia frowns not expecting her companions to be missing but realizes, _You knew their was going to be a trap of some kind this is a prison of some kind and it’s been performing that function for millenniums.  Hopefully, with Sune’s love, no one was hurt by a more lethal trap._  She turns looking for the portal but she knows that it is probably long gone.






Spoiler



Looking around, Brystasia can see that, in fact, they are here, but she appeared in front of them, her body shielding them from her light, and the footsteps drowning out the sound of their breath.  The simple light from her spell illumines poorly, even more so than she would expect.  The footsteps grow louder still, and a faint light appears in the distance. 

The portal is not visible.









*OOC:*


 Sorry about that.  I didn't realize that I'd forgotten to mention their presence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Turning from the light at the end of the tunnel and hiding her own in the folds in the front of her cloak Brystasia sees her companions.  Bathed in her own her light spell she moves quietly over to her companions with look of relief on her face.  She ponders, _How could I have come out in front of them like that?_ 

Keeping her light source hidden she poses herself between them and the approaching source of light and sound.   Brystasia brings one of her graceful and slender fingers to her full lips showing them the need to keep completely quite.  She points down the long dark corridor at the approaching light and sound as she gives them a questioning look.  

She offers her touch to either of her two companions’ hoping one will take if from her while she gives a look of concentration and deep thought.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

[Velenne, Endur, Brother Shatterstone]  



Spoiler



A light is now clearly visible, spilling down from the long corridor, though its source is not yet apparent.  The sound of footsteps ringing off marble is clear, louder than a human would make, though it sounds slightly muted, as if the walker wears soft shoes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Realizing that time is passing to quickly for them to plan it out Brystasia kills her light spell realizing, _No point and giving are location away like it is doing._ 

She quickly and silently moves into and through the engulfing shadows looking for some to hide behind as she moves slightly towards the light and sounds hoping to out flank it. 









*OOC:*


Hide +16, Move Silently +14; Brystasia will not try to move past the creature but will instead hope it moves past her.  If the light source is two strong or there is no outcroppings, columns or general hiding places she’ll continue to stay close to the others.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

[Brother Shatterstone, Endur, Velenne]



Spoiler



Striding down the passageway is a humanoid figure some 10 feet tall, glowing with a light like the sun.  His skin is like burnished gold, his eyes glow a brilliant topaz, and massive, immaculately white wings unfold behind him.  He wears only a simple kilt of linen, and bears no weapons or other tools, but you doubt this poses much of an impediment to him.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 17, 2004)

Rynin Steps through with Kelnar following quickly.

GE


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

[GoldenEagle]



Spoiler



Rynin steps through, and finds himself in a great marbled hall.  The only light source is a glowing, angelic figure, a 10-foot-tall man with golden skin, incredible white wings, and eyes burning with topaz light.  Brystasia is in front of him, and Antillis and the Cimmerian are both present.



[GoldenEagle, Brother Shatterstone, Endur, Velenne]



Spoiler



The figure speaks a word you do not understand, and the torches flare again to life.  The hall appears immaculate, as if it had just been finished and polished.  He looks at the group, and says "So!  My master has relented?"


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

"By Crom, you dwell in strange quarters!"

The Cimmerian sheathes his sword, takes off his cloak and his gloves, and tosses them aside.

"Have you no wine to offer travelers to slake their thirst?  My throat's weary of the dust of the horrible highway beyond this place."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

[GoldenEagle, Brother Shatterstone, Endur, Velenne]



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Have you no wine to offer travelers to slake their thirst?  My throat's weary of the dust of the horrible highway beyond this place."






Spoiler



"Wine? It has been a long time since I had wine.  It has been a long time since I had drink, or food.  But these are unimportant.  What word do you bring?"  He stretches out a hand towards the corridor, and faint sounds can be heard, like wood striking stone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Sandorel smiles at the escorts, giving a slight nod of thanks, and steps trough the portal.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel smiles at the escorts, giving a slight nod of thanks, and steps trough the portal.




[Serpenteye]



Spoiler



Sandorel enters the portal, and finds himself in a great marbe hall, the walls decorated with colorful hieroglyphic writing.  An enormous man, with golden skin, topaz eyes, and incredible white wings, wearing a linen kilt, appears to be conversing with the Cimmerian.



[all within the portal]



Spoiler



As Sandorel arrives, the winged giant looks up at him.  "What news?  Has Horus come to his senses, or must I rot here for a second decade?"


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

The Cimmerian thinks hard in response to the words of the Golden Giant.  He had hoped that the Golden Giant would treat them with the respect and courtesy that a host shows honored guests.  Instead, the Giant's burning need to know the meaning of their visit trumped all social considerations in the giant's mind.

The Giant was eager to leave, that much was obvious.  And yet, something didn't feel right.  Something about the strange alien noises in this place worried the Cimmerian.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As Sandorel arrives, the winged giant looks up at him.  "What news?  Has Horus come to his senses, or must I rot here for a second decade?"






Spoiler



Sandorel frowns momentarily, then bows slightly in a rare gesture of respect.
"The Multiverse continues to amaze me, and I am most pleased by this surprise. I swear I detected more than a hint of resentment in your words, directed against the deity who would call himself the master of you and your destiny. Horus has not come to his senses, and if his will would rule us you would indeed continue to rot here, for a second decade and for countless millennia. It is a most unjust sentence, from a most cruel god." Sandorel shakes his head sadly.

"We are here to bring you out. To break the chains that hold you and defy your unjust master."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[all within portal]



Spoiler



The golden giant smiles, then begins laughing, so deeply that the walls seem to shake.  "Break my chains?  You have no conception of what magics hold me here.  These chains are stronger than those I bound Set's jaws with.  These bonds are beyond my might; mine, that sundered the palace of Khish and drove its inhabitants into the sea.  What can you hope to do?"  His laughter booms out, almost painfully.

Suddenly, though, he stops, his face moving from despairing laughter to faint hope.  "Unless . . .  You have the key?  Could it be?  After these long years, am I to be free again?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> [all within portal]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



"We are here, are we not? How do you think we entered this prison? We have the means to release you, but we have one condition for doing so." He turns to the beautiful woman by his side. "Brystasia?"

ooc: the manacles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia had been studying the angel quietly and with some sadness wondering, _How could a sentient being handle the lack of contact for over a millennium?_

Though she had been listing to the conversation it still takes her a second to focus with the mention of her name. She pulls the manacles from her backpack with out looking in it and steps closer to the angel allowing him to see them.

Her face is stern and commanding, masking the sympathy she feels for the angel, as she starts to speak, “Unfortunately, Abd-Raten, if you want to leave this prison you will be required to wear these.”

If the Angel has no objection she will move over and place the manacles on him but first she will tell him to kneel down.









*OOC:*


Are these manacles meant to bind in front or behind the body? Also what body parts? Arms?  Feet? Wings?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> [Inside the prison]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[All within]



Spoiler











*OOC:*


 They bind the hands; they would work perfectly well in front or behind. 







The giant recoils at the sight of them, affronted rather than afraid.  "You claim you would free me, but seek instead to bind me further?  What treachery is this?!"  His wild, topaz eyes fasten on Rynin's sunburst-enblazoned armor.  "You serve the Sun-God, as I do!  Restrain these fools, lest I be forced to teach them their folly!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia face frowns up in slight anguish as she shakes the shackles to form a point, “A prison these maybe but they are less of a prison than this one of solid marble and masonry.” She moves her hand waving to the camber they are in.

“We are not here to harm you!  Please don’t make this come down to bloodshed as know one wants that.”









*OOC:*


_Detect Law_ On the angel. Diplomacy +20


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> [Inside Prison]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[All within]



Spoiler



The angel seems to consider your words, then smiles.  "True, such shackles should be less confining than these walls."  He holds his hands out.



[Brystasia]



Spoiler



The aura of law he radiates is blinding beyond belief.  You are stunned for two rounds, the force of his aura far stronger than anything you've heard of, much less seen yourself.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

Something within the Cimmerian dies as the proud angel kneels to be shackled.  

"We are all shackled.  Our chains can not be seen, but we can feel them constantly as an alcoholic feels the desire for alcohol.  We were summoned and bound by enchantments.  

"We were not sent by the Sun God.  A wizard who claims to wear Heaven's Tears sent us.  For you possess something he desires.  We tried to break his enchantments, but the chains still restrain us."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



The angel looks at each of you, seeming to gaze not upon your bodies, but your souls.  His eyes grow troubled, then blaze with joy as they light upon Brystasia.  "Most of you are bound too strongly for me to free, shackled as I am, but *you* I can free."  He raises his hand, and Brystasia feels the geas shatter and fall from her like pieces of broken glass.  "Now, set me free from this prison, and I can sunder all your bonds likewise.  Then, we will be free to bring just retribution to those who have wronged us!  The day of reckoning is at last come!"  His eyes glow with what might be called a mad light, were he not such a paragon among angels.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia is overcome with dizziness right after the angels agreement to be shackled and she uses the wall to help hold herself up but as the angel starts to stare at them she pulls herself up on slightly wobbly legs and waits for him to stare at her.

Feeling the geas dispelled from her mind she nods her confirmation of the angel’s words to her companions, “It is indeed gone.”

Turning to the angel, “Angel Abd-Raten, I know your desire to leave here must be immense and I have no desire to bind your against your will.”  She points to the Cimmerian as she continues, “That said you know what he has said and what binds them to this quest and though I’m free from that bondage my moral obligation to them, and you is not.  My dilemma can not end without the facts.  Please tell me your story and the facts that lead you here to this prison.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Turning to the angel, “Angel Abd-Raten, I know your desire to leave here must be immense and I have no desire to bind your against your will.”  She points to the Cimmerian as she continues, “That said you know what he has said and what binds them to this quest and though I’m free from that bondage my moral obligation to them, and you is not.  My dilemma can not end without the facts.  Please tell me your story and the facts that lead you here to this prison.”






Spoiler



"It is a simple one.  I sought to defeat those who did evil, to protect those who did good, and to ensure that the world would be safe for the righteous.  Horus-Re was weak, believing that demon-worshippers and murderers could be won over, redeemed, but I knew that those who had sold their souls to the Pit were damned, doomed to wreak evil on the innocent.  I disobeyed his orders, refusing to stand idly by while corruption and the venom of Set spread through the land, poisoning the souls of his people.  I found the vile blasphemers, and destroyed them, root and branch.  For my actions, I was banished here."  His eyes flame with zeal, too bright to look at for long, and it is clear in your minds that he speaks nothing but the truth.  Yet, on all but Brystasia, the compulsion of the Seer is still strong, driving you to bind him and bring him forth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Freed from the compulsion Brystasia looks upon the angel in a new light one filled of gratitude at being free and intrigue at the zeal that flows through him, “I’m sure your actions where noble and your banishment was unjust.  Noble Abd-Raten, can you think of a reason why this “seer” would want you,” she stops thinking of the seer’s words, “or something you have?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Now, set me free from this prison, and I can sunder all your bonds likewise.  Then, we will be free to bring just retribution to those who have wronged us!  The day of reckoning is at last come!"  His eyes glow with what might be called a mad light, were he not such a paragon among angels.




Sandorel's voice is strained at first, but then it gains strength and conviction.
"I... I can not allow that. I'm sorry, Abd Raten, but if you do not cooperate we will have to resort to force. None of us wants that. We were bound to bring you helpless into the presence of our enslaver, and we have no other option. Once we have completed that task we will be free of his spell, free to release you and take our vengeance against the fool who thought he could use us. In the end you will be free to resume your crusade against evil, if you only cooperate with us."

ooc: Diplomacy +26
Is anyone outside of the prison at this point?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Brystasia gives Sandorel a pained expression but it’s nothing to the anguished expression she gives the angel as she moves the last few steps to him. Reaching out and upward she touches his shoulder with her delicate hand, "Abd-Raten, what he speaks is true we most complete their quest before we can smite anyone or they will be weak or even destroyed. Are wasteful casualties what you really want when their could be better and simpler way?"

Brystasia smiles proudly at the idea forming in her head, "Of course you will have to listen first to my plan and agree to wear these." She dangles the manacles like prized jewels in her other hand.









*OOC:*


 Vilya (Dalamar) is still outside the portal, but I think with as much conversation has gone I think it to assume that she has gone through the portal by now.
Also when PA gives the all clear and everyone has some spare time, please go and remove your spoiler tags as it’s going to be a pain to reference something from here and I do tend to make a lot of references and reread game content anyway.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The Cimmerian continues.  

"The Sun God may have bound you here, yet something in me can not stand the idea of chaining you.  

"Yet, still the wizard's compulsion burns strongly within me.  

"Swear an oath to travel with us to see the Wizard.  Swear to negotiate with the wizard.

"Swear those words and I see no need for you to wear shackles."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2004)

Antillis nods at Abd Raten's words, understanding the meaning of duty and appreciating the angel's actions.  For a moment, it seems to sympathize but then the magic of geas begins to press on its simpler mind.  Abd Raten was now the Prey and the Hunter would afford it no quarter.

The creature's fingers flex with more anticipation, almost desiring that this holy-incarnate being would attempt to exert his wrath upon them.  It steps forward to give assistance to Brystasia, stopping a few feet from Abd Raten.

_OOC: Yes, the spoiler tags have made it very difficult to catch up on the reading here! _


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The Cimmerian senses that the Giant is wavering and presses on.

"Come, man, think.  Swear the words and agree to be bound by your words.

"I have fought the minions of Set all of my life.  I have had many careers, as a Rogue, as an Adventurer, as a General, and as a King.  Throughout all of those careers, the minions of Set have been a dark plague upon the land.

"The Sun God has forsaken the lands I come from, just as he has forsaken you.  We could use one of your ideals in the lands I come from.  Where the power of the Sun God is rarely felt and the minions of Set rule entire countries.

"Come, let us travel together as comrades.  You can tell tales of your victories over Set, and I will tell you tales of my victories.  Let us eat and drink together, warriors united against a common enemy."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks at the outpouring of words from the Cimmerian and even lifts an eyebrow in disbelief at the mention of being a former king but she lets him finish before she burst his bubble.

“Unfortunately the “Seer” prevented what you are wanting to do… You are suppose to bring him helpless with the help of these shackles and that spell well start effecting you negatively long before we got to the seer, correct?”  She turns to one of the more magically inclined looking for a more informed answer, "Or so I think."


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds to Brystasia, 
"If the imprisoned one is willing to swear an oath to travel with us and to negotiate with the wizard, I am willing to take my chances with the wizard's spell.  This is not the first time a wizard has cast a spell upon me.

"Perhaps the wizard will be satisfied, or perhaps he will punish me, or even slay me.  

"I will not place shackles on another at the behest of the wizard."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Sandorel shakes his head slightly, turning to the Cimmerian, obviously saddened by what he must say. "Helpless was the word the wizard used, I'm afraid that's not open to much in the way of interpretation. It is not the wizard's will that will slay us but his spell, and spells cannot be negotiated with. A man, or even an Angel, bound by his word cannot be considered helpless. And the words you would have him bind himself with are clearly insufficient in any case. 
It is up to you to make the choice, Abd Raten, of how you will be rendered helpless.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel shakes his head slightly, turning to the Cimmerian, obviously saddened by what he must say. "Helpless was the word the wizard used, I'm afraid that's not open to much in the way of interpretation. It is not the wizard's will that will slay us but his spell, and spells cannot be negotiated with. A man, or even an Angel, bound by his word cannot be considered helpless, and the words you would have him bind himself with are clearly insufficient in any case.
> It is up to you to make the choice, Abd Raten, of how you will be rendered helpless.





Stepping back and looking to Brystasia, he says "Quickly! The key! Where is it?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Stepping back and looking to Brystasia, he says "Quickly! The key! Where is it?"




Sandorel's face darkens, and the voice that comes forth is harsh with struggle. 
"No! I'm warning you, angel. Make one more move and I'll blast you into oblivion. Death will also render you helpless."


ooc: How long time has passed since we entered the Astral?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel's face darkens, and the voice that comes forth is harsh with struggle.
> "No! I'm warning you, angel. Make one more move and I'll blast you into oblivion. Death will also render you helpless."
> 
> 
> ooc: How long time has passed since we entered the Astral?












*OOC:*


You don't know IC, barring spell durations, but it's been a little over 4 hours.







The angel draws himself up, the light around him brightening to a near-painful intensity.  "Threaten me, will you?  I should crush you where you stand."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The angel draws himself up, the light around him brightening to a near-painful intensity.  "Threaten me, will you?  I should crush you where you stand."




"Give me an other option, or I will destroy you."

Sandorel activates his second Bead of Karma and readies to cast a Quickened (if magic in the prison operates like they do in the rest of the Astral) Spell Resistance (SR 12+25) on himself as soon as the angel makes a hostile move against the party.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2004)

*OoC:* Of course you decide to move forward with leaps and bounds when I can't get to the boards due to scheduling (read: folks forcing me to do school work). 

*IC:* Vilya steps through the portal, readying for whatever she might come across.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Give me an other option, or I will destroy you."
> 
> Sandorel activates his second Bead of Karma and readies to cast a Quickened (if magic in the prison operates like they do in the rest of the Astral) Spell Resistance (SR 12+25) on himself as soon as the angel makes a hostile move against the party.




"You are pawns, not responsible for your actions, so I will try to let you live."  With that, waves of energy erupt from him, and everyone is fatigued.


Initiative order: Angel, Kelnar, Rynin, Cimmerian, Brystasia, Antillis, Sandorel.

GoldenEagle, looks like your move.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Of course you decide to move forward with leaps and bounds when I can't get to the boards due to scheduling (read: folks forcing me to do school work).
> 
> *IC:* Vilya steps through the portal, readying for whatever she might come across.




Vilya is suddenly surrounded by combat; a 10-foot tall man with golden skin and tremendous white wings has just blasted her comrades with some strength-draining energy.









*OOC:*


You'll act before everyone except the Angel next round; you're flatfooted this round.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

ooc: Does the prison work like the Astral plane, where all spells are Quickened?

If the Angel still stands when his initiative comes around Sandorel will cast Harm, move up to the Angel and release the spell. (caster level 25, DC 29, reach 10')
If he's been unable to avoid being grappled by the Cimmerian, he will attempt to cast a Blindness/Deafness spell to blind the Angel. (cl 25, DC 26, verbal component)


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The Cimmerian yells, "Stop this Madness.  Stygia is the land overrun by the Minions of Set.  Your cleansing flame is needed there."

On his initiative, the Cimmerian will rage and grapple Sandorel (four grapple attempts assuming I'm within a 5' foot step of where Sandorel was standing).  The Cimmerian will not attempt to cause injury to Sandorel, but will attempt to restrain him from casting spells, and pin him if possible.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian yells, "Stop this Madness.  Stygia is the land overrun by the Minions of Set.  Your cleansing flame is needed there."
> 
> On his initiative, the Cimmerian will rage and grapple Sandorel (four grapple attempts assuming I'm within a 5' foot step of where Sandorel was standing).  The Cimmerian will not attempt to cause injury to Sandorel, but will attempt to restrain him from casting spells, and pin him if possible.




Unfortunately, the compulsion spell's going to stop that.  Instead, it diverts your attentions to Abd-Ratep.

Likewise, Sandorel can't destroy him.  You need to subdue him somehow.  And no, spells aren't quickened here.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Likewise, Sandorel can't destroy him.  You need to subdue him somehow.  And no, spells aren't quickened here.
> --
> "You will find the angel Abd-Raten and bring him here to me, helpless."



ooc:
So I guess I can't use Destruction, since that might consume his remains and make it impossible for us to bring him to the wizard. Can we kill him, without the remains being destroyed? Then he would be Helpless and we can Bring him to our enslaver. Or does the literal wording of the spell mean that we have to let him live?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> So I guess I can't use Destruction, since that might consume his remains and make it impossible for us to bring him to the wizard. Can I kill him, without the remains being destroyed? Then he would be Helpless and we can Bring him to our enslaver. Or does the literal wording of the spell mean that we have to let him live?




OUCH!  I didn't realize the phrasing didn't require living.  Interpreted that way, yes, you could kill him.  At least as far as the compulsion is concerned.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: Is the compulsion spell absolute control over my actions?  i.e. If the Angel swore the oath I asked, would that be sufficient?  Or would I still be forced to put the Angel in shackles, even though the compulsion said helpless and didn't mention the shackles?  Do I even know what the spell is doing or not doing to my mind?  In game terms, is it like a Geas or a Dominate or something much more powerful that makes your character an automaton?  

If it was a Geas, both Sandorel and I could do what we wanted, but we would potentially suffer negative effects.  Under a Dominate, we'd get another will save for actions against our nature, and if we passed that, we'd break the dominate.  Under an Epic spell, it all depends.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OUCH!  I didn't realize the phrasing didn't require living.  Interpreted that way, yes, you could kill him.  At least as far as the compulsion is concerned.



ooc:
Since it's far easier to kill someone than to subdue them could we, by the wording of the spell, do anything but try to kill the Angel? Do we have to attempt to accomplish our order in the fastest and most efficient way possible, or can we take our time and do it the hard way?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the compulsion spell absolute control over my actions?  i.e. If the Angel swore the oath I asked, would that be sufficient?  Or would I still be forced to put the Angel in shackles, even though the compulsion said helpless and didn't mention the shackles?  Do I even know what the spell is doing or not doing to my mind?  In game terms, is it like a Geas or a Dominate or something much more powerful that makes your character an automaton?
> 
> If it was a Geas, both Sandorel and I could do what we wanted, but we would potentially suffer negative effects.  Under a Dominate, we'd get another will save for actions against our nature, and if we passed that, we'd break the dominate.  Under an Epic spell, it all depends.




It's like a Suggestion, but of unlimited duration.  You cannot take actions that contradict it, and you must take action to prevent it from being obviated (if someone would make it impossible to fulfill, you must stop them, but you're not forced to prevent the spell itself from being broken).  It suggests, but doesn't force, a continued progress towards the goal; so long as you think you're working towards it, you're fine.  And, as Sandorel's going to prove, the wording is open to interpretation.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

ooc: Well, in that case I can grapple Sandorel, because he threatened twice to destroy the Angel and I must stop him from preventing me from returning the Angel to the wizard.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's like a Suggestion, but of unlimited duration.  You cannot take actions that contradict it, and you must take action to prevent it from being obviated (if someone would make it impossible to fulfill, you must stop them, but you're not forced to prevent the spell itself from being broken).  It suggests, but doesn't force, a continued progress towards the goal; so long as you think you're working towards it, you're fine.  And, as Sandorel's going to prove, the wording is open to interpretation.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Well, in that case I can grapple Sandorel, because he threatened twice to destroy the Angel and I must stop him from preventing me from returning the Angel to the wizard.




That's a valid interpretation, if you want to take him literally.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Well, in that case I can grapple Sandorel, because he threatened twice to destroy the Angel and I must stop him from preventing me from returning the Angel to the wizard.




ooc:

Very cunning. 

--

Sandorel is size Large, has a BaB of 20 and a strength of 22 from the spells he cast when they had just entered the Astral. He's probably not within a 5' step of the Cimmerian.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: I think its funny that my character (the intimidator) is trying to do diplomacy with the NPC while your character(the diplomat) is trying to do intimidation.   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Very cunning.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: I think its funny that my character (the intimidator) is trying to do diplomacy with the NPC while your character(the diplomat) is trying to do intimidation.




ooc: Well, my character has higher Spellcraft. He realises that the spell doesn't give enough room to maneuver for further attempts at diplomacy to be productive. We cannot compromise, the angel will not compromise, our only option is violence.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2004)

Antillis reels from the spell and launches into the counter-offensive it had planned for.  It seeks to pin the angel, preventing it even from casting verbal spells.



_Using Improved Grab vs. his full AC.  4 attacks at +26 each, grapple check is +36 +2 for each claw that hits.  Damage is 1d6+16 (magic), but the grapple is free regardless.  First attempt is to grapple, second to pin and cover mouth, the rest (if any) are to damage._


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC:
We probably are that close because we were all engaged in a conversation, but that is a GM call.  For grappling purposes, Sandorel's spells even the odds (both of us have equal bonuses).  But with four grapple attempts, one of them should succeed.  Then on your turn, you'd have four grapple attempts to break the grapple, or you could cast a verbal spell.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel is size Large, has a BaB of 20 and a strength of 22 from the spells he cast when they had just entered the Astral. He's probably not within a 5' step of the Cimmerian.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC:
> We probably are that close because we were all engaged in a conversation, but that is a GM call.  For grappling purposes, Sandorel's spells even the odds (both of us have equal bonuses).  But with four grapple attempts, one of them should succeed.  Then on your turn, you'd have four grapple attempts to break the grapple, or you could cast a verbal spell.




You're all pretty close by; you didn't get distributed very far.  Brystasia is ten feet in front of the rest of the group, and Abd-Ratep is directly in front of her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia watches in horror as the negotiations spirals into oblivion while she screams in at everyone involved, “No theirs another way!  If we act calmly and think this out we can find it!” 

Her words fall of deaf ears as the men have decided their fate, _Theirs is too much ego and to much compulsion._

All of a sudden Brystasia finds herself almost too fatigued to stand let alone fight but after shaking a few cobwebs from lose she tries to do just that.

She will seek for an opportunity, read: delay action if someone looks like their going to grapple/distract the angel to place the manacles upon the angel and end the fight without bloodshed.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2004)

Is the angel armed? If yes, then Vilya will try to disarm him. If not, I can't really think what Vilya could do an not be in the way.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Is the angel armed? If yes, then Vilya will try to disarm him. If not, I can't really think what Vilya could do an not be in the way.




He's unarmed, unarmored, and otherwise unequipped.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 19, 2004)

Kelnar casts greater invisibility on himself and moves to a safe position (away from others) and yells, "who wants to be enlarged?"

Rynin answers telepathically that he wants to be enlarged and attempts to aid another for Antillus' benefit.

GE


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> Kelnar casts greater invisibility on himself and moves to a safe position (away from others) and yells, "who wants to be enlarged?"
> 
> Rynin answers telepathically that he wants to be enlarged and attempts to aid another for Antillus' benefit.
> 
> GE




And all hell breaks loose.

Kelnar disappears, then Enlarges Rynin.

The Cimmerian lays a hand on Sandorel, which he shrugs off, but the Cimmerian then catches Sandorel around the waist.

Antillis and Rynin move to grapple Abd-Ratep.  Two of the Hunter's claws grasp the angel's body, wrestling his arms to his sides.

Brystasia tries to fasten the shackles around the angel's wrists, but his thrashing is too strong.

Sandorel, lacking any way to cast a stilled spell, breaks free of the Cimmerian's grasp.

Abd-Ratep breaks free of the Hunter's grasp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia bites her lip in concentration as she tries her best to fasten the bracelets but all she manages to do is to be knocked unceremoniously onto her rump.  Taking a split second to look for the other sounds of commotion that she gives a look of frustration at the Cimmerian and Sandorel.

Screaming at them, “Help us before someone gets hurt!” watching the angel fight its two attackers off in amazement, “or worse…”

Feeling useless during their desperate time but unwilling to give up on a peaceful resolution Brystasia takes the weathered skin of Rynin’s head into her delectate hands while bring her full lips to his, kissing him fully.

Before he can respond she says with a quick motion the struggling hunter and angel, “Go!  We must capture him quickly before it’s lost!”










*OOC:*


Kiss upon Rynin that bestows _Lips of Rapture_, giving a +2 to moral bonus to attacks, damage, checks, saving throws, and removing the effects of exhaustion, fatigue, nauseam and an additional +2 saving throw bonus on enchantments spells and effects.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2004)

The Hunter is astounded that a creature has managed to slip its grasp.  Yet, if anyone were to, it supposed this Abd-Ratep would be worthy.  Worthy, indeed.

_OOC: Same actions as last round._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can I have a diplomacy check against the other PCs?




Yes, but it takes place in the OOC thread, and the person rolling the dice is Jesus.  I prefer not to use skill checks to represent intra-party interaction.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 19, 2004)

OOC: I think kelnar has gone twice now.  Invis and Enlarge.  If not he will cast Otto's irresistable dance

   No Save
   Spell Penetration 18 + 1d220

Rynin will attempt to grapple with all of his attacks after activating the speed function of his armor of speed. (Melee Touch +26, Grapple +30 5 times) - if successful he will try to pin the angel

"You are not righteous angel, attacking a Follower of the Light unprovoked; submit and redeem yourself.  We wish you no harm."

GE


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> OOC: I think kelnar has gone twice now.  Invis and Enlarge.  If not he will cast Otto's irresistable dance
> 
> No Save
> Spell Penetration 18 + 1d220
> ...




OOC: You're right, the Enlarge doesn't go off until now.

Rynin grabs the angel's arm, but his grip is thrown off.


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

The Cimmerian continues to grapple with the spellcaster and attempts to calm him.  
"Listen to the wise words of the nymph.  Promise not to slay the Angel with your magic, and I will release you."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian continues to grapple with the spellcaster and attempts to calm him.
> "Listen to the wise words of the nymph.  Promise not to slay the Angel with your magic, and I will release you."




The Cimmerian seizes the cleric, wrestling him to the ground and pinning him.

Again, Abd-Ratep is able to throw off Antillis's grip.

The grappled Sandorel mutters a few words, and time stops.

OOC: you've got 2 rounds.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian seizes the cleric, wrestling him to the ground and pinning him.
> 
> Again, Abd-Ratep is able to throw off Antillis's grip.
> 
> ...




My action the first round should have been to cast Blindness/Deafness on Abd-Ratep to blind him, like I wrote in post #136. That spell has only a vocal component and it has a long range. CL: 25, DC: 26



> Blindness/Deafness
> Necromancy
> Level: Brd 2, Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 2
> Components: V
> ...




---

Time Stop? But that's useless in this situation.



			
				SRD 3 said:
			
		

> While the time stop is in effect, other creatures are invulnerable to your attacks and spells; you cannot target such creatures with any attack or spell. A spell that affects an area and has a duration longer than the remaining duration of the time stop have their normal effects on other creatures once the time stop ends. Most spellcasters use the additional time to improve their defenses, summon allies, or flee from combat.
> You cannot move or harm items held, carried, or worn by a creature stuck in normal time, but you can affect any item that is not in another creature’s possession.




Can I interact with the people around me while Time Stopped? Can I break free of the grapple, take the manacles from Brystasia and put them on the angel? If I can do that, that's what I'll do.
If I can't break free of the grapple in time to get the manacles I've just wasted my spell... 

--

If I can't manacle Abd-Ratep under a Time Stop I will not cast the spell at all (I would know). 
I will instead answer the Cimmerian on Endur's initiative; 

Sandorel groans, straining against the Cimmerian's grapple. "I'm flattered, really, but I'm not into this kind of stuff. Why don't you try it with the Angel? I've heard they swing that way. No, no, I swear I won't destroy his body, it's all yours." 

And cast Silence on the Hunter if the Cimmerian has released him. (no SR, no save, unless the Hunter doesn't understand what's happening and tries to resist.

If the Cimmerian has not released him he will cast Greater Command on the Cimmerian and Abd-Ratep, ordering them to "Sleep!" CL: 25, DC: 28 (will)



> Targets: One creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
> Duration: 1 round/level
> Components: V
> Casting Time: 1 standard action
> Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> My action the first round should have been to cast Blindness/Deafness on Abd-Ratep to blind him, like I wrote in post #136. That spell has only a vocal component and it has a long range. CL: 25, DC: 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: As Brystasia did, indeed, drop the manacles, you would be able to escape the grapple, pick up the manacles, and place them on the angel's wrists.

Sandorel, seeing the world stop around him, writhes free of the Cimmerian's grasp.  He races for the manacles, clamping them around the angel's wrists before the spell wears off.

Abd-Ratep screams in rage, trying to strike Sandorel with the chains, but his strength seems sapped greatly, rendering his blow easy to avoid.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Sandorel looks genuinely pleased with himself as he steps away from the angel. Brushing off a fleck of dust from his cloak he smirks at Abd-Ratep and turns to his companions. 

"That was easier than I had expected, his broken faith has availed him nothing."  He looks around."There doesn't seem to be much more to the prison than this chamber, but perhaps we should make a search just in case?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia with some confusion tries to figure out what just happened but she finally decides it doesn’t matter how only that they where.  Though the answer is quickly revealed to be a smirking Sandorel. 

Brystasia gives him a furious look at the comment about the angel and faith but says nothing as she nods to him while looking around the barren chamber, “Yes, their seems nothing more here than him and us, but the seer did say he possessed something he wanted.  Maybe we can find it.”  

She leaves him to conduct the search for now as Brystasia quietly watches the screaming angel but finally speaks somatically to him, “Angel Abd-Raten, no one wanted to do this to you so please calm yourself as I have some questions for you, okay?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2004)

"So we've got a bound angel and apparently we need to go back through the same portal. Who wants to take a gander on whether the gith are still there?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia with some confusion tries to figure out what just happened but she finally decides it doesn’t matter how only that they where.
> 
> She quietly watches the screaming angel but finally speaks somatically to him, “Angel Abd-Raten, no one wanted to do this to you so please calm yourself as I have some questions for you, okay?”




He seems to calm, saying, "I see I have little choice.  First, though, tell me, why have you done this?  What cause have you to abduct a wrongfully imprisoned being?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks at him with sympathy, “If you mean them, then you know of the powerful spell that binds them to do this.  If you are referring to me, I have as much of an obligation to them as that spell is no less a prison as your chamber.”

She pauses as she finds something to sit upon as the effects of exhaustion is leaving her slightly weak, “As for your imprisonment, we are removing you from one prison and if you were wrongfully imprisoned then this new prison could only temporary.” She stops speaking her thoughts, _But your ego just lead to your attack on us and I must wonder what else your ego has caused you to do._

After giving her answer she stats her question, “Can you think of a reason why this “seer” would want you,” she stops thinking of the seer’s words, “or something you have?”


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

The Cimmerian pins the Giant-sized spell caster and tells the spell caster that he will release him, but only foreswears destroying the angel.

_The wizard's strength is impressive for a spell caster, but he obviously knows nothing about wrestling.  Even one as strong and as large as him will never break this hold._

Then the spell caster speaks a word.  All of a suddent the spell caster is a blur, a ghost that shoots out of the Cimmerian's hold and out of sight.  

By the time the Cimmerian can turn around, the Angel is in manacles and a smirking giant spellcaster is shaking dust off his robes.

The Cimmerian relaxes his anger as the fight is obviously over and mutters something under his breath about witches and broomsticks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> After giving her answer she stats her question, “Can you think of a reason why this “seer” would want you,” she stops thinking of the seer’s words, “or something you have?”




"I have nothing.  My flail, bow and chariot were stripped from me; I have nothing in this place save some pieces of furniture.  My knowledge is great, but much may have passed to render it meaningless."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Though the answer is quickly *reviled* to be a smirking Sandorel.



ooc:
Was that a pun or a freudian slip? 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives him a furious look at the comment about the angel and faith but says nothing as she nods to him while looking around the barren chamber, “Yes, their seems nothing more here than him and us, but the seer did say he possessed something he wanted.  Maybe we can find it.”




Sandorel's heart stutters for the briefest of moments when she looks at him in condemnation, but then he shakes himself inwardly and answers in his usual smooth voice.
"Whatever he wants I want to deny it to him. We are under no binding command to give him this item, if he wants it he will have to pay for it dearly."

Sandorel walks trough the room, opening drawers and knocking on walls. He doesn't really expect to find anything of value. _Prisoners are rarely allowed to take valuables into captivity. Unless his captor doesn't know... Yes, what better place would there be than inside the prisoner's own flesh? A regenerating creature or one with acess to healing magics could easily place an item in a deep wound before it closes. The powerful magical auras of an angel might disguise all but the most potent of items from detection with the usual means. The possibility is distasteful, but can we really afford to ignore it? Hmm, let's exhaust our other options before I broach the subject._

ooc: +12 to spot and search.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia nods her head at the now pathetic looking angel, _I doubt it’s a quest._ and her thoughts turn to worry, _I hope its not some sort of ritual or sacrifice._

Feeling guilty and unsure want to say she gets up, “I’ll check on you later, okay?” She walks off before he can respond.

She had heard Vilya speaking early but didn’t want to interrupt her talk with the angel and now see found herself answer her question, “It possible, but time flows differently and much quicker in their plane.  We have no idea if they got bored and left or if they’ve amassed an army while we where gone.  Hopefully they didn’t realize that the portal was the only way out of here. Besides we our going to need to rest before we leave at least if everyone is as tried as I look.”  She gives a weak smile at her own joke and excuses herself.

Her thoughts turn to the chamber wondering if there was anything of value.









*OOC:*


untrained spot and search checks (+2 Wis)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Her thoughts turn to the chamber wondering if there was anything of value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The chamber is empty, and now appears aged, as if it hasn't been maintained in a millenium.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia own search of the chamber find finds Sandorel's and herself in the same corner of the dark and oppressive camber.  

Holding up empty hands to declare her own feeble attempts she asks him, “So have you had any luck?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia own search of the chamber find finds Sandorel's and herself in the same corner of the dark and oppressive camber.
> 
> Holding up empty hands to declare her own feeble attempts she asks him, “So have you had any luck?”





"I'm afraid not. Either our summoner wants a basic item of clothing or furniture, or he has been lying to us." He shakes his head almost appologetically. 
"There is one other option, though. What the seer wants could be hidden inside Abd-Ratep's body, lodged in a bodily cavity or a healed wound, or it might be a part of his body or soul. The Angel might have wanted to hide the artefact from his captor, and even a god might overlook that so very mundane possibility in favour of more ephemeral methods. Perhaps we should investigate..., or wait until we have completed our quest and the possibility that our 'master' will do it for us."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia listens to Sandorel with a morbid look on her face unsure of what to say her reply comes broken, “Ahh well, that’s a possibility…  Not one I had thought to consider…  but a possibility nevertheless.  I myself had thought that of a ritual and or sacrifice involving Abd-Raten but I’m really uncertain what to think.  I do believe that this seer could care less about the angel, or us and that his own true concern is himself and that “lady” he mentioned.”

Not really wanting to talk about it any longer Brystasia gives him an apologetic smile, “Sandorel, I feel the need to apologize to you.  It was your actions that saved us from a potential nightmare and I had no right to give you such ugly look.  Its just I don’t see the need to provoke Abd-Raten.  I don’t think he is mental stable and provoking him just seems so cruel.  I don’t want to tell you how to act around him as I said I just wanted to apologize and tell you my side of it.”  She blushes slightly at the ungraceful attempt, “Anyhow I hope you will except my apology?”


----------



## Endur (Jan 20, 2004)

The Cimmerian approaches the Angel while the others search.

"Well, while these others loot your quarters, let the two of us talk of far more important matters.  

"You have not answered my earlier question.  Are you interested in waging war against the Minions of Set in the Dark Land of Stygia?  In that dark land, the followers of the Sun God were long ago defeated, and only the servants of Set now live."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian approaches the Angel while the others search.
> 
> "Well, while these others loot your quarters, let the two of us talk of far more important matters.
> 
> "You have not answered my earlier question.  Are you interested in waging war against the Minions of Set in the Dark Land of Stygia?  In that dark land, the followers of the Sun God were long ago defeated, and only the servants of Set now live."




"I destroy evil wherever it arises; I know little of this land you call Stygia, but if Set has sway there, I will gladly put an end to his rule."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia listens to Sandorel with a morbid look on her face unsure of what to say her reply comes broken, “Ahh well, that’s a possibility…  Not one I had thought to consider…  but a possibility nevertheless.  I myself had thought that of a ritual and or sacrifice involving Abd-Raten but I’m really uncertain what to think.  I do believe that this seer could care less about the angel, or us and that his own true concern is himself and that “lady” he mentioned.”
> 
> Not really wanting to talk about it any longer Brystasia gives him an apologetic smile, “Sandorel, I feel the need to apologize to you.  It was your actions that saved us from a potential nightmare and I had no right to give you such ugly look.  Its just I don’t see the need to provoke Abd-Raten.  I don’t think he is mental stable and provoking him just seems so cruel.  I don’t want to tell you how to act around him as I said I just wanted to apologize and tell you my side of it.”  She blushes slightly at the ungraceful attempt, “Anyhow I hope you will except my apology?”






"I agree that a sacrifice is more likely, but we will probably be able to do nothing about it. Our enemy is powerful and surely wise enough to make preparations for facing us once our quest has been completed, and to attack him then would be foolish. I prefer to believe that it is an item he desires, and if we have it we might be able to use it as the added strength we need to destroy him. Delivering a powerful weapon into the hands of one who would presume to rule us might be a decisive mistake. I'm afraid we cannot afford to discount the possibility, or the possible necessity of the revolting act I have suggested. It's not something we must all take part in, though. I would want to spare you the horror of the act, if we as a group decide that we should go trough with it."  

He answers Brystasia's smile and her apology with a smile of his own. His voice is soft at first, and it remains calm and pleasant, but it gradually changes slightly in pitch, becomes more carrying, so that he can be heard throughout the chamber. 
"You are right, I did provoke Abd-Ratep. I forgive you, and offer my apology in turn. My words may have seemed unnecessary, petty and cruel. Yet sometimes such is called for. I had to establish precedence between us and the object of our quest, to make him realise that his natural arrogance is out of place in our company. He is not in any way superior to us, quite the contrary as dictated by the circumstances. 
 I see my attitude puzzles you, my view of the celestial order no doubt differs from your own. I see in our angelic friend and all his kin a reflection of the possessive will of the gods, their desire to shape and control the mortal races. Whatever their alignment and portfolio all but a few deities view us mortals as mere instruments, tools created for their own selfish or faux altruistic goals. By the sole virtue of power they view themselves as our superiors, when they are but constructs of our own stolen faith and their very survival depends on it. In the end it is hunger that motivates their actions, hunger for worship, power and life. Whatever gifts or threats they offer, whatever aspect of existence they seek to embody it is all dictated by the basic need that defines their very beings. They must have worship, and there is nothing they will not do to get it. They need us, but we do not need them. I am a living proof of that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2004)

Vilya is somewhat subdued in this wierd environment. She had spent most of her life at the desert, blessedly away from most things supernatural. Her pack had once accidentally stepped to a dragon's nest, but they had fled as soon as they had realized it for what it was.
Now, she was travelling the planes and encountering members of the Gith race riding red dragons, and angels. And she was overwhelmed. She found herself a spot to sit down and laid her head to her hands, trying to clear her head.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia doesn’t let her anger show while she maintains a small but pleasant smile on her face.  Wonder to herself while she listened to Sandorel, _Why did I come over here and apologize in the first place?_

Brystasia barely maintains her calm as she replies her voice is short and sharp and not full of the pleasantness that is its norm, “You have some nerve Sandorel I’ll grant you that but your own being shows why the gods are needed.  I believe if you look there is something that every creature needs to survive, from the mightiest dragon to the lowliest *slime.*” She stresses the word while steering at Sandorel, “We need air, water and food to survive do we not?  Those are objects that no deity I know of needs to live but they would service no propose with out having their own needs.  Hence their need for worship, it keeps them from growing fat and lazy just like any creature in existence.”

She takes a breath and continues, “I apologized and I meant it but now I’m not so sure it was needed, or even appreciated as you’ve done nothing but taken it as another opportunity to preach and lecture us and to once again antagonize Abd-Raten.  I can see in you what the gods are needed for as I see nothing but contempt and a cold and callous man who refuses to live life to it’s fullest.”

She takes a step closer placing her delicate hand on his shoulder and whispers into his ear, “Don’t take me as some lady of the court who does nothing but giggles at gossip and the latest fashions.  I’ve seen more than my fair share of horror and I don’t need, nor do I want your concern on the subject.  If it must be done and theirs no other way then I shall be their only if it’s just for Abd-Raten.”  She pulls away revealing nothing of her anger displaying her normal large and beautiful smile.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

The power of Brystasia's conviction is not easy to withstand, Sandorel nevertheless faces her with a neutral, serene expression. His voice is only slightly mocking. 

"It's true that most beings need something to live but the gods are at the top of the food-chain. Do you enjoy the thought of being devoured? You won't even know it's happening until it's far too late." 
"You know what happens to the souls of the dead? The soul is drawn from its native plane to an outer plane and their deitys domain. There is is stripped of all thought, all memory, retaining only a small core of its own being. It is reduced to an almost mindless servitor of the entity or alignment who it dedicated its soul to in life. And although it may gradually evolve, during the passage of millennia, into a more powerful being it remains forever lost to its original self. When the soul eventually dies again it is absorbed, devoured by its plane and thus by the deity it worshiped. In the end we are nothing but food. That is the petitioner-system, a conveyor from the mother's womb to the god's stomach and only a lucky few can escape it." 
"It is this system that I, and others with me, seek to bring an end to. Faith moves the planes, belief can change the multiverse. If enough mortals stop believing in the current order and the gods who defend it we could make this a better reality. But small-minded people ever cling to the familiar, no matter how horrid it might be."
He shakes his head in deep regret, looking at Brystasia with seemingly genuine pity.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 20, 2004)

Antillis takes up the responsibility of overseeing Abd-Raten.  It stands behind the angel with one arm grasping the manacles, another on the being's shoulders, and the upper pair crossed across its own great chest.  The Hunter's armor buzzes softly of its own accord at random, tiny lights working their way up its myriad grooves and crevices.  

It does not partake of the palaver and indeed could not with any suitable guile.  The Hunter's cunning comes in battle and seeking Prey.  The task half-way complete.  It is now resigned to finish irregardless of the moral consequences it cares nothing for.  

Yet those who share its lot intrigue the alien creature.  Each has its own strength in this strange environment.  It has been long since the Hunter has had a pack.  Still, it would require far more evidence of their abilities to make such a distinction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia cross her arms over her chest in a displeased manner, “So now your calling me simple minded?” by looking at her face it’s easy to tell it’s a rhetorical question and not a she wants answered, “I worship and serve Sune out of love and devotion not out of fear nor out of familiarly.  I make her stronger in life and shall do it again in death.  I do this out of love for her and I’m rewarded with her blessing and love.  Life must be bleaker if not unbearable with out it.  ”  

Brystasia gives Sandorel a sympathetic smile as her anger subsides and is replaced with curiosity,  “As for those who seek to break that cycle I hope your not honestly consider the undead and if nothing eats the souls of the dead what becomes when there are to many?”


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 21, 2004)

"Are we resting or going.  All this other talk of philosophy is sidetracking us from a more pressing issue." Rynin says turning to motion towards the angel.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia rolls her Turquoise Blue at Sandorel in a playful “what now” movement as they are interrupted she turns to address Rynin smiling the whole time, “Rest first, your still under my influence but it’s going to wear off soon enough and then you will be tried.  Theirs no telling if are escorts are waiting for us on the other side of the portal and if given a choice I think we all would rather meet them at full strength.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia cross her arms over her chest in a displeased manner, “So now your calling me simple minded?” by looking at her face it’s easy to tell it’s a rhetorical question and not a she wants answered, “I worship and serve Sune out of love and devotion not out of fear nor out of familiarly.  I make her stronger in life and shall do it again in death.  I do this out of love for her and I’m rewarded with her blessing and love.  Life must be bleaker if not unbearable with out it. ”




Sandorel laughs softly, amusement and sadness mixed together. "You are a remarkable woman, Brystasia, to pay such a horrible price for love. Ah, but that is the nature of love is it not? It can make us do foolish things even as it gives us a sense of meaning.
 I have known love in my life, make no mistake in that, many loves and lovers. I am not as joyless as you may think. In my experience the greatest, most enduring love is between people who respect each others as equals. If one part is too dominant the relationship becomes unstable, unless the other part surrenders to become no more than a pet or an infant. Mortals and gods are too different to be able to truly understand and respect each others."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives Sandorel a sympathetic smile as her anger subsides and is replaced with curiosity,  “As for those who seek to break that cycle I hope your not honestly consider the undead and if nothing eats the souls of the dead what becomes when there are to many?”




He grins, a wide flash of perfect white teeth.
"The Multiverse is infinite, infinity can never be surpassed even by another infinity. There will never be too many, that's a rule I have no intention of changing.
Undeath is a dead end of the afterlife, a shortcut to oblivion. No. All we'd need is a new realm in the outer planes, open to everyone without need for supplication. A plane for the eternal incarnation of the self, ruled by justice, moderation and humanistic values. The vision of course, is not uniform among all of my peers. Ultimately it will be shaped by the needs and belief of our people."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives Sandorel a broad pleased smile as if she’s happy that he gets it, “Yes that is indeed the nature of love.  In my realm many of the gods were mortals before they became gods so understand our needs is not an issue for them.  Many would say they know them better cause of their infinite wisdom and their experience from both sides.”

She listens intently to Sandorel description of his new realm with a small smile, “It does sound interesting, but if it’s ruled than there must be something at the top of the food chain, correct?  It sounds to me like your just replacing one forum of godhood with another.”


----------



## Endur (Jan 21, 2004)

The Cimmerian smiles at the response from the Angel.

"Great is your bravery, knowing but little of Stygia, still you would gladly put an end to the evil of Set's rule.

"Let me tell you more of the task.  Magic is different there, and as the Sun God's power is diminished, so might yours be diminished.  But with the diminishing of the Sun God's power, you need not fear being imprisoned again by the Sun God.

"The wickedness of the Land of Stygia is second only to hell itself.  You might not be able to destroy the evil of Stygia, you might only be able to curtail it.  

"A never-ending war against evil might be the task you face if you set out to cleanse Stygia.  Think of the evils you could destroy there instead of being locked in this nameless prison for all time.  

"Tell me clearly if this is your desire.  If you agree, it may be possible.

"The wizard promised me a reward for bringing you back from this prison.  I will demand of the wizard that my reward  be for you to be sent to Stygia to cleanse that foul land of evil."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 21, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Tell me clearly if this is your desire.  If you agree, it may be possible.
> 
> "The wizard promised me a reward for bringing you back from this prison.  I will demand of the wizard that my reward  be for you to be sent to Stygia to cleanse that foul land of evil."




Abd-Ratep smiles broadly, his golden teeth gleaming.

"I live but to root out and destroy evil.  To spread my wings again, to overfly the field of battle and shatter my enemies with the glory of the Sun, would be a joy beyond compare.  Rest assured, though, that the war _will_ end, with Set's taint burned from the land."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives Sandorel a broad pleased smile as if she’s happy that he gets it, “Yes that is indeed the nature of love.  In my realm many of the gods were mortals before they became gods so understand our needs is not an issue for them.  Many would say they know them better cause of their infinite wisdom and their experience from both sides.”
> 
> She listens intently to Sandorel description of his new realm with a small smile, “It does sound interesting, but if it’s ruled than there must be something at the top of the food chain, correct?  It sounds to me like your just replacing one forum of godhood with another.”




His smile is heartfelt this time, he actually enjoys the debate, and the company.
"Any society needs leaders, but there's a vast difference between an 'almighty' god and a council of representatives elected from the ranks of the populace. We are not infallible, but if we fail we can be deposed and replaced far easier than a god can be overthrown by its servants.

 A theocracy is despotic by default, no matter how benign the deity. And no matter their absurd claims to 'infinite wisdom', gods are simply not suited to rule peoples lives. Their perspective is skewed, not only by the incredible difference in personal power between a god and its worshipers but also by the fact that gods are by nature specialists. Their interests and understanding encompass only a small aspect of reality and anything that falls outside of their portfolios is simply not all that interesting. Mortals are far more diverse and flexible. There is no god who has enough portfolios to fully be able to understand mortal beings.

 As for ascended mortals, they eventually fall into the same trap as their elders. They embody a portfolio that dictates their actions. Worship is an imperative for them, a constant corrupting temptation. Whether their reasons for attempting to become gods were selfish or altruistic they still end up eating their worshipers in the end."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

It's easy for others to see Brystasia's enjoyment as a large perfect smile, full of enjoyment, graces her pale face.  "Well Sandorel, I don't think neither one of us is going to convince the other of their errors as are faith in what we believe in is too strong and I think we are boring the others to tears."  Her turquoise blue eyes look towards Vilya as if to confirm the statement before moving back to Sandorel, "I wouldn’t mind the opportunity to convince you of your errors at a later time but we need to focus on the tasks at hand."  With a tied smile she continues, “Plus I’m to tired to offer up much of a challenge right now.  I’m going to go and rest I strongly encourage you to do so."

With a captivating smile and one last curious look over her shoulder Brystasia walks away heading in the direction of Vilya hoping that she can cheer the other lady up.  She approaches quietly not wanting to wake her up if she had fallen asleep.  If she is asleep she will remove her cloak and lay it over her like a blanket before finding her own spot to catnap trusting Antilles to watch over the angel. 










*OOC:*


I'm ready to move on after resting if everyone else is.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 23, 2004)

He bows sligthly and a smiles at Brystasia.
"You are right off course, we can resume our discussion another time."

Then he goes to sit down in a corner of the room to rest and meditate. (he does not sleep)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2004)

Vilya looks up at Brystasia as she gets closer.
"A draw? It seemed like you two could've gone on for hours" she says with a smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at the joke and at her own behavior, “I would imagine it being more like days.”

She takes the invitation to sit down as compassion and worry fills her face, “Vilya, you seem sort of withdrawn over here by yourself are you okay?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2004)

Vilya shrugs.
"It's nothing, really, just trying to get used to travelling the planes. Untill we were pulled here, I had spent most of my years on a desert." A look of worry comes over her face.
"I dearly hope that my pack is okay, we were supposed to engage an overly hostile and over-grown bulette just before I was pulled from my home realm."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia scoots a little closer, smiles at her reassuringly, and speaks in hushed tones out of respect, “It’s my first time too though I do imagine coming from a desert this could be harder from you…  I’ve been to a desert before, I was so shocked at how hot it got in the day and how cold it got at night.”  She shakes her head as if remembering the occasion; “My first few days all I wanted nothing but to swim naked and at night all I wanted was more clothes and blankets.”  She looks at Vilya as she touches her shoulder reassuringly, “But eventually I adjusted, and I’m sure you’ll do the same, okay?”

With a friendly but serious smile, “As for your pack.  I’m sure your family will be okay but I will make sure to note them in my prayers tonight, and every other night that this unwanted journey takes you away from them.  Just have a little faith, in yourself or a deity, and keep your sprits high, okay?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2004)

"I guess you're right. And I really appreciate your understanding."
Vilya gives a genuine smile of appreciation to Brystasia. While she would rather be at the desert fighting against the bulette alongside her pack, the planes don't seem like such a threatening place when you know that there's somebody who looks after you.
"But I think now would be the time for us to rest, especially since the rest of you got hit by that attack of the angel's."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia lets the illusions down allowing for her tiredness to show through with a weak smile, “I think it’s past time myself but I wanted to check upon you first.”


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

Before Brystasia and Vilya go to sleep, the handsome barbarian with the sculpted muscles and long dark hair walks over to join the two lovely ladies.

Looking at Vilya, he says,

"You remind me of Belit, Queen of the Black Coast.  She was slender, yet formed like a goddess: at once lithe and voluptuous.  Her only garment was a broad silken girdle.  Her rich black hair, black as a Stygian night, fell in rippling burnished clusters down her supple back.  She was as untamed as a desert wind, supple and dangerous as a she-panther."

Turning to Brystasia, he says,
"And you, are the most beautiful woman I have ever seen.  More beautiful than even the eternal Princess Akivasha, the daughter of Tuthamon of ancient Luxor, who chose Darkness as a lover and cheated Death for over 10,000 years. "


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia long accustomed to complements still finds taken back by the barbarian and his flattering words but she still manages a reply while she blushes, “hopefully younger looking too.”

As Brystasia finds herself looking at the man before her she can’t help but study him with more than a curious look in her eye and a large smile upon her face, “So, sire, you do talk.  Does this mean you also have a name?”


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds, 
"I am a mercenary of the free companies.  I was riding for Argos I was drawn to this place beyond the known world.  What matter names?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia doesn’t show a reach other than her smile, “Names help define us and they also help others to define us.  Besides I have to be able to call you something right?”


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

"By Crom!  I am a Cimmerian and I live by the Sword's edge.  That is enough."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns not really liking the answer and felling slightly uncomfortable as the Cimmerian shouts and looms over them.  She stands up her back sliding up the wall given the Cimmerian all the room that she can,  “Easy, I didn’t meant to imply you weren’t …” She can’t help but study his body one more time, “well defined.  I’m just trying to get to know you better…  So are you only called the Cimmerian?  I heard you earlier talking of your kingship, what did your subjects call you?”  She smiles hoping it will place him at ease.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2004)

"My, my... It seems you don't speak too much, but you choose your words wisely."
While Vilya isn't excactly unaccustomed to being complimented, this is the first time she has been compared to a goddess.
The slender elf unshoulders her backpack and unrolls her bedroll, getting ready to sleep.


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

With the brevity of years of rulership, the Cimmerian responds, "They called me King Con..."

He stops himself in mid-syllable almost as if he realized he was saying words he did not intend to reveal.  Correcting himself, he continues.

"They called me King and Conquerer and by many other names was I known."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles knowingly at the large man, “I see it’s a matter of trust.  It’s your choice and I respect that and I giving enough time hope to earn your trust.  Do know that I you have my real name and that you have my trust and will continue to do so in till you show me other wise.”  

She turns her head seeing the elven maiden unpacking and making her bed, “I believe that Vilya is correct.  That spell will not allow you to dally long and we need to recover from our fight."  Giving a playful but charming smile she continues, "If the king and conqueror will excuse me I will be doing the same.”

While looking at Vilya Brystasia contemplates pulling out her own sleeping gear but decides that being ready for action is more important.  She unclasp her cloak, though her boots would keep her from getting cold Brystasia had never really gotten past the habit of using a blanket and her cloak was now going to perform that function.  She quietly beds down next to Vilya and uses her quiver as a makeshift pillow.  Brystasia was fast asleep before she realized it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

_~Later~_

Brystasia wakes up to the world that’s full of a brilliant silvery blonde color and not much else but this is hardly a surprise and with simple comb over with her delicate fingers her own hair is removed from her face and she can see the dark and drank chamber again…  

She set ups leaning on her side and one arm while she takes in the scene, _Not much, if anything has changed…  I wonder how long I slept._  

Seeing Vilya asleep by her side she debates rather or not to wake to elven maiden but she finial does.  Brystasia touches her shoulder and whispers quietly to her. Her voice carries more joy and sunshine then she honestly feels, “Vilya, dear you need to wake up now…  We have much to do before the day is finished.”   

She doesn’t wait for a reply knowing that it will take the elven woman just as long to wake up as her and that no one wants to be rushed.  She takes the time to release her hair from it’s bindings knowing that it will never look right till its redone.  Her slivery blonde lockets cascades all the way down her lower back before she starts to tuck it here and there and finally traps it back into place with various hairpins, hairclips and the phylactery that rests upon her forehead.

She stands and takes one quick look around to make sure that nothing had changed before heading over to Antillus and the Angel.  She nods her head in greeting to the hunter before she turns to address the angel, “Abd-Raten, when you where cast in here did your punishers come in with you?  If so how did they leave?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

At first Vilya feels disoriented due to the the lack of extrame temperatures as she wakes up, but the happening of the previous day quickly catch up. She stretches her arms as she sits up and starts collecting her bedroll.
When done with it, she undons her armor and unsheathes her blade. She starts going through a series of moves, her practice looking more like a dance than a fighting technique at times.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Abd-Raten, when you where cast in here did your punishers come in with you?  If so how did they leave?”




"The prison was built around me by the word of Horus-Re himself.  I know not how to leave, for I did not know how this place was entered.  The key, though, may hold some clue."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia nods her head thankfully at the angel even though she had already thought of it, “Maybe it does.”  

She pulls the key out and studies it.  She concentrates upon the key and the idea of leaving the prison curious as to see if it works just like it did for their arrival.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia nods her head thankfully at the angel even though she had already thought of it, “Maybe it does.”
> 
> She pulls the key out and studies it.  She concentrates upon the key and the idea of leaving the prison curious as to see if it works just like it did for their arrival.




The key does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia sighs, _Well that would have been to easy anyhow._  She studies the key's shape and design.









*OOC:*


What does it appear to be made off, does it look like a normal key or is the word key used pretty loosely?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia sighs, _Well that would have been to easy anyhow._  She studies the key's shape and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a crook, like the last 1 1/2 feet of a shepherd's staff, but extremely stylized, and made of some silvery metal with which you are entirely unfamiliar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia contemplates the key some and the decided that maybe theirs a lever it releases, though she highly doubts the lock to be mechanical, and she proceeds to look for a hole or a slot that the key will fit into either in the walls, ceiling, or floor.









*OOC:*


Untrained spot, search checks, if anyone asks her what she is doing she will inform them.  I know we did searches before but I’m not quite sure what else to try right now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia contemplates the key some and the decided that maybe theirs a lever it releases, though she highly doubts the lock to be mechanical, and she proceeds to look for a hole or a slot that the key will fit into either in the walls, ceiling, or floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing after half an hour.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia her face creased in a frustrated frown shakes her head in frustration, _This is helpless._  

She turns and heads over to the angel one more time.  Holding the crook, and key, so that he can seem them clearly, “Does this symbolize anything in your order?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia her face creased in a frustrated frown shakes her head in frustration, _This is helpless._
> 
> She turns and heads over to the angel one more time.  Holding the crook, and key, so that he can seem them clearly, “Does this symbolize anything in your order?”




"Of course.  The crook and flail are the symbols of rulership."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia continue her questions, “Do they symbolize rulership together or do they both symbolize different aspects of rulership?”  Her turquoise blue eyes dart around looking for a flail or symbol of a flail in the chamber while she waits his answer.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia continue her questions, “Do they symbolize rulership together or do they both symbolize different aspects of rulership?”  Her turquoise blue eyes dart around looking for a flail or symbol of a flail in the chamber while she waits his answer.




"That's not a debate I've found much interest in.  It was decreed that they be symbols of rulership, and so they are."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia lifts one eyebrow as she gives a questioning look, _How can one fit for something but not know it’s exact and very nature._  “If you had this key and you where unbound could you get out of here?”  Her face does not waver as a look of pure serious is upon it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia lifts one eyebrow as she gives a questioning look, _How can one fit for something but not know it’s exact and very nature._  “If you had this key and you where unbound could you get out of here?”  Her face does not waver as a look of pure serious is upon it.




"I? No.  This prison confines my power.  I suspect, though, that your magus could handle such a transportation."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia tries not to look embarrassed; “I would assume that this place would be warded against that but maybe your captures over looked something so simple…”  

She stands without saying more and heads for Sandorel stopping short of interrupting him while he meditates knowing, _Even a godless cleric has his own ceremonies, rituals, and dogma he must observe and as callus as he tries to be I know he wouldn’t interrupt me and I shall not interrupt him.  Besides maybe he’s trying to find his faith._  She smiles largely at her own joke but remains quite and motionless.

She waits for as long as needed and when he finally acknowledges her she responds with an apologetic smile, “Sandorel, I’m truly sorry to interrupt but I believe it is time to contemplate our next move.  I know your wanting to find the object that the Seer wants but I’m uncertain how the others will respond to hurting the angel.  The Cimmerian is a complete wildcard but I suspect that he will object the most.  The rather quite one, Rynin, is unknown to us but I’ve meet many of his type and I suspect he’ll fight against you and blood is almost always thicker than water so I imagine that Kelnar will also.  The nature of Antillus is beyond us to comprehend and I will not even fathom a guess.  That leaves Vilya and I.  Vilya if I judge her right wants nothing more to go home to her people and any delays will be frowned upon.”

She looks very apologetic as she continues, “Me? I want the Seer to know that trying to violate me, or others will not be tolerated but I cannot allow you to harm the angel unduly.  That’s the same reason why I allowed the Seer to command me; I couldn’t let him to harm the rest of you unduly.  I suspect your magic is what will allow us to leave here so you do have a powerful bargaining chip.  I would rather it not come down to that and hopefully having your own free will taken from you of late will cause you to not even consider that as a possibility.”

She stops for a second wondering what could possibility be going through his mind, “I can think of two solutions that could resolve this and have both sides happy.  If your magic can take us from this chamber can it not take us to a place where the angel can be inspected with out him being harmed?”


She pauses just long enough for him to contempt her words, “The other is to have Abd-Raten agree to it.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

Unfocused power courses trough his soul. Power born of faith, his own creation. He reaches out, placing his hands within that river of light and draws them out again, holding a perfectly sculpted crystal. Over and over he repeats the symbolic ritual in his mind, forming and affixing spell after spell in their proper place. The river is calm once again. Slowly it gathers new force in preparation for the next ritual.

Heartbeats. The sound of conversation. The light whisper of approaching steps.

He opens his eyes, they find Brystasia's gaze and answer it with a smile. "I despair for this day, for it can not end as well as it has begun. Only the death of a god could match the beauty I see in your eyes."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She waits for as long as needed and when he finally acknowledges her she responds with an apologetic smile,




He straightens his back as she speaks until they face each others on the same level, even though he's sitting down. As he listens to her he contemplates once again what a great addition she would make to the cause, and just how dangerous she is on the other side.
_How can someone with such a powerful personality surrender themselves so completely to the will of another being, god or not? How could she not find herself worthy of her own worship? Ahh, what a sight she would be, spreading the word of freedom to the masses. How weak would not our enemies seem in the face of her glory? What a waste._

When she is done he answers her, his voice thoughtful and sincere.

"I understand, and during my meditations I have come to agree with your position. I am not an unreasonable man, nor am I cruel, and I will not use my power to force your compliance. What we need most of all, to be able to defeat our enemy, is unity. There must be no hatred between us, no anger and resentment, wether or not we decide to avenge our wounded pride on our enslaver. 
The angel will not agree to any such request from us. He cannot be reasoned with in his current state, and even if he was not insane his pride would still be a formidable impediment. The use of force is impossible, and thus also a disecction."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles and blushes slightly as she acknowledges the compliment and his greeting, _Interesting group, at least their compliment are unique if only slightly morbid._  “It’s good to see you to Sandorel and If that’s the case I’ll have to strive to be by your side when the day is over and night is upon us.”

Brystasia listens intently and she finds herself enjoying Sandorel’s presence just as much this morning as she did during the debate,  “I agree theirs no easy and right thing to do in this case and asking the others a group will not change their individual opinions and might even strengthen them.  We could see if we can figure out how to release the angel Abd-Raten from his chains but I can not see how releasing a zealous and mad angel upon the Seer would do us any good.  If he can contain him theirs no lesson to be learned and if he can’t what did we releases upon the planes?  I still hope that the Seer isn’t over stepping his powers on this.”

Realizing she rambling she smiles and looks downward, “I did not mean to lecture you Sandorel.  I know you have a grasp upon the situation at hand and maybe you even have a better one than I.  So what can we do?  Is their any side route we can take on our way back to the Seer than can gives us any answers?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia smiles and blushes slightly as she acknowledges the compliment and his greeting, “It’s good to see you to Sandorel and If that’s the case I’ll have to strive to be by your side when the day is over and night is upon us.”[/COLOR]




He grins suddenly, then smiles in playful flirtation. "You make me long for nightfall." He glances around the room."Far away from this place."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia listens intently and she finds herself enjoying Sandorel’s presence just as much this morning as she did during the debate,  “I agree theirs no easy and right thing to do in this case and asking the others a group will not change their individual opinions and might even strengthen them.  We could see if we can figure out how to release the angel Abd-Raten from his chains but I can not see how releasing a zealous and mad angel upon the Seer would do us any good.  If he can contain him theirs no lesson to be learned and if he can’t what did we releases upon the planes?  I still hope that the Seer isn’t over stepping his powers on this.”




"I would think that the Seer is quite a bit more powerful than our angel, we defeated one and were defeated by the other, after all. If we manage to focus the Seers attention on Abd-Raten it might buy us sufficient time to destroy our enemy. The angel will be weakened by the battle and we can easily chain him again and, if we wish it, return him to this place.  I believe that he is predictable enough that, if he does manage to escape us, we will be able to track him down before he can do much harm. While we still posess the manacles Adb-Raten will be managable."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Realizing she rambling she smiles and looks downward, “I did not mean to lecture you Sandorel.  I know you have a grasp upon the situation at hand and maybe you even have a better one than I.  So what can we do?  Is their any side route we can take on our way back to the Seer than can gives us any answers?”




"There is not much we can do. The spell won't allow delays or detours that are not necessary parts of our quest. You are free to do as you wish, but the rest of us don't have that luxury. I know of nothing..."   
He shakes his head. "I can feel it tugging on me even now."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

Vilya finishes her practice, smoothly sheathing her scimitar in its scabbard. A slight sheet of sweat is covering her and she produces a small towel from her backpack to wipe the sweat away with. Done with that, she pulls her leather armor back on and starts fastening it in place.
"If the key is indeed a sign of rulership, maybe our own 'king and conqueror' can use it to unlock us from this place?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles broadly at his flirtation, _Why must we be attracted to polar opposites?_  Though she knows it doomed to fail she can’t help but wink and give a playful smile, “I’m shocked, usually I make others yearn for others things.”

When the subject takes turns serious so does Brystasia, “Theirs to many what if in your idea.  The angel was pulling punches, we both know that and we still needed luck for it to work.  If I hadn’t laid the manacles down…”  She stops trying to ponder what could have happened, “It just as easy could have gone the other way.  The only way to figure out how to remove the manacles would be to try and if we did succeed do you really think that he would allow us to place them on him again?”  

She shakes her, “No, theirs just to much we do not know.  If we had time we could figure out another plan and though I have my free will I would not leave you or the others or allow you to suffer from the spell.  I see no other way but to do as the Seer ordered and we should proceed before his spell punishes you all.”

She turns at Vilya as she approaches a large smile on her face happy to see again, “Your quite good with that thing.  As for your question, it’s possible but I think the angel could be right on this in that there is no way out without the use of magic.  Your prisoner has no chance of escape on his own and as long as you hold the key no one can free him.”

Not wanting her words to sound hash she flashes a bright smile at her, “But if you want him to try please fill free to ask him.”









*OOC:*


PA I commented on the spells effect and how it works.  I have a Spellcraft +13 but if you feel that I would not be able to know that inform me and I will strike that comment from the record.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2004)

He smiles, "You make me yearn for many things..."

"You may be right, perhaps we should just wait and see. Our vengeance against the Seer need not be immediate."

He turns, and speaks so that he can be heard by the entire group. "Once we have made the proper preparations we should return to Sigil for the completion of our quest. Simply join hands, and somebody grab the angel, and we will be back in a moment."

ooc:
Spells: Cast day one, 24-25 h duration, still active. 
Status, Magic Vestment x2 (on armor and shield), Greater Magic Weapon (on heavy mace), Persistent Divine Favor, Persistent Death Ward, Persistent Divine Power, Persistent Righteous Might.

HP: 182(102+80 (con 18)
AC: 33 (21+4+4+4-1) 
BaB: 20 (Divine Power)
Attacks:+37/+32/+27/+22 (+20(Divine Power)+6(str22)+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Damage:2d6+17 (2d6(large Heavy Mace)+6(str22)(8+6(Divine Power)+8(Righteous Might))+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Reach: 10'
Damage reduction 15/evil

--

Spells to be cast before we return to the Seer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia leaves his last comment unanswered not surprised in the least at the answer but not wanting to acknowledge it.  Instead the serious look comes over her, "Agreed, we can make amends with him later." She then turns and walks off together her few belongings she does not already have with her.  

She stops by the angel, “Please stand Angel Abd-Raten.  Hopefully with Sune’s blessing and love today will be the first day of your new life.”

Finished with that she walks back over to Sandorel’s side and places one of her delicate hands into his and awaits the others…


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

The Cimmerian spent the night drifting in sleep.  Careful to make sure that the insulting giant did not threaten the women during the night.  

The winged angel has referred to the giant as a 'Magus'.  The Cimmerian had known there was something in his voice that he had not liked.  The Giant lacked the overt evil of Thoth-Amon and the subtle trickery of the Seer, but still there was something of great arrogance in his voice.

During his spare time, he studied the shackles that bound the angel.  If the Seer betrayed them, their only chance of survival might be to free the angel from his shackles.  When the time came, he would have to be prepared to shatter the manacles with a solid blow from his sword.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2004)

"I appreciate your compliments, Brystasia. Of course, I would be quite amazed if I didn't show _any_ skill with the weapon after having spent many a year training with it."
Vilya joins hands with whomever are closest to her.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 27, 2004)

From the rear of the group, always nearest to their charge, is the Hunter.  Antillis rarely speaks, having little sense for diplomacy or idle chatter amongst its clansmen who regard it among the greatest of their number to have ever lived.

It rests little.  And when it does, one can scarcely notice a difference in the creature's demeanor.  The peculiar, alien mask conceals all.  

Yet when the time comes, Antillis is alert and nimble.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles broadly at the elven lady as she takes her hand, “Honestly your quite amazing and you show more than just a little talent.”

She smiles reassuringly to each hero as they come to the circle and join hands.  Bowing her head she whispers a quite prayer to Sune asking for her guidance and protection not for her, but for her new friends.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 27, 2004)

Sandorel is rather enjoying standing around holding hands with Brystasia, but soon the moment starts to feel a bit akward. He smiles apologetically to Bry, and continues waiting for the others to come closer.


ooc: Gate the group +angel to positions encircling the Seer's last known 
position by 5 feet, when everyone is ready.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel is rather enjoying standing around holding hands with Brystasia, but soon the moment starts to feel a bit akward. He smiles apologetically to Bry, and continues waiting for the others to come closer.
> 
> 
> ooc: Gate the group +angel to positions encircling the Seer's last known
> position by 5 feet, when everyone is ready.




Sandorel begins chanting, and a swirling disk opens beneath the group.  All feel a brief falling sensation as the disk seems to sweep upwards.  Around you is now the room in which the Seer summoned you; the dais is empty.  At each of the two entrances into the room stands a hideous figure.  They are nine feet in height, with great spreading wings, vicious talons, and heads reminiscent of an extremely carnivorous, scaled bat.  One has a hide like a mirror, while the other's is jet black.  The black-scaled one calls out something in a hideous tongue.

For those who speak Infernal:



Spoiler



Master!  They have arrived, with the captive!



They make no move to attack, but watch you intently.


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian has his sword in his hand, wearing his breastplate, and is standing near the Angel.  

His anger at the spell that binds him brings his blood to a boil (_rage_) and he snarls his readiness to the spellcasting Giant.


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian bursts out in common as he walks towards the nearest of the Fiends (if both are equidistant, he'll pick the mirror fiend).  

"The Seer promised a reward.  The likes of you will not prevent me from gaining the reward I desire."


Although the Cimmerian hasn't charged, his intent is clear.  He intends to attack when he is within reach, unless the seer appears or the fiends acquisce or his reward is granted.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian bursts out in common as he walks towards the nearest of the Fiends (if both are equidistant, he'll pick the mirror fiend).
> 
> "The Seer promised a reward.  The likes of you will not prevent me from gaining the reward I desire."
> 
> ...




As the mirror-skinned fiend grins in anticipation, a *BAMF* is heard, and the Seer appears next to the other creature.  "I see you have succeeded. Wonderful."  He mutters in the same hellish tongue 



Spoiler



Seize the angel.


, and then requests of Brystasia "The key, if you will?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia finds the use of a language she does not comprehend troubling as it leaves her slightly unsure how to proceed.  She glances at her companions as she steps forward trying to judge their reaction and gives a reassuring smile that she really does not feel.

As she steps forward she gives a small prayer to Sune reassuring herself at the same time.  Her face is stern and shows her determination “Yes Seer we have completed your quest and I feel I must warn you that his years of captivity has done little to teach him remorse or regret.  I find I must ask why you need such a being.  What does he possess that you need or what could you possibly need him to do for you?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia finds the use of a language she does not comprehend troubling as it leaves her slightly unsure how to proceed.  She glances at her companions as she steps forward trying to judge their reaction and gives a reassuring smile that she really does not feel.
> 
> As she steps forward she gives a small prayer to Sune reassuring herself at the same time.  Her face is stern and shows her determination “Yes Seer we have completed your quest and I feel I must warn you that his years of captivity has done little to teach him remorse or regret.  I find I must ask why you need such a being.  What does he possess that you need or what could you possibly need him to do for you?”




He says "That little concerns you.  I will not harm you, your people, or your goddess; that should be enough.  The key!"  As he speaks, the black-scaled fiend disappears, appearing next to the angel, and grasping the manacle chain firmly.  It begins to lead Abd-Raten towards the Seer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia doesn’t back down her face wrinkles with scorn as she continues over to him, “I realize you don’t know what concerns me so let me tell you…  Your actions concern me greatly. You have an ego few could measure, your less than honest, you bind people against their will, and you have a total lack compassion that sickness me.”

She stops walking her is still face full of rage but slowly it turns to a small smile. “The key the key?  Oh yes I remember no such request to return it to you and I believe it’s laying in the middle of that desolate prison.”









*OOC:*


I guess that would be a rather big bluff check but who does have the key?  If we do have it and it's upon me it's in my backpack, I would have kept my hands free.  Bluff +17.   Either way hopefully I’m proving to be a distraction.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia doesn’t back down her face wrinkles with scorn as she continues over to him, “I realize you don’t know what concerns me so let me tell you…  Your actions concern me greatly. You have an ego few could measure, your less than honest, you bind people against their will, and you have a total lack compassion that sickness me.”
> 
> She stops walking her is still face full of rage but slowly it turns to a small smile. “The key the key?  Oh yes I remember no such request to return it to you and I believe it’s laying in the middle of that desolate prison.”
> 
> ...




"Impossible!  You could not have left without it!  Now, give it to me, or I will be forced to extract it from you!"


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2004)

Antillis growls at the demon's sudden appearance and fails to relinquish control of Abd-Raten's chains for the moment.  It exchanges stares between the fiend, Brystasia, and the Seer, its pulse quickening as the tensions rise.  

Few insults are greater to a Hunter than to be caputured.  The creature is now torn between giving up the angel in order to ostensibly obtain freedom, and following the enchanting woman's lead.


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

The Cimmerian smiles eagerly in anticipation of battle.  Then the sound of the Seer's voice behind him deflates him slightly, as he knows battle has yet again be delayed.

The Cimmerian turns and walks back towards the angel, his eyes and ears focused on the seer.  The _Binding_ runs across his nerves, reminding him of the quest.  Ignoring the Seer's concerns regarding the key, the Cimmerian announces:

"The quest is complete.  We have returned with the Angel you desired.  Now it is time for the reward you promised.

"As my reward, I claim the services of this Angel in cleansing the evil land of Stygia.  The minions of Set must be destroyed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles back at the Cimmerian as he interrupts the Seers questioning of her she continues to walk hoping to place the seer between her and the group.

She continues to speak to the Seer not wanting him to she is doing anything more than lecturing, “See your still at it, your threaten me once again instead of talking to me.  So when you consider that what makes you think I would do anything other than to sabotage your plan?  Its quite foolish to think I would not once you think about it.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Antillis growls at the demon's sudden appearance and fails to relinquish control of Abd-Raten's chains for the moment.




"Give me the angel.  NOW!"



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "The quest is complete. We have returned with the Angel you desired. Now it is time for the reward you promised.
> 
> "As my reward, I claim the services of this Angel in cleansing the evil land of Stygia. The minions of Set must be destroyed."




"I am afraid that is a reward I cannot grant you.  I can bind other creatures, fiends or angels, but Abd-Raten is mine alone."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia smiles back at the Cimmerian as he interrupts the Seers questioning of her she continues to walk hoping to place the seer between her and the group.
> 
> She continues to speak to the Seer not wanting him to she is doing anything more than lecturing, “See your still at it, your threaten me once again instead of talking to me.  So when you consider that what makes you think I would do anything other than to sabotage your plan?  Its quite foolish to think I would not once you think about it.”




"Should you attempt any such sabotage, I would be forced to punish you.  Severely."


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds angrily to the Seer.

"You lied to us!  You said you wanted an item the Angel possesses, when all along you wanted to possess the Angel!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds angrily to the Seer.
> 
> "You lied to us!  You said you wanted an item the Angel possesses, when all along you wanted to possess the Angel!"




"I never said 'item,' merely that he had 'something' that I desired.  If that something is intangible, what matters it to you?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 28, 2004)

Sandorel looks at Brystasia, frowning slightly. "We considered the possibility that our host was after the soul or body of the angel, that is a viable interpretation of his words. I thought we agreed we would not pursue a violent course of action, and I see no reason to change our decision now."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives Sandorel a frustrated look before dropping her eyes to the grown and she sighs deeply as if trying to control her anger.  Once done she lifts her head, her face full of scorn and anger she moves the last few feet to the Seer as she pulls the crook key from her bag.

Handing the key over she replies her voice full of venom, “You disgust me and you are the one that should be punished.” 

She look at the Cimmerian, “Surely you don’t want a creature bound against its will do you?”  She smiles some not meaning to lecture, “Its of course your reward, and your choice, for being bond against your will do with it as you see fit I will not stop you.”


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

The Cimmerian stares at Brystasia, as if he does not comprehend the meaning of her words.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2004)

Vilya stays vigilant as the conversation is going on, not exactly being at optimal grounds when facing demons and a powerful spellcaster. But since no battle seems forthcoming, she starts considering the Seers promise for a reward and what she should ask.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

The Seer's patience seems to be wearing thin.  "Xill!  Give my servant the angel!"  The black-skinned devil gives the manacle chain a firm yank.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns at the Seer’s lack of patience and compassion in disgust but always the diplomat she turns to Antillis with a reassuring smile, “We don’t need any transgressions right now so please do as he says.”   She continues to smile keeping her thoughts to herself, _I can’t believe I’m helping this pompous arrogant bastard.”__









*OOC:*


PA did he take the key from Brystasia?  Also if anyone has issue with any of the words above please let me know... I did a quick search and found it used in 500 different threads so monkey see monkey do.





_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

"Hunter, please do as the man told you. This is not the time for bloodshed."

---


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> _I can’t believe I’m helping this pompoms arrogant bastard.”_
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


What word? Pompoms? Nah, that's pretty harmless.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia frowns at the Seer’s lack of patience and compassion in disgust but always the diplomat she turns to Antillis with a reassuring smile, “We don’t need any transgressions right now so please do as he says.”   She continues to smile keeping her thoughts to herself, _I can’t believe I’m helping this pompoms arrogant bastard.”__
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_

OOC:He did take the key; pompous is misspelled, but used perfectly.  Transgressions usually refers to legality, rather than simple conflicts._


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2004)

Taking his cue, Antillis released the angel's chains.  Ultimately, it is nothing to the Hunter if an angel is captured by a mage.  Such things are unrelated to the Hunt insofar as one is not actually hunting mages.  

This thought seems to please Antillis as it returns its gaze to the Seer...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Taking his cue, Antillis released the angel's chains.  Ultimately, it is nothing to the Hunter if an angel is captured by a mage.  Such things are unrelated to the Hunt insofar as one is not actually hunting mages.
> 
> This thought seems to please Antillis as it returns its gaze to the Seer...




The Seer snarls 



Spoiler



Bring him to the sanctum


.  The fiend leads Abd-Raten off, and the Seer and other devil follow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns angrily, crossing her arms over her chest, at their apparent dismissal she hesitates for a second and then is quickly upon the seer’s heels, “I demand to know what is going on and I’m sure the others fill the same!”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia frowns angrily, crossing her arms over her chest, at their apparent dismissal she hesitates for a second and then is quickly upon the seer’s heels, “I demand to know what is going on and I’m sure the others fill the same!”




"You will get your reward when my task is complete.  You are free to leave, if you would prefer, or you may wait in this chamber until I can reward you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia giving a look of pure frustration stops following the Seer, _That man is simply beyond hope._

She returns to the others, hiding the anger and frustration she still feels behind a serene smile, “I guess we wait not in less some has a better idea."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2004)

Antillis is less interested in waiting and more interested in watching.  If it can, the Hunter attempts to follow, though it makes no attempt to disguise its intentions.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Antillis is less interested in waiting and more interested in watching.  If it can, the Hunter attempts to follow, though it makes no attempt to disguise its intentions.




As the hunter follows, the black-skinned devil turns and snarls in Common "Turn back, Hunter.  I am ordered to bar this path to you."

OOC: Incidentally, you've all fulfilled your geisa, and are no longer compelled.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia had turned and watch the hunter, her own curiosity perked hoping that maybe she to could fallow and find out what is going on but her curiosity comes crashing down when she see the demon turn him away.  She moves over to the hunter and places a hand on his back.

“Antillus come we’ll have to wait or maybe the others have some course of action planed.”









*OOC:*


Does Brystasia see any other way out of the room that she could lead in the same direction as the Seer?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia had turned and watch the hunter, her own curiosity perked hoping that maybe she to could fallow and find out what is going on but her curiosity comes crashing down when she see the demon turn him away.  She moves over to the hunter and places a hand on his back.
> 
> “Antillus come we’ll have to wait or maybe the others have some course of action planed.”
> 
> ...




There is only one other exit, which is unguarded as far as you can see.  It leads in the opposite direction.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2004)

Antillis watches the demon from beneath red-tinted visor for several moments.  Instinctually, it guages the creature's power.  But this is not the place for such, nor the time.

The Hunter returns to the circle at Brystasia's call.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 30, 2004)

Sandorel is content to wait and watch, for the moment. He appears calm and confident.


----------



## Endur (Jan 31, 2004)

The Cimmerian watches the Angel led off to his doom with a feeling of great melancholy. 

Turning to Sandorel, the Cimmerian says "You can't choose the time for bloodshed.  It chooses you, not the other way around."

After the devils, the seer and the angel leave the room, the Cimmerian turns again to Sandorel.

"Now, while he is distracted?  Or later, when the wizard has what he wants, and can concentrate on us?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia raises one of her thin eyebrows at the Cimmerian’s idea as she considers it her body language shows her desire to act over waiting, _Maybe we can save Abd-Raten from an undue fate after all._ 

 She doesn’t reply formally as she waits for Sandorel to reply.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 31, 2004)

Sandorel gauges the reactions of his peers and nods slightly, his lips curling infinetisemally in a cold smile. _We cannot afford the luxury of honour when fighting such as him._ He triggers his Bead of Karma (CL 25 for 10 min, 29 against SR), and touches his Rod of Quicken Spell. 

As soon as the group has reached an implicit agreement he casts a _Spell Resistance_ and _True Seeing_ on himself, then he follows the Seer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia claps Sune’s holy symbol that resides over her heart, and between her breast, her face disappears under the cascade of silvery blond hair as she bows her head while she mummers two different incarnations and prayers to Sune.  A few seconds later she raise her eyes to the Cimmerian a tranquil and beautiful smile upon her face, “May Sune’s love protect this noble warrior.”









*OOC:*


_Shield of Faith_ (+4 Deflection Bonus) hopefully the Cimmerian will trust Brystasia and not resist.
_True Seeing _ upon myself


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2004)

Seeing that they're headed for battle, Vilya takes a hold of her scimitar in its scabbard and whispers a word. She doesn't yet unsheath her weapon, however.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at her companions as they finish their last preparations for battle she looks once more toward the entrance that the Seer had departed through to assure their privacy.  She stops Sandorel and the others before she they can fallow and whispers to them with an apologetic but serious look that shows there was no debating her decision.

“I shall go first if I had thought harder when this started maybe the rest of you would have been spared this fate.”   She smiles reassuring at all of them trying to disarm any arguments, “Besides
I see better, I’m move stealthy and I have my faith to protect me.  Keep close though I can’t imagine it will take to long for are chance to present itself.”

Without waiting for their response she turns heading for the entrance.  When she finds herself their she slowly peers around the bend wondering what she will encounter…


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia smiles at her companions as they finish their last preparations for battle she looks once more toward the entrance that the Seer had departed through to assure their privacy.  She stops Sandorel and the others before she they can fallow and whispers to them with an apologetic but serious look that shows there was no debating her decision.
> 
> “I shall go first if I had thought harder when this started maybe the rest of you would have been spared this fate.”   She smiles reassuring at all of them trying to disarm any arguments, “Besides
> I see better, I’m move stealthy and I have my faith to protect me.  Keep close though I can’t imagine it will take to long for are chance to present itself.”
> ...




Brystasia steps around the bend, and sees the black-skinned devil looking right back at her.  His frilled, spiny ears flare out as his long, twice-forked tongue slides out of his mouth, tasting the air.  "You aren't supposed to be here, pretty one, but we can make an exception.  Is that what you would like, pretty one?"  His glowing orange eyes penetrate like a knife; the expression "stripping you with his eyes" doesn't quite seem to apply, as it normally doesn't cover flaying the skin off.  Brystasia feels acutely aware that scarcely 20 feet separates the devil from her.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 1, 2004)

The effect is somewhat spoiled a moment later when the Hunter steps up to shadow Brystasia.  Standing at twice her height with shoulders that could swallow a small horse, Antillis' cold stare is enough chill even a demon's bones .  One gets the feeling that it might smiling beneath its face-plate...if it had lips...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> The effect is somewhat spoiled a moment later when the Hunter steps up to shadow Brystasia.  Standing at twice her height with shoulders that could swallow a small horse, Antillis' cold stare is enough chill even a demon's bones .  One gets the feeling that it might smiling beneath its face-plate...if it had lips...




The black-skinned devil smiles broadly, revealing far more teeth than its mouth should hold.  It unwraps a chain from its waist, covered in vicious hooks and barbs.  "Do they want to play?  We'll give them sport enough, won't we?"  His apparent schizophrenia is explained when the mirror-skinned fiend, larger than Antillis, his brother, and indeed many small giants, puffs into existence at his side, his own chain already spinning menacingly.  "I think they do, brother.  We don't want to disappoint them, do we?"  "Of course not.  Just leave the pretty one to me, brother."  Their long, snakelike tails are lashing in anticipation, and the slaver dripping from Mirror-skin's jaws steams on the marble floor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives enchanting smiles at the demon while she flairs her hip and places her hand upon the edge between the corridor and the previous chamber, _Easy girl you can do this…_ 

Her fingers hidden from view wiggle hopefully getting the others attention before she holds them out in a “stop” motion.   She then flash one finger telling the others the odds they face but her plans go up in smoke as the hunter comes blundering throw the entryway.

She wants nothing more than to bury her face in her hand but she forces herself to remain calm, _Theirs nothing you can to change it so don’t think about it.  Hopefully they continue to underestimate me._

As she stands aside letting the hunter go through to his prey she calls to that appears to be smitten with her charming smile intact, “Oh yes, we should play my dear.”

She grabs Sune’s Holy Symbol and mummers another prayer and incarnation.









*OOC:*


_Charm Monster_ with Greater Spell Focus and spell penetration (vocal) not that I’m expecting much with my low wisdom and DC.

PA I know you like going ahead so Brystasia will allow any of her companions to pass her in the hallway to engage the devils.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives enchanting smiles at the demon while she flairs her hip and places her hand upon the edge between the corridor and the previous chamber, _Easy girl you can do this…_
> 
> Her fingers hidden from view wiggle hopefully getting the others attention before she holds them out in a “stop” motion.   She then flash one finger telling the others the odds they face but her plans go up in smoke as the hunter comes blundering throw the entryway.
> 
> ...




OOC: Initiatives are: Vilya (24) The Cimmerian (20) Black-skin (20) Brystasia (14) Mirror-skin (12) Antillus (12) Rynin (11) Sandorel (9) Kelnar (8)

Hostilities commence with a brutal abruptness.  Before Brystasia finishes the second syllable of her chant, Vilya has leapt down the corridor, her scimitar slicing a furrow along the black-skinned devil's stomach, then dancing around behind the mirror-skinned one's back and cutting a grazing blow across its hip.  Her blades do not seem to bite as deeply as they would normal flesh, but bite they do.

The Cimmerian follows swiftly in her wake, charging heedlessly into the fray, his mighty blade hammering viciously into the mirror-skinned demon's massive chest.  Despite the force of the blow, easily enough to cut an armored charger in half lengthwise, the fiend seems barely staggered.

The black-skinned devil takes a step forward and lashes Brystasia brutally with its chain four times in a dizzying frenzy.  The vicious blows tear her arms and legs into bloody ribbons, and flay most of her back to the bone, but the creture seems to have deliberately spared her face.  It then snakes it long neck around, biting viciously into the Cimmerian's shoulder, and whipping a vicious tail slap at Vilya.  The wound carved into the elf's back begins pouring blood at a decidedly unnatural rate.

Brystasia staggers back from the devil's blows, but succeeds in casting her spell.  However, it seems little affected by her alluring voice, save to increase its hellish hunger.

The mirror-skinned fiend growls hungrily at the Cimmerian, and proceeds to maul him.  Three lashes of the barbed chain leave him too dazed to retaliate, and the creature bites into the wound its brother made.  His tail lashes at Vilya as well, leaving a second profusely bleeding wound.

Antillus steps past the badly wounded half-nymph, his claws tearing at the flesh of the devil who attacked her.  Three of his claws find deep purchase in the creature's hide, and he grips the fiend in a tight and entirely unfriendly embrace.

Rynin rushes from the back at the mirror-skinned devil, Zycia's Razor gleaming, but as he enters the fiend's reach, he takes a savage blow that brings him to his knees.

Sandorel speaks a single word and makes a dismissive gesture, power flowing out from him like water from a burst dam.  The black-skinned devil disappears with a burst of vile smoke and a frustrated howl, but the spell seems to rebound from the mirror-skinned devil, flowing back at the godless cleric.  His indomitable will proves far too great a barrier for even his own magics, though, and he remains in the hall.

OOC: Brystasia took 159 damage.  The Cimmerian received 116, and is stunned for two turns.  Vilya took 24, and is bleeding for 4 per round. Rynin took 32, and is stunned for 4 rounds.  Sandorel still has his full action, as the spell was quickened; I imagine you might like to pick a different action than a Destruction at this juncture, so I'll stop the round while you deliberate.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 1, 2004)

Sandorel grins as his spell succeeds in banishing the devil, and noting the sorry state of his companions unleashes a _mass_ive burst of positive energy to _heal_ their injuries and sooth their reeling minds.  

ooc: Mass Heal on everybody in the group.

--

Active spells:
24-25h duration (cast when first entering the Astral Plane)
Magic Vestment x2 (on armor and shield), Greater Magic Weapon (on heavy mace), Persistent Divine Favor, Persistent Death Ward, Persistent Divine Power, Persistent Righteous Might.

25 minute Duration (cast just before the battle with the fiends): True Seeing, Spell Resistance.


Modified stats:
HP: 207(102+80 (con 18)+25)
AC: 33 (21+4+4+4-1) 
BaB: 20 (Divine Power)
Attacks:+37/+32/+27/+22 (+20(Divine Power)+6(str22)+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Damage:2d6+17 (2d6(large Heavy Mace)+6(str22)(8+6(Divine Power)+8(Righteous Might))+5(GMW)+6(Divine Favor))
Reach: 10'
Damage reduction 15/evil
Spell resistance: 37
--


----------



## Velenne (Feb 1, 2004)

Antillis shows why no Prey has ever escaped its grasp.  Its roar is half-insect, half-beast but shakes the ground nonetheless.  The bracers around its two sets of arms open and insert oversized daggers into the Hunter's waiting claws.  After it has located the nearest opponent, the savagery begins...

_OOC: Activate Haste.  Rage.  Quickdraw 4 daggers.  Attack nearest creature.  

HP: 251
AC: 39
Attacks: Hasted, 4 Large +1 Silver Daggers of Wounding +26/+26/+26/+26/+26/+21/+16 
Damage: 1d6+16 [17-20, x2, 10', S or P]
Grapple: +38
Effects: Freedom of Movement, Mind Blank, Heavy Fortification_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia bites her lip as she tries to suppress the natural reaction to cry out from the pain and as her eyes water up she can only wonder if she was successful.  Her thoughts don’t stay on the subject for long as the black-skinned devil just smiles at her failed spell and it seems to loom and leer over her from across the room with even more intrigue, _Get up, get into the fight you don’t want everyone to just consider you nothing more than just a pretty face do you?_

Her thoughts don’t stay negative for long as the black-skinned devil disappears in a burst of vile smoke and her damaged body appears to regenerate itself incautiously.  She takes a sidewise glance at Sandorel knowing that he is the reason for their success, _Sune, my goddess, thank you for proving your protection even if nature of it is less than obvious._

She brings her sword whip up preparing to strike with Sune’s blessing…









*OOC:*


Divine Might, no trip attack better safe than sorry right now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel grins as his spell succeeds in banishing the devil, and noting the sorry state of his companions unleashes a _mass_ive burst of positive energy to _heal_ their injuries and sooth their reeling minds.
> 
> ooc: Mass Heal on everybody in the group.




Power flows out from the cleric, visible this time as positive energy pours forth in twisting white currents.  The wounds of all present simply vanish under the force, like snow in a rainstorm.

OOC: My god, that spell's powerful!  Everyone is healed of all damage, Vilya no longer suffers from bleeding damage, and all stun is removed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 1, 2004)

Sandorel winks at Brystasia, moves closer to the spell-turning fiend and prepares to shatter its crystalline skin with his mace.

_If the power of his servants is a measure of the master, we may actually have a chance of victory._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2004)

"How is one supposed to fight fiends? My scimitar seems to have a lesser effect than it should on these creatures" Vilya says as she proceeds slicing the mirror-skinned demont to pieces.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "How is one supposed to fight fiends? My scimitar seems to have a lesser effect than it should on these creatures" Vilya says as she proceeds slicing the mirror-skinned demont to pieces.




Kelnar, seeing the results of Sandorel's spell, chooses to Haste the party, rather than attempt a direct damage spell.

Dancing around the fiend, Vilya slashes its skin many times, her blades inflicting four grazing wounds.

The Cimmerian renews his assault on the devil, but only one blow bites, and that not deeply.

Brystasia's whip lashes out but proves unable to penetrate its incredibly thick hide.

The mirror-skinned fiend lashes out in all directions.  His tail pummels the dervish whirling around him, and he bites deeply into the Cimmerian, and poison courses through his veins.  His chain flails wildly, striking Brystasia, Rynin, and the Cimmerian.

Antillus steps forward, daggers flashing in a whirlwind of silver.  One slashes the fiend's outstretched wing, and another bites deeply into its chest.  Black blood sprays out, coating his armor.

Rynin steps in, swinging Zycia's Razor, but the glittering iron glances off the demon's mirror-bright scales.

OOC:  Vilya 13 +2 bleeding, Cimmerian 51+4 Str + 2 rounds of stun, Brystasia 24+1 round stun, Rynin 28.  Sandorel's up again.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 1, 2004)

Sandorel's eyes narrow in irritation upon seeing his work being so easily undone by the savage attacks of the fiend. Positive energy wasn't going to win this battle, that could only delay the bloody end, but maybe negative energy would serve him better. He casts Harm, and his hand glows with a sickly dark radiance, then he steps up to the devil and touches it lightly, following up his spell with a whack of his mace.

ooc: Harm, holding the charge, then move and release the spell, and an attack with the mace at +37 (2d6+17).

ooc: He assumes the fiend uses a kind of Spell Turning, and touch spells are not turned by that spell. Would he know that, (Kn(arcana) +11), considering that his shield also has a Spell Turning effect?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel's eyes narrow in irritation upon seeing his work being so easily undone by the savage attacks of the fiend. Positive energy wasn't going to win this battle, that could only delay the bloody end, but maybe negative energy would serve him better. He casts Harm, and his hand glows with a sickly dark radiance, then he steps up to the devil and touches it lightly, following up his spell with a whack of his mace.
> 
> ooc: Harm, holding the charge, then move and release the spell, and an attack with the mace at +37 (2d6+17).




Sandorel takes a vicious cut from the chain as he steps in, but despite the three-inch strip of skin taken off his chest, he is not stunned by the blow.  Stepping in, he reaches out to the devil's chest, and negative energy pours into the creature.  His mace slams into the creature's ribs, and something yields slightly under the pressure.

Kelnar summons a Grasping Hand, which attempts to engulf the devil, but fails.

Vilya hacks at the Devil, this time inflicting not only four grazing wounds, but one deep slash that slices through its back, emerging from the front in a spray of midnight-black ichor.  The creature falls to the ground, thrashing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

He takes a quick step backwards when the fiend's abdomen erupts and manages to escape most of the gore. He winces inwardly at the painful wound on his chest, and looking at the others realise that they also are in need of healing, though not as badly as the last time. A word and a gesture and the group once again bathes in healing energies.

ooc:
Mass Cure Light Wounds on everyone, 1d8+25 hps.
Substituted for a Disrupting Weapon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia turquoise eyes blink a few times I as she pulls herself up from her knees it’s easy for anyone tell that she’s angry with herself, _Come on Bry your goddess and companions are depending upon you and this is no time to be nothing more than a pretty face._

She moves unsteady over to the others at first but her legs find strength the closer she gets to them.  Sandorel’s spell makes her body feel even more normal but does little for her mindset but she manages to give him a thankful smile while her mind continues to demean her own abilities, _The faithless one saves the day yet again so lets not disappoint Sune._ 

She eyes the scene quickly and then speaks, but her voice is slightly off like she's unsure rather or not she should give any orders, “We should move quickly as the sounds of combat maybe have carried to the Seer.”

She against touches the symbol between her breasts and murmurs a few prayers.

Looking at the others she tries to hide the failure from her face, “Maybe we should stay closer this time.”









*OOC:*


_Entropic Shield_: self,  _Spell Resistance_: self 26
Spells left: *0*;9  *1*;7  *2*;8  *3*;8  *4*;8  *5*;5  *6*;7  *7*;4


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Rynin will attempt to sunder the devil's weapon.  Kelnar will cast stoneskin on Rynin if Kelnar is already invis.  If not he will first cast invisibility on himself. Also, if possible, Rynin will try to take a 5' step to move into a flanking position.  Lastly, Rynin would have detected Evil on the Seer before he left the room, for at least 3 rounds to get an idea of his power if he was evil.

GE


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> OOC: Rynin will attempt to sunder the devil's weapon.  Kelnar will cast stoneskin on Rynin if Kelnar is already invis.  If not he will first cast invisibility on himself. Also, if possible, Rynin will try to take a 5' step to move into a flanking position.  Lastly, Rynin would have detected Evil on the Seer before he left the room, for at least 3 rounds to get an idea of his power if he was evil.
> 
> GE




The devil's down for the count; the Seer radiates a moderate aura of evil.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

"Does anybody know if the thing is down for good? I wouldn't want it coming at our rear while we are fighting the Seer."
Vilya produces a small towel from her pouch and wipes away the demon's ichor from her blade.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns at the possibility, “Hopefully its down but maybe…” She looks to Vilya’s blade and then looks the devil in mild disgust not really wanting to entertain or finish her own thoughts and words, “you could...  you know?”


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

"I guess I know what you mean..."
Vilya goes next to the fiend and proceeds to behead it, and then toss the head down the hallway back the way they came.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at the elven maiden as she turns her eyes trying to be spared from looking at the disgusting creature anymore.  As her blue eyes turn they seem to settle on Sandorel and her negative feelings seem to dissipate.  With a warm smile she replies to him, “I believe I’m going to owe you more than just gratitude with the way you keep saving the day.”

Her voice carries the authority that seems lacking just only a few minutes ago, “We should move now I’ll take the lead but stay close as surprise is probably lost if was ever their.”  Her voice turns slightly darker and if possible more serious, “I most warn you all when we come upon the Seer do not to look upon me.”

She then turns and moves down the corridor not wanting to discuses it.









*OOC:*


Awesome beauty when the time comes…  Her first actions will be to cast “Blade of the Archangel” on the closest two combatants.  Kelnar is a no no.  If she can’t reach anyone else in the round she’ll cast “Blade of the Archangel” upon her own weapon and attack.  Also when they reach the Seer she will try to keep him occupied by using trip attack: +13 for strength challenge


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 2, 2004)

As soon as combat is over Kelnar casts True Seeing and Arcane Eye. He then sends the eye after the Seer.

When we are ready to move on, the following is done. (after gathering info from Arcane Eye).

Kelnar and Rynin begin buffing spells after Rynin summons his mount (if there is room to do so).

Rynin
1.  Summon Mount
2. Eagle's Splendor
3. Bless Weapon
4. Deathward

When the group is ready to move forward, cast Bless and Divine Favor

Kelnar

1. Iron Body on Rynin
2. Invisibility on Self
3. Shield on Self


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As her blue eyes turn they seem to settle on Sandorel and her negative feelings seem to dissipate.  With a warm smile she replies to him, “I believe I’m going to owe you more than just gratitude with the way you keep saving the day.”




He looks into her eyes for a long moment, the serious look on his face seeming to disguise some other emotion. After a second, he shakes his head lightly. "We have all done what we can to help each-others, and I have been lucky with the foes we have faced. I have dedicated my whole life to fighting creatures like these, it's no wonder that I do well in battle. You owe me nothing, and I will not hold you to any debt. In our next battle I may be unlucky, and I might need your help to stay alive."  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Her voice carries the authority that seems lacking just only a few minutes ago, “We should move now I’ll take the lead but stay close as surprise is probably lost if was ever their.”  Her voice turns slightly darker and if possible more serious, “I most warn you all when we come upon the Seer do not to look upon me.”




"Yes, we should get going. If the Seer is allowed to finish whatever ritual he is performing on the angel he will probably be that much harder to defeat."

As he walks down the corridor beside Brystasia he turns his head momentarily to look at her again, and he speaks in a light, joking manner, "Truly? Not looking at you suddenly seems like a terrible fate. I am protected against most spells. Perhaps... Ahh, but no I shall heed your words of caution, as much as it pains me."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives him a sidewise glance as she smiles at his complement, “As much as not looking at me is a terrible fate it’s a necessary evil as I don’t want to cause you harm.”  Realizing she not explaining herself well she starts over, “What you see before you is not the limit of my beauty but to see more could leave you weak and that’s best avoided with the life and death situation that looms ahead.”   

She turns her head and address Sandorel with a small playful smile, “Maybe, I would have shown you later but you don't seem to want my gratitude now do you?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

Sandorel looks at her with a mildly incredulous expression
"That would be hard to believe, if I thought you were entirely human. I have heard of some forest-creatures who can kill a man by the sheer greatness of their beauty... I do want to see that some day, but not because of any feelings of debt or obligation."  

He seems a bit distracted, and keeps his eyes on the path ahead. The nearness of their enemy demands more of his attention.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives no answer besides a small but infectious smile as she focuses on the task at hand, _Oh  I’m sure you would like that very much indeed._


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

As they proceed down the corridor, Sandorel casts a number of spells on himself. _Magic Circle Against Evil, Fly, Resist Energy (fire) and Shield of Faith._ Then he flies forwards, to catch up with the rest of the group. 
Nodding in greting to the Barbarian, he offers the aid of his magic to help him become a better warrior. If the Cimmerian allows it he will cast _Magic Vestment, Greater Magic Weapon, Align Weapon (Good)_ on his weapon and armour.
He will then stay in the middle ranks of the group, and casts his own _Bless_ing on the group.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2004)

Vilya activates the fire of her scimitar with a single word. While it probably won't have much effect on the fiends, maybe the Seer won't have defenses ready against it.
When actual combat begins, she will attempt to disarm any enemies (+4 bonus to opposed roll thanks to Improved Disarm).


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2004)

Antillis is most impressed indeed with this Pack!  Such power is has never hunted with before.  It is eager to continue, but inwardly laments losing the promised reward before slaying the Prey...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

I forgot to post this earlier; The battle won, Sandorel takes the magical equipment of the fallen fiend (_Detect magic_).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I forgot to post this earlier; The battle won, Sandorel takes the magical equipment of the fallen fiend (_Detect magic_).




Neither devil carried any magical equipment.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 2, 2004)

Before:

He shakes his head in disgust.
_Even these Devils, his trusted servants and bodyguards were little more than slaves. Otherwise they would surely have carried magical wealth proportionate to their power. Such wasteful thrift... He's making many enemies, and few allies. And the ones he has he's throwing away, the fool._


----------



## Endur (Feb 3, 2004)

The Cimmerian feels that he is at last on the correct path and no longer under the dominion of the evil Seer.  

Although not believing in magic the way Brystasia and Sandorel do, he permits them to cast their prayers and spells upon his body, weapons, and armor.

When they come upon the Seer, the Cimmerian will attempt to slay the Seer with his first blow when he charges the Seer.  If the Seer survives his initial attack, the Cimmerian will use his follow-up attacks to sunder whatever item the Seer is holding in his hands (wand, staff, focus, weapon, other item), under the theory that the Seer is likely to protect his body with spells but may have forgotten to likewise protect his equipment.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

After a sharp turn, you come into view of the Seer's sanctum.  It is a gaudy affair, the walls lined with rich tapestries and tables laden with extravagant ritual objects of astonishing variety.  The image that rivets your attention, though, lies in the center of this 40' radius chamber.  Chained to the ceiling is a five-pointed frame of iron, from which is suspended the angel Abd-Ratep.  He bleeds from a score of vicious wounds, identical to those inflicted on Vilya by the devil's tails.  The blood pours to his chest, hanging down from the frame, and runs into a deep vessel of adamant, which somehow grows no fuller.  The Seer chants over this unholy grail, his hands making arcane gestures that leave glittering trails of yellow-black flame in the air. The entire chamber seems to shimmer with a purple light, growing to a nearly opaque aura around the center of the room.

OOC: Init: 29 Vilya, Brystasia 25, Kelnar 22, Cimmerian 17, Sandorel 14, Antillus 12, Seer 11, Rynin 11

Vilya leaps forward at astonishing speed, her scimitar leaving a trail of fire.  She races at the Seer, but is repulsed by some unseen wall 10 feet short of him.

Brystasia chants, touching the blades of the Cimmerian and Rynin, which begin to glow with a brilliant silvery radiance.  She then strides forward, her countenance changing from merely superhuman to an unearthly, near-divine aura of terrible beauty unmatched by anything you've ever been privileged to see.  As she enters the chamber, a strange purple rippling seems to encase her, stripping the Bless spell from her.

Kelnar chants, and the entire party is hasted, save for Vilya and Brystasia.


OOC: I'm pausing the action for a moment, to give you the chance to alter your actions in light of the Seer's evident protection.  A note; Kelnar's Arcane Eye was able to garner no information, mysteriously vanishing as it neared the Seer's chamber.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2004)

Heedless of the danger and eager for only more blood, Antillis has the misfortune of not entering the room first.  Nevertheless, it launches forward and attempts to evicerate this latest Prey...

OOC: Reactivate Haste (3/10). Rage? (Is this still in effect) Charge Seer and attempt to grapple.

HP: 251
AC: 39
Attacks: Hasted, 4 Claws (magical) 5x +29 
Damage: 1d6+18
Grapple: +38
Effects: Freedom of Movement, Mind Blank, Heavy Fortification


----------



## Endur (Feb 5, 2004)

Watching Vilya bounce off an invisible wall near the Seer, the Cimmerian attempts instead to cut the chains that suspend the iron frame to the ceiling (under the theory that even if the invisible wall guards the iron frame, it probably does not guard the end of the chain which is probably attached to one of the walls of the chamber).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia upon noticing the disruption of her spells and Vilya’s bouncing off of an invisible wall frowns, _No don’t let it be so!_ 

Her frustration at not suspecting this tactic before hand is apparent as it carries in her voice, “I suspect theirs a anti-magic field and an a wall of force in effect.  Try passing close to the walls."

She frowns and slightly hopes that the Seer was lazy as she looks at Antillus, "If that fails attack the chamber walls themselves.” 

She quickly realizes that they need to know for sure and she pleads with the others, “Someone look at me!  Do I look any different?”









*OOC:*


Talking is a free action so I should be able to do the above even though there is much more than 5 seconds of conversation.  If it doesn’t fly pleases let me know and I can revise.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2004)

Sandorel ponders the situation for a moment; _This must be an Antimagic field surrounding a Wall of force. The effect is probably solid, and the Seer's magics are powerful enough to operate even inside the field... If that is the case, we may be about to get slaughtered. It is also a possibility that the Field is hollow around the Seer and his captive, the antimagic might otherwise disturb his ritual. If that is the case..._

Sandorel grabs Antillus and Rynin and whoever else is near enough, asking them to cooperate. Then he casts a Quickened _Teleport_ to take them inside the Wall of Force. Once inside, if his magics are still working he casts _Destruction_ on the Seer. If he cannot cast spells he attacks the Seer with his mace.

---
ooc:
It should be possible to Teleport to inside an Antimagic Field, I think. As I see it the field doesn't extend into the Astral Plane (the plane used for teleportation), therefore one should be able to get to the spot in the Astral that lies paralell to the intended destination. When you then exit the Astral (automatically as per the spell) you would appear at your target and immediately afterwards be affected by the Field. Sandorel should be able to Teleport there regardless of wether the Field is hollow or not, though he could not Teleport out of it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

The Cimmerian plunges forward through a purple-tinted screen of energy, leaping at the chains which bind the frame to the ceiling.  His sword slashes in a brilliant arc, severing one of the five, and prompting a lurch from the frame that redirects the flow of blood directly onto the Seer.

Sandorel speaks a swift word and he, Antillus, and Rynin appear around the Seer.  Sandorel blasts the mage with his Destruction spell, but the Seer shrugs of most of the spell's ill effects.

Antillus's claws rend the Seer savagely, tearing great wounds in his back, chest, and upper arms, and dragging him close to the tremendous beast.

Those around can see the Hunter simply stop moving, hanging immobile in the air.  The Seer then disappears with a word and gesture.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2004)

Sandorel smiles in cruel, cold anticipation as his gamble succeeds and they appear unhindered inside the magical barrier. His smile turns into a frustrated sneer when the Seer disappears, just before they would have finished him off. Looking around, the True Seeing spell still active, he scans the small space for anything of possible importance. (Spot, Search: 12 (untrained))
 Finding nothing (presumably) he takes the Adamantine vessel of blood and, after closing its lid securely, places it in his Handy Haversack. Then he studies the Angel for a moment and if Abd Ratep is capable of communicating he will adress him.
"Know me, Angel. I am Sandorel Ilazar, Cleric of Freedom and Godlessness, and you are free once more by my hand. I release you to do as you will, to serve whomever you will or noone if that is what you will. Your God has abandoned you and can no longer place a rightful claim on your soul.
I give you this advice, though. Power and righteousness are not dervied from divinity, but from the strength and moral fortitude of ourselves. I am only one of many evidence that we do not need Deities to do what is right and good, or to have the ability to do it. Faith in ourselves is enough. Let yourself be guided by your own conscience, your own will. Don't ever again allow any being to enslave you. Be free."  
He casts _Polymorph any Object_ to turn the chains and the iron frame holding the Angel into air. If the chains happen to be magical (his Detect Magic is still active) he'll direct the spell against the part of the ceiling holding them (Preferably without doing enough damage to collapse the ceiling).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia watches the action from the other side of the invisible wall with a slightly shocked look on her face, _Or you could just do that._

Her face becomes flush with anger when she realizes that Sandorel is going to free then angel.  As her frustration and anger builds she slams her hands against the invisible wall in as she shouts at him to no to do it, “Sandorel this is wrong and you know it!”









*OOC:*


Does the sound travel through the wall of force?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel smiles in cruel, cold anticipation as his gamble succeeds and they appear unhindered inside the magical barrier. His smile turns into a frustrated sneer when the Seer disappears, just before they would have finished him off. Looking around, the True Seeing spell still active, he scans the small space for anything of possible importance. (Spot, Search: 12 (untrained))
> Finding nothing (presumably) he takes the Adamantine vessel of blood and, after closing its lid securely, places it in his Handy Haversack. Then he studies the Angel for a moment and if Abd Ratep is capable of communicating he will adress him.
> "Know me, Angel. I am Sandorel Ilazar, Cleric of Freedom and Godlessness, and you are free once more by my hand. I release you to do as you will, to serve whomever you will or noone if that is what you will. Your God has abandoned you and can no longer place a rightful claim on your soul.
> I give you this advice, though. Power and righteousness are not dervied from divinity, but from the strength and moral fortitude of ourselves. I am only one of many evidence that we do not need Deities to do what is right and good, or to have the ability to do it. Faith in ourselves is enough. Let yourself be guided by your own conscience, your own will. Don't ever again allow any being to enslave you. Be free."
> He casts _Polymorph any Object_ to turn the chains and the iron frame holding the Angel into air. If the chains happen to be magical (his Detect Magic is still active) he'll direct the spell against the part of the ceiling holding them (Preferably without doing enough damage to collapse the ceiling).




OOC: The vessel has no lid or other closure device apparent.  It resembles a flat-bottomed amphora with a mouth slightly over a foot wide.  The angel's wrists are still bound by the silvery manacles, in addition to the stouter chains used to suspend him.  Sound does, indeed, travel past the barrier.

Abd-Ratep lands heavily on his chest, unmoving.  His blood continues to spill out over the floor, a spreading crimson pool that shows no signs of stopping.


----------



## Endur (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: Only one of the five chains?  The Cimmerian has Great Cleave, and an attack should so 60 or so points of damage (40 power attack + 15 str + 1d8) and ignore hardness.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian plunges forward through a purple-tinted screen of energy, leaping at the chains which bind the frame to the ceiling.  His sword slashes in a brilliant arc, severing one of the five, and prompting a lurch from the frame that redirects the flow of blood directly onto the Seer.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Only one of the five chains?  The Cimmerian has Great Cleave, and an attack should so 60 or so points of damage (40 power attack + 15 str + 1d8) and ignore hardness.




Great Cleave doesn't apply to attacks on inanimate objects that I'm aware of, and their separation would require Supreme Cleave to reach more than two.  Recall that the angel is ten feet tall, so the frame is a good 15 feet across. One attack certainly demolishes one chain, the problem was reaching any of the others on a charge.


----------



## Endur (Feb 5, 2004)

ooc: I didn't realize that the chains were seperated too far for reach.  Even Supreme Cleave wouldn't help with seperate chains (since you can't move again after charging).  I overlooked the part about how cleave is restricted to creatures.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

ooc: Since Abd-Ratep was in no condition to speak, the words in the earlier post were never spoken.

ooc: Could a Dispell Evil or Dispell Magic cast on the manacles render then non-magical for a short time and allow them to be sundered? Strictly hypotetically, of course .
--

Sandorel looks at Brystasia askance, lifting one eyebrow in surprise. "Whatever we decide about his fate, we must surely remove him from the reach of our enemy. We cannot allow him to conduct this ritual another time. I am reluctant to simply kill Abd-Ratep without at least talking to him first."
He crouches down above the Angel and casts _Heal_ on the dying celestial.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Since Abd-Ratep was in no condition to speak, the words in the earlier post were never spoken.
> 
> ooc: Could a Dispell Evil or Dispell Magic cast on the manacles render then non-magical for a short time and allow them to be sundered? Strictly hypotetically, of course .
> --
> ...




Abd-Ratep stands as his wounds vanish.  His face is dull as he says "Without the key, I am as trapped now as I ever have been."

A sudden wave of confusion seems to wash over Sandorel, his thoughts drifting oddly, as if in a drug-addled stupor.

OOC: Those chains are pretty impressive pieces of work.  A Disjunction would do for them, but you doubt anything less would dent them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks relieved as Sandorel’s spell heals the angel, _Good maybe we can get out of here.  With the Seer having escaped theirs no safe place in his territory._

She flashes a smile at the angel glad to see him well once again, “Abd-Raten, it might take awhile for us to free you but with Sune’s love and guidance it will not be nearly as long as your previous prison.”  She nods her heard hoping to coax a reply from him, "Okay?”


----------



## Endur (Feb 6, 2004)

The Cimmerian will attempt to sunder the remaining chains that bind the Angel.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian will attempt to sunder the remaining chains that bind the Angel.




The only chain remaining is the silvered manacles, which the Cimmerian knows to be heavily enchanted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

As the Cimmerian moves to free Abd-Ratep Brystasia turns to Vilya, “The Seer has escaped and we are not safe in till we have dealt with him or we have escaped from his grasp.  I’m going to watch the passage way but keep an eye out for trouble.” 

Brystasia moves back the way they came looking for the best place to observe the chamber but still within the field.









*OOC:*


If she cannot see the passage way from with in the field, she should be able to “see” the field by finding out where the spell effects comeback into effect, she won’t venture out into the passage way.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Anyone else have actions they'd like to take this round?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Anyone else have actions they'd like to take this round?




Sandorel takes a few steps backwards, muttering something incomprehensible in Draconic.

ooc: Does he realise there's something wrong with him?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel takes a few steps backwards, muttering something incomprehensible in Draconic.
> 
> ooc: Does he realise there's something wrong with him?




Quite.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

Vilya will try to jump over the wall of force, unless somebody has any better ideas.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Quite.




Since he comprehends that his mind isn't working the way it should he'll cast Break Enchantment on himself.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

The Cimmerian spent some time studying the enchanted manacles back in the astral prison, looking for the weakest link.  He'll take advantage of that knowledge now, and strike the silver manacles.   
ooc: full power attack, damage = 55+1d8, adamantine ignores hardness less than 20  (+ bonuses from various spells if those spells are still in effect ... i.e. gmw +5, etc.), four attacks per round.  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The only chain remaining is the silvered manacles, which the Cimmerian knows to be heavily enchanted.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Vilya tries to jump the wall of force, but it appears to extend to within a foot of the ceiling.

Brystasia moves toward the entrance.

The Cimmerian begins hacking at the chain between the angel's wrists.  His blade marks the metal, but does not yet manage to cut a link.

Sandorel begins chanting, but before he can summon the magical energy, his train of thought strays wildly.

Those standing outside the purple dome the Seer had been in feel moisture drawn forth from their bodies, and the Cimmerian feels his vision briefly dim, though it returns swiftly.

Vilya hears chanting coming from the area of a magnificent tapestry, displaying a magnificent weyr filled with dragons.  Sandorel notices only the direction, and the Cimmerian can tell that the chanter is directly in front of a magnificent gold dragon that wields a bejeweled staff no longer than its hand.

OOC: Vilya, Brystasia, and Kelnar took 44, the Cimmerian 88.  Sandorel didn't lose the spell, he simply failed to act this turn.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 7, 2004)

Sandorel starts to become frightened, a fear reinforced tenfold by the weird hallucinations haunting him. When he fails to cast the spell he'll turn away from the Seer and run straight into the wall (last round).
(this round) He's lying on the blood-soaked floor, knocked down by the collision. He tries once again to Break the Enchantment on himself and if that fails he'll try to Quicken a Plane Shift to a friend's home on the Plane of Air. If that fails he'll writhe on the floor and scream something about giant cockroaches.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

The Cimmerian bull rushes the Chanter into and through the tapestry, knocking the caster and the tapestry in a tangled mess onto the ground, and revealing the chanters presence for all to see (since the invisible chanter is now wrapped up in the tapestry).  

ooc: no AOO, +16 to my opposed strength check (+10 str, +4 improved bull rush, +2 charging), Shock Trooper (CW) allows me to use directed bull rush to shove the enemy in the direction I want, Shock Trooper (CW) allows me to use domino rush to knock multiple enemies to the ground (chanter and the tapestry are the two enemies unless the tapestry is not solid and is instead a gateway).


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

Vilya moves closer to the tapestry and trains her ears to pick up any sounds from whomever chanted and then attack the person in question.

*OoC:* Move closer, then ready action to wait for the chanter to move so Vilya can pick up the movement sounds. Then partial charge the poor fellow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia grimaces from the pain caused by the surprise attack and turns at the commotion going on behind her.  It takes her a second to figure why Vilya is steering at the tapestry and the Cimmerian is rushing the tapestry.  _He's invisible!_ 

She feels stupid for not realizing it earlier and she waits hoping she can provide assistant to the others in someway.









*OOC:*


Delay my actions as mine really depend upon the success or failure that Vilya and the Cimmerian experience.  If the Seer escapes both of them and Brystasia realizes where he is she’ll try a trip action and then three attacks.  Trip is down to +7 due to the antimagic field.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

The Cimmerian sets his shoulder and rushes towards the wall.  A few feet short of the stone, he slams into something soft which lets out a *whoosh* as it's thrown against the wall, entangled in the tapestry which has been torn free of the wall.

Vilya leaps forward, her scimitar tearing into the rich weaving, prompting a spurt of blood from the unfortunate trapped inside before the tapestry collapses through the space he once occupied.

OOC: Brystasia still can't tell where the Seer is, or has been.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia face crinkles in concentration as she tries to decipher what’s going on between Vilya and the Cimmerian but she meets limited success.  Unsure how to help without getting she stays put.  Brystasia gasps audibly in horror when the ancient and gorgeous tapestry is damaged.  Her voice carries shock and disapproval, “Watch the tapestry!  It's irreplaceable!”









*OOC:*


No actions other than trying to observe what's going on.


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2004)

The Cimmerian grunts when he realizes that the Seer is no longer tangled in the tapestry.  Although the supernatural roused panicky, atavistic fears in his barbarian's soul, he hardened himself with the thought that, when a supernatural being took material form, it could be hurt or killed by earthly weapons, just like any earthly man or monster.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns when she realize that the Seer is gone, “Where did he go…”  She stops speaking realizing know one can answer that question and adding more noise would just be foolish. 

_He must have teleported to safety but when your invisible safety could be anywhere…_   She starts to turn around slowly, not wanting to make any noise to mask the seer if he is indeed in the chamber still, with a slightly worried expression on her face. _Including right behind me._









*OOC:*


Brystasia will try to explore as much of the chamber as she can while:
Move Silently: 14
Listen: 2 (untrained)
Spot: 2 (untrained)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2004)

Sandorel begins raving about giant cockroaches.

Vilya, Brystasia, and the Cimmerian are attacked by brief images of terror, which they shrug aside too quickly to consciously notice.  The pounding hail which rips down from the ceiling, though, is decidedly not illusory.  All three suffer bruising and chill.

The rattle of the hail drowns out too much noise for Vilya or Brystasia to hear anything else, but the Cimmerian's keen ears pick out the sound of chanting some 20 feet away, near the purple dome and force wall.

OOC: 14 points of damage to the three hit by the Ice Storm.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

The Cimmerian will charge towards the chanting as quietly as he can, so that he can use his ears to guide his sword as he cleaves the chanter in twain.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian will charge towards the chanting as quietly as he can, so that he can use his ears to guide his sword as he cleaves the chanter in twain.




Dashing through the localized storm, hail ricocheting from his broad shoulders, the Cimmerian rushes the source of the chanting.  His sword slashes out powerfully, and connects solidly.  A massive arc of blood sprays outwards, and a pair of dull thuds is heard.  Pools of blood begin spreading out from two distinct locations.

OOC: If I recall correctly, spell effects do not end when the caster dies.  If that's incorrect, can someone point me to where in the SRD that's layed out?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia squints throw the ice storm as her blonde hair mats to her head as she tries to find a target to attack she fails to detect what she knows must be their … As the Cimmerian rushes past her, Brystasia turns half expecting to face death and the seer but she sees nothing but the Cimmerian and a trail of blood fallowed by a thud or two.

She approaches the Cimmerian slowly a distance and thoughtful look on her face as she tries to determine what just happened, “Did you get him?”


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

The Cimmerian nods his head in response to Brystasia's question.  

His sword, still dripping blood, points to the two pools of blood.  As Brystasia stares at the pools of blood, she will.recognize that the hail isn't actually hitting the floor there, instead the hails hits an invisible something she can't see several inches above the floor.

The wary Cimmerian continues to listen intently to his surroundings, just in case this is yet another trick by the diabolical seer.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian nods his head in response to Brystasia's question.
> 
> His sword, still dripping blood, points to the two pools of blood.  As Brystasia stares at the pools of blood, she will.recognize that the hail isn't actually hitting the floor there, instead the hails hits an invisible something she can't see several inches above the floor.
> 
> The wary Cimmerian continues to listen intently to his surroundings, just in case this is yet another trick by the diabolical seer.




The hail stops some six seconds after it had begun; the Cimmerian can pick out no sounds other than those he and his companions make.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia listens intently next to the Cimmerian while she tries to figure out what he’s trying to tell her with his pointing.  Her face starts to turn green as her minds surmises what the two thuds and the two puddles of blood mean, _Oh the gods!  He’s been decapitated._ 

Brystasia turns away trying to hide the revulsion that she feels and her reply sounds distant and forced like she doesn’t want to think upon it, “Yeah I would say you got him.”

She turns her attention to Sandorel while she gives him a sympatric look while she suffers from sort of enchantment, _If only their was an antimagic field between us._  Her eyes then gaze upon the angel, _And what do we do with you my celestial friend?_


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2004)

Vilya wipes her blade clean and then sheathes it. She tries to get over the wall of force again, this time grapping a hold of the edge and trying to pull herself through the small gap between the wall and ceiling.
If she does get to the other side, she will try to do whatever she can to help Antillis and Sandorel.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

The Cimmerian kneels down and searches the invisible body for keys, jewels, and other items.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia realize the answers to her thoughts are not going to be simple so she simple makes up her mind to keep busy.  With her first thoughts are on how to get through the wall of force as she spends pushes against the wall for any holes in the wall while she uses her whip sword to reach out of reach points.

She gives Sandorel look as she works and she talks to him in a soothing tone trying to calm him from the effects of the spell, "Don't worry, Sandorel, we'll get you out of their.  I promise."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 11, 2004)

Kelnar has been pondering for the last minute, and finally acts.  He extends a hand, chanting, and a shimmering green ray lashes out from his finger.  A cagelike image shimmers briefly as it is struck, then both cage and ray vanish.  He casts another spell, and the purple dome likewise disappears.

The Cimmerian encounters a rodlike object which, when removed from the Seer's body, proves to be the key to the angel's bonds.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 11, 2004)

Sandorel tries once again to cast Break Enchantment on himself, while hallucinating about dancing spiders.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives silent thanks to ((((mage))))) while she crosses the threshold where the wall of force use to be as she proceeds over to Sandorel.  Brystasia’s face is full of worry and compassion as she kneels down next to hallucinated stricken man.  

She brushes Sandorel hair with a delicate hand hoping that it will have some sort of a calming effect upon him.  “Sandorel, dear, the spiders don’t exist there are only in your head.”  

Her other hand goes to Sine’s symbol and she begins to chant…









*OOC:*


Dispel Magic, Greater upon the curse/insanity


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

Antillis continues to hang in open space, frozen.


----------



## Endur (Feb 11, 2004)

The Cimmerian carries the key over and stands in front of the manacled Angel.

"Our jailer is dead.  I am free.

"You shall be freed of your chains."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel tries once again to cast Break Enchantment on himself, while hallucinating about dancing spiders.




Sandorel manages to force the spell through the haze with an effort of will, and barely overcomes the might of the Seer's curse.  His senses snap back into focus.

Abd-Ratep speaks softly to the Cimmerian.  "Free me, then.  Stretch out your will through the rod and break these bonds."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia relief founds her face as she smiles warmly at Sandorel and she address him quickly,  “I’m glad you’re back with us.”

She doesn’t wait for a reply as she up and takes the last few steps to the Cimmerian she places a hand on his large muscled shoulder, “My friend it’s not yet time to release Abd-Ratep upon the world.  If we are wrong and his punishment was just then we could send thousands of innocent to an untimely death.  Do you truly want their deaths upon your conscience?” 

Brystasia places her free hand upon his massive back using him as a brace as she stands on her tiptoes and whisper into his ear, “My lord please trust me upon this.  You said you where a king, and I do not doubt you lead your people to many glories victories in battle.  Would you have even gone into battle with out a plan?  Trust me, no harm will come to Abd-Ratep in our care and I do not trust him fully.”  A small hint of a small is present as she continues, “Call it woman’s intuition.  I have and will trust you in battle.  Please, I beseech you, trust me in this.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 15, 2004)

Sandorel stands up slowly and shakily while rubbing his temples with one hand, fighting the fading images and a suddenly imminent hangover. He is still slightly off balance while he considers his next move, but the gravity of the situation forces him to speak. And when he does speak he appears as self-assured as ever.
"There is no real alternative to releasing him now. What authority do we, or anyone else, have to judge his fate? By what right would you deny this being his freedom? Wherein lies the beauty of slavery?"
"He must be freed, he must be allowed to forge his own future, unchained by any servitude. If he wishes to fight evil, let him."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia eyes narrow in anger and the usual warmth in her voice is replaced with icy coldness, “You have the audacity to accuse me of slavery?”  She turns from the Cimmerian and moves so that Sandorel and her are eye too eye, “I doubt you truly believe your own words Sandorel as I doubt you could honesty mistake slavery for just punishment.  If Abd-Ratep cannot atone for his crimes then his punishment is simply not finished.  If you’re so noble in this Sandorel tell us why you want him free without even considering the repercussions?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 15, 2004)

He replies in an exasperated voice. "We don't even know his crimes. All we have is the word of the Seer, and you surely realise that he wanted to manipulate us into callousness about the fate of our prey."
"You say you want him to repent. Before whom? Set, or Horus-Re? Does either of them have the right to grant him absolution? They do not. If we decide he should be punished we must carry out the punishment. Only we have the responsibility and noone else has the right. How will we be able to find out the unbiased truth about events that happened so long ago?"
"And even if he is deserving of punishment he has already been punished. Isn't the time he has spent imprisoned punishment enough for all but the most heinous of crimes?"
"I say we release him, monitor his progress for a while, and if it turns out he makes too many wrong choices we can put him back in chains again. What we have done once we can surely do again. Rather that than condemn a possible innocent."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a thoughtful frown as she listens to Sandorel, “True we do not know his crimes, only he does, but his own deity punished him so how much can you trust a fallen angel?  What makes you think we have the right to absolution him?  He was tried by a deity and must repent before one, preferably before the one who found him guilty.  Granted it will not be an easy task but Abd-Ratep has rights also.”


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds to Brystasia, 

"Customs differ in various countries, but if a man is strong enough, he can enforce a few of his native customs anywhere.  And no man ever called me a weakling!"


The Cimmerian focuses his indomitable will through the rod, attempting to shatter the bonds that hold the Angel prisoner.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia turns a slightly confused look upon her face, “I never accused you of being weak… No! Wait!  We cannot make this decision!”

She stands transfixed for a second shocked at the Cimmerian’s actions.  After she recovers she’ll leap for the key.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds to Brystasia,
> 
> "Customs differ in various countries, but if a man is strong enough, he can enforce a few of his native customs anywhere.  And no man ever called me a weakling!"
> 
> ...




The manacles spring free, and Abd-Ratep stands as an aura of unparalleled glory envelops him.  "I am free at last!  Free to bring justice to those who wronged me!  I owe you a debt, man of Cimmeria.  What do you ask?  I cannot compromise my principles, but anything else you ask of me, I will do."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

As Brystasia realizes her leap will come up short she instead nods and bows respectfully to Abd-Ratep trying to hide the slight fear that takes her, _Hopefuly he is as pure as he says cause I doubt I can survive if he holds a grudge._


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds to the Angel,

"I would ask that you begin your quest against the Minions of Set in the land called Stygia, south of Shem and north of Kush.  The land of Stygia is a black land, a desert filled with ruins from an earlier, more terrible time, when a race of Serpents ruled the land. Today it is ruled by the foul Priests of Set.  None dare oppose the minions of Set in that terrible place."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds to the Angel,
> 
> "I would ask that you begin your quest against the Minions of Set in the land called Stygia, south of Shem and north of Kush.  The land of Stygia is a black land, a desert filled with ruins from an earlier, more terrible time, when a race of Serpents ruled the land. Today it is ruled by the foul Priests of Set.  None dare oppose the minions of Set in that terrible place."




"Very well.  I shall cleanse Stygia of Set's taint.  The land shall be pure within ten years; this I swear by the Crook and Flail."  He speaks a word that echoes through the fiber of your beings, and a massive _Gate_ appears; the Cimmerian recognizes the southern border of Shem.  Abd-Ratep steps through, and as he does so, gleaming armor and a massive, two-handed flail appear on his person.  He takes one long, deep breath of the first fresh air he has tasted in millenia, then he takes off as the _Gate_ disappears.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia breaths a silent sigh of relief and address the Cimmerian, “Hopefuly my gut feeling is wrong and Abd-Ratep is still the noble angel he once ways.  Either way I’ll stand by your decision.”  She gives an enchanting smile. “and hopefully you can forgive me as I never meant to insult you.”


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian turns to Brystasia and says, "I didn't hear you speak any insults.

"Imprisonment is a punishment I would not inflict on anyone.  Slay your enemies or make them pay compensation.  But I have never imprisoned an enemy."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia thinks upon his words, _From where he is I can guess there is truly no other noble option._  She smiles at the Cimmerian, “That’s very noble of you’re my sire.”

She wraps her hands around one of his massive arms smiling at him, “Of course there are objects of beauty that need to be freed from this prison also.  Will you help me in that task?”


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian helps Brystasia carry whatever she wants.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

A brief description of the objects of interest in this room:

One tapestry catches your eye immediately.  Twelve feet in width, and depicting a titanic struggle between two armies of celestials, this piece is not made of fabric, but painted onto a woven mat of feathers, some as long as an arm.  On its righthand side, another tapestry shows a fleet of ships, ranging from long, sleek drakkars to fat galleons, unloading onto a sandy beach, though the vessels do not lie in the soft surf, but hang in mid-air.  A third portrays a desolate scene, the blackened ground littered with ash and bone.  In the center of this withered landscape, a single flower is blooming.  On the far wall, one tapestry shows a city of gossamer arches and vaulting spires, a glorious sunrise illuminating the bustling traffic.  Across from this is an identical scene, but the towers have crumbled, the sun is replaced by a sickly moon, and the bustling traffic consists only of the restless dead.  Between these two cityscapes is an image of two warriors.  One wears gleaming golden plate, battling with a massive, slightly curved sword.  His opponent's chainmail has been rent in several places, his shield is now dangling in shards from his forearm, and his sword has just been snapped at the hilt, yet only defiance burns in his eyes.

OOC: Any of you have Appraise?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2004)

Vilya isn't exactly thrilled when the Cimmerian releases the angel. When the angel leaves through the _gate_, she lets out a breath she hadn't realised holding. 
When Brystasia and the Cimmerian start collecting valuables, the elf lets out an amused chuckle. 

One doesn't need valuables on a desert, just edible food and water.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian does not have any idea whether these items have value or not, but since Brystasia asked for help, he will aid her in gathering the tapestries.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian does not have any idea whether these items have value or not, but since Brystasia asked for help, he will aid her in gathering the tapestries.




How do you intend to carry them?  We are talking about seven tapestries (including the bloodied and cut one on the floor), each of which is seven feet in height and 6-12 feet across.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

The Cimmerian looks at Brystasia, as if asking the question of how best to carry the tapestries.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How do you intend to carry them?  We are talking about seven tapestries (including the bloodied and cut one on the floor), each of which is seven feet in height and 6-12 feet across.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns realizing she does not know the answer, “We usually transport them via a portable hole but since my arrival here was unexpected I didn’t come prepared but we must be gentle with them so we should limit are contact to them at all cost.”

She grins as she realizes a solution, “I know how.  Sandorel, can you transport us to Faerûn and Waterdeep?  The great Temple of Sune would be the ultimate destinations but I suspect you would have issue with going into the temple but theirs usually a finders fee for returning great works for art.”  She admires the tapestries one more time with a loving glance; “I imagine all of you would receive a rather large one that will make it well worth your time and effort.  Besides that Waterdeep, City of Splendor, is a place that everyone should see and experience at least once.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia frowns realizing she does not know the answer, “We usually transport them via a portable hole but since my arrival here was unexpected I didn’t come prepared but we must be gentle with them so we should limit are contact to them at all cost.”
> 
> She grins as she realizes a solution, “I know how.  Sandorel, can you transport us to Faerûn and Waterdeep?  The great Temple of Sune would be the ultimate destinations but I suspect you would have issue with going into the temple but theirs usually a finders fee for returning great works for art.”  She admires the tapestries one more time with a loving glance; “I imagine all of you would receive a rather large one that will make it well worth your time and effort.  Besides that Waterdeep, City of Splendor, is a place that everyone should see and experience at least once.”




He grins back, relieved by the clean solution of the problem. 
"Naturally I would prefer if we sold these works of art for the highest possible price and divided the profits fairly between us. Perhaps we could arrange an auction in Sigil. It is the primary center of trade in the Multiverse, and there is no lack of potential buyers. A representative of Sune could be invited to the auction, if you believe they would be competitive, but it would be wasteful to give them any advantage."

Sandorel reaches for the Manacles (on the floor?). and

(later)

He takes a look at the Seer's corpse, searching for anything of value.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at Sandorel not wanting to upset the only means of transport she has for the tapestries, “I imagine are actions here today has jeopardized out relationship with Sigil and you free admit that Sigil is not the most wonderful place to be.  These tapestries are fragile and we should avoid any chance of damage to them.  Do you think we could honestly control an auction in Sigil?  If we lost control we could not escape with the tapestries and then they and any benefit you can gain will be lost.  Why risk disaster when Sune herself will protect them and just because you brought them to the Temple does not mean they will be taken from you.  You can simply say no sale and proceed to the next potential buyer, but at least in Waterdeep you can find magical wares to protect them.”

She continues to smiles but her face takes on a serious and honest look, “I know my motive and opinion are not pure and I will also admit this will make me look good in the eyes of my church and deity but I can imagine few, if any who could outbid Sune when she considers something of beautiful.”

She looks to all of them and speaks with a slight pleading tone to her voice,  “Please listen to me and do what best for the tapestries and Sune’s Waterdeep Temple is the safest place for them.  They will be cared for and they will be open for everyone to see.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

"The Seer is hardly representative of the people of Sigil in general. It's not really such a bad place once you get to know it. It is unrivalled amongst cities when it comes to diversity and wealth, and an auction shouldn't be too difficult to arrange if one used the proper channels. The Harmonium will keep the peace, and they are only rarely corrupt. The city holds its own particular beuty, and maybe the Church-representatives of Sune would enjoy a chance to visit for the auction?
I must admit I do not know this Waterdeep of yours. Maybe it is every bit as impressive as Sigil, and it might be worth a detour just to see it. But I really think we can get the most profit out of this art here in Sigil in the Lady's Ward."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia continues to smile, “Yes the Lady, that he spoke of and said that he worked for her.  What if this Lady says that the tapestries are hers?  How do you plan on stopping her as I can imagine few people who would let someone steal from them and then allow the thieves to turn around and sale the goods in an auction in the same town?  So, Sandorel what’s your contingency plan for that?”

Her argument takes on a more personal note as she continues, “Sandorel, there is so much in Waterdeep that you most go their!  Almost anything you want or desire can be found.  Exotic items are as nearly commonplace as typical household goods.  Theirs is no place on Faerûn where money flows more freely than Waterdeep and there is no single place on Faerûn that has as many people.  Please, Sandorel, let me take you and the tapestries to Waterdeep.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

He smiles again
"The Lady of Pain is not what you think she is. She's neither mortal nor divine, she is the guardian and passive ruler of Sigil and she only interferes when the safety of her city is threatened. When she does intervene her power can overwhelm an Overgod. Her motives are truly unfathomable, but the mere fact that she is who she is would probably work in our favour. Anyone powerful enough to assault the auction would have to use violent force of a magnitude great enough to risk damaging the city. Their fear of the Lady should force them to take a more subtle approach, and I am confident I can beat them at that kind of game."

Her pleading makes him shift uncomfortably as a part of him cries out to follow her lead, to surrender before her beauty. He crushes that voice resolutely but it keeps squirming beneath his feet.

"Your goddes Sune has made herself a representative of beauty. Her followers revere beauty and the precense of these tapestries would but strengthen their faith in her and recruit new followers to her cult. The goddess would claim the partonage and credit of these magnificent pieces of art that were likely created far beyond her cosmic sphere of infulence. She would exploit the work of artists who have never even heard her name to expand her own power. Even if she would openly declare that these works were created beyond her influence the implication would be the opposite, and the declaration would soon be forgotten. That would be a kind of theft, even if she would pay us for them."

His expression softens.
"I would love to visit Waterdeep with you, but we should sell the art first. It seems once again we cannot agree, so we should vote for it as a group and commit ourselves to accept the vote of the majority." 

 He casts Greater Dispell to release the Hunter. If the first one doesn't work he will recall the spell with a Pearl of Power and cast it again. He then turns to the group in general.

"Do you wish to sell the tapestries to the temple of Sune in the  city of Waterdeep? Or would you prefer to auction them here in Sigil, the richest city of all?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He casts Greater Dispell to release the Hunter. If the first one doesn't work he will recall the spell with a Pearl of Power and cast it again.




The first Dispel frees Antillus, whose claws tighten abruptly on air before he realizes his prey has vanished.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia listens with interest hoping to find some insight into his way of thinking but her face shows only a charming smile, _The “richest city of all?” Sandorel, I see you had to try to swing the vote one last time but I’m not going to stoop to that game._

Brystasia simply nods her head, “Yes, let’s put it to a vote as father debate will do nothing to resolve this issue.” and turns to the others with the same captivating smile, “Please everyone simply vote for which you prefer.  I believe Sandorel and I can both agree that are votes do not count as our opinions are less than pure on the matter.”


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2004)

"As much as it displeases me, I do not know either Sigil or Waterdeep. So, long as we leave these chambers, I do not care which way we head."
Vilya digs out a whetstone and starts honing the edge of her scimitar as she waits for the votes to be cast.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 16, 2004)

As Antillis grasps at nothing, it seems to nearly boil over with rage.  Its head snaps left and right, frantically searching for its Prey.  But when nothing comes, all it manages to get out is a frustrated growl.  The sound is a wet clicking that reverberates across the walls...

It takes stock of the situation, its rage coming to an abrupt end.  The Hunter's shoulder sag and its panting can be heard beneath its odd cobalt-blue faceplate.  

It does not seem to have an opinion on the matter at hand, nor does it ask to be briefed on the events which led to the lapse in its memory.  The Hunter simply accept what is and adapts- a trait that has kept its people alive for millenia.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

The Cimmerian doesn't have an opinion as to where to go next, so long as wine is available.

ooc: Has the invisibility worn off?  Where did the Cimmerian's sword bisect the seer?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian doesn't have an opinion as to where to go next, so long as wine is available.
> 
> ooc: Has the invisibility worn off?  Where did the Cimmerian's sword bisect the seer?




The invisibility has faded, revealing that the fatal blow sliced down through the collarbone on the Seer's left and exited through his shortribs on the righthand side.  Now being able to see what he's picking through, the Cimmerian finds the following items of note: 

A staff carved of what appears to be ice; a simple, unmarked, iron rod; a pair of scroll cases; ornately engraved steel bracers; a headband of some leathery substance, like thick snakeskin; a pair of rings, one golden, the other brass, both enruned; a pair of gossamer-thin silken gloves; a crude amulet of leather and twisted grass, with simple drawings of animals in ochre; a second necklace, made of linked vertebrae studded with a myriad of diamonds; and an oaken wand that smells vaguely of brimstone.  His robes appear to have been very fine at one point, but the blade and blood have quite ruined them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

As the votes role in Brystasia cannot stand to stand idly by and she moves over to the gruesome remains of the Seer where she utters a short prayer to Sune.









*OOC:*


 Detect Magic.  She’ll point out any of the objects their or removed by the others that are magical.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As the votes role in Brystasia cannot stand to stand idly by and she moves over to the gruesome remains of the Seer where she utters a short prayer to Sune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All of the items mentioned above save the bone necklace and robes detect as magical.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a satisfied smile at the various glowing objects and even the lack of votes about the fate of the tapestries doesn’t seem to effect it, “I imagine the tapestries are safer here than traveling through the rest of the chambers and I must admit I’m curious as to what we will find.  Maybe we'll find a solution to a problem that is plaguing us here also.”

She grasps Sune’s symbol casting another round of spells.









*OOC:*


 True Seeing, Spell Resistance, Entropic Shield
Spells left: *0*;8  *1*;6  *2*;8  *3*;8  *4*;8  *5*;3  *6*;7  *7*;4


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

The Cimmerian asks, 
"Where exactly are we?  Are we already in the City of Sigil that you speak of?  

"If we are already in Sigil, wouldn't it be easier to sell the items here?  Or do we risk being accused of thievery if we try to sell the Seer's possessions in his own city?

"Or do you think we'll get a better price in the City of Waterdeep, where they have never heard of this Seer?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at the Cimmerian glad to see him taking a more active interest, “If the Seer is to be believed then yes we are close to Sigil as he said we could walk to a portal to the astral plane if need be.” 

She waves at the tapestries trying to convey the how huge they truly our, “These my friend are huge and we lack the magical means to transport them without damaging them.  So even though Sigil is closer it maters no difference as we will travel via a gate and all that matters is selecting a location that can protect them.  I can offer this at Sune’s Waterdeep temple but I doubt Sandorel can offer this in the middle of Sigil.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Sandorel shrugs, and turns to the Cimmerian in reply to Brystasia.
"You must also keep in mind that Sune's temple is hardly neutral ground. There are no other factions around that can act to balance the sunites influence in their own temple, there is noone who can stop them from doing whatever they like. And if Sune decides that she doesn't want to pay the high price we must demand for the artwork she might just decide to take it from us by force. I doubt we could defeat the avatar of a goddess, even one of a goddess of vanity."

"I'm sure the tapestries can be rolled up, gently, and carried to an auctioneer. Judging from the Seers tastes I would guess we are already in the wealthier parts of town."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia laughs lightly, “Sandorel, you assume to much.  You say words like sure and judging like they’re set in stone when they’re not even written in mud.” 

She turns and walks over to Sandorel, “Honestly how much knowledge of tapestries do you have?  Do you handle a lot of them?  How can you know how my goddess and her servants act when you don’t even know what my goddess represents?”

She walks closer still her eyes flared in anger,  “I’m sure you wouldn’t be disrespectful to her or me when I’ve show nothing but kindness and understanding to your beliefs.  Also for the record if Sune gets outbid she would gladly allow it as protecting the tapestries is all that matters to her.  She’s not out to posses all of the worlds ”

She turns around not expecting nor wanting an answer, “This debate has gone on long enough every think upon what you heard.  We have another chamber to explore.”

She bends down and grasps the symbol of her faith and speaks a number of soft prayers and then simply walks away heading for the other chamber.









*OOC:*


 Healing x5; Antillus, Vilya, Cimmerian, Sandorel and herself
Spells left: *0*;8  *1*;6  *2*;8  *3*;8  *4*;8  *5*;3  *6*;3  *7*;4


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

He snaps back while she's turning away.

"Yes, I am merely speculating. And so are you. What else can we do but base our arguments on our own experiences? Am I to trust your insights above my own? It seems you are the one who is assuming too much."

This discussion is pointless, you are right about that," _At least._


He watches her retreat with a strange mixture of frustration, desire, and regret. 
_There's something about her that just rubs me the wrong way... Perhaps the desire that she would rub me the right way._

He smiles slightly, watching her back with appreciation.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 19, 2004)

Following Brystasia, Antillis gives a light (for a two-thousand pound Xill) lower-left elbow to Sandorel on the way by.  Without turning around, the creature waggles a long, clawed finger behind it.

The Hunter appreciates the healing and wouldn't want anything to happen to the handy little mammal.  Besides, their incessant squeaking was getting tiresome and it wished to be away from this foul place as soon as possible.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 19, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Following Brystasia, Antillis gives a light (for a two-thousand pound Xill) lower-left elbow to Sandorel on the way by.  Without turning around, the creature waggles a long, clawed finger behind it.
> 
> The Hunter appreciates the healing and wouldn't want anything to happen to the handy little mammal.  Besides, their incessant squeaking was getting tiresome and it wished to be away from this foul place as soon as possible.




Searching down the other corridor, Brystasia comes to a substantial door set into the side of the hall.  It is reinforced with adamantine, and heavily enruned.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

The Cimmerian studies the door and flexes his muscles, wondering if the door is locked, or if the key to the shackles will open this door as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia ignores Sandorel’s comments figuring that he is only trying to get a reaction out of her as she proceeds down the chamber, _I bowed to your superior wisdom and knowledge of the planes.  Is it so hard to imagine that I could know more about tapestries than you, Sandorel?_ 

She forgets her own unspoken question as they arrive at the massive door.  Brystasia peers at the door with a small smile glad for anything that will occupy her angry mind and hopefully for the chance that they can finally become a team before everything is said in done.

Brystasia nods her approval at the Cimmerian liking his train of thought but she places a hand upon his massive shoulder, “Don’t touch it yet.  The Seer wasn’t a man of strength and I doubt he physical ever opened the door and I imagine is heavily guarded against such actions.”

She speaks a small prayer by his side.









*OOC:*


_Detect magic_, also does _True Seeing_ so anything amiss or unusual?  (True Seeing was cast the first time she tried to end the conversation.

Spells left: *0*;7  *1*;6  *2*;8  *3*;8  *4*;8  *5*;3  *6*;3  *7*;4


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia ignores Sandorel’s comments figuring that he is only trying to get a reaction out of her as she proceeds down the chamber, _I bowed to your superior wisdom and knowledge of the planes.  Is it so hard to imagine that I could know more about tapestries than you, Sandorel?_
> 
> She forgets her own unspoken question as they arrive at the massive door.  Brystasia peers at the door with a small smile glad for anything that will occupy her angry mind and hopefully for the chance that they can finally become a team before everything is said in done.
> 
> ...




It is warded with sigils of abjuration magic.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Following Brystasia, Antillis gives a light (for a two-thousand pound Xill) lower-left elbow to Sandorel on the way by.  Without turning around, the creature waggles a long, clawed finger behind it.
> 
> The Hunter appreciates the healing and wouldn't want anything to happen to the handy little mammal.  Besides, their incessant squeaking was getting tiresome and it wished to be away from this foul place as soon as possible.




Sandorel, realising the humour in the situation, grins briefly and follows the Xill at his own pace. When he arrives by the door, a few paces away, he leans on the wall and simply studies the way the others approach the problem without his interference. 

The way they place themselves, the hierarchies they construct, their creativity and resourcefulness could all teach him much about them. Brystasia and himself had seemed to attempt to take on positions of leadership almost automatically. She had no lack of self-confidence and must have ranked high in her temple. Her loyalties were clear and unshakable. 
Rynin was a complete mystery. Though he was apparently some sort of holy warrior he had been surprisingly docile. He spent most of his time with his wizard companion. 
Antillus was interesting; An elite warrior of devastating power, belonging to a pathologically evil species. But he had shown no clear sign of any personal corruption, or indeed any particular inclination towards anything other than his art.
Vilya was lovely, on a much more human scale than the gorgeous Brystasia. She seemed far too humble about her abilities and ambitions, and would probably perform splendidly as long as she was allowed to stay in the background. 
The mysterious King Con... Powerful, cunning, but far from regal. He had still been the one who had controlled the fate of Abd Ratep, though. The greatest leaders lead without seeming to. Maybe it was thus with him.
It was an interesting group he had found himself in. An unlikely conglomeration, drawn from all the corners of reality to perform a simple quest for their overconfident summoner. There was potential here, but he doubted they could be harnessed for his cause.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia in deep thought looks at the door, “Yeah it’s warded with sigils of abjuration magic.”

Brystasia contemplates asking for Sandorel’s opinion but her brow crinkles in scorn as she catches him leaning against the wall, _Its like he doesn’t care at all about anything other than himself!  How can you truly love if all you do love is yourself?_  She frowns turning her concentration to the task at hand, _Would I really gain anything other than adding the perceived idiocy he must have for me.  Besides his ego is inflated enough as is._

She reaches for her holy symbol and finds its presence calming as she chants another prayer to Sune.









*OOC:*


 Dispel Magic (Greater) at the door or individual sigils
Spells left: *0*;7  *1*;6  *2*;8  *3*;8  *4*;8  *5*;3  *6*;2  *7*;4


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She reaches for her holy symbol and finds its presence calming as she chants another prayer to Sune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The door flashes briefly with magical light, which fades swiftly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia can’t help but give a proud smile as she watches the magic fade away.  She nods to her companions, “Any magical trap has been dispelled but I can do nothing to help ageist more mundane traps.”

She smiles at her companions, “Who wants to do the honors?”


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

The Cimmerian attempts to open the door.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian attempts to open the door.




The Cimmerian bunches his muscles, heaving mightily at the door, and barely manages to catch himself gracefully when the door swings open as easily as if it were wood; evidently it has been well counterweighted.  Within is a chamber of almost offensive opulence.  The walls and floor are marble, covered in a myriad of rich rugs.  The room is lit by a pair of incredibly elaborate candelabras, showing a scantily clad couple dancing, the candles mounted on their branching antlers.  A four-poster bed occupies a large chunk of the room, the quilt on it a riot of orange and red feathers.  A green wyrmling sprawls catlike in front of a fireplace; it takes a moment to realize that it is a statue, exquisitely carved of a single piece of malachite and its glittering green eyes star emeralds.  A 6 foot tall soapstone carving of a staircase occupies one corner of the room; tiny human figures appear to be battling on it.  An elaborate chess set sits atop a small desk; the white figures are quartz beastmen, while black's forces are strange, draconic figures made from obsidian.  A pair of waist-high vases show blue dragons in flight; the detail work is mithral, inlaid into dragonhorn.  On a wooden stand next to the bed lies a jade ewer and an hourglass filled with strangely gleaming sand.  A divan of crystal, upholstered in rich red satin, reclines in the middle of the room, offering a clear view of a marble display case, filled with skillfully illuminated manuscripts.  A suit of black, clawed armor is propped against one wall, and an obsidian tiara too large for it rests loosely on its head.  A sword of pinks and indigoes is chained securely to the wall above it.  An adamant chest serves as a table for a glass statue, of two winged creatures much like pixies in a formal dance.  On an oak desk, amidst scattered papers, is a chest of a vibrantly golden wood, with a brass crank on the side.

Clearly, the Seer's wealth far exceeded his fashion sense.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia beams a smile and all within a few feet of her can her a soft excited giggle, “I believe that the tapestries are only a portion of the Seer’s wealth and our rewards.”

She turns to Sandorel a huge grin on her face but her voice carries a slight questioning tone, “Hopefuly now we can stop the bickering and can celebrate like the civilized man and woman that we are”

She motions for the other to wait a second, “Please let me go first, it still might not be safe but my faith will protect me.”









*OOC:*


Is Brystasia’s detect magic still working?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia beams a smile and all within a few feet of her can her a soft excited giggle, “I believe that the tapestries are only a portion of the Seer’s wealth and our rewards.”
> 
> She turns to Sandorel a huge grin on her face but her voice carries a slight questioning tone, “Hopefuly now we can stop the bickering and can celebrate like the civilized man and woman that we are”
> 
> ...




Yep.  The sword and armor are magical.  The rest is just expensive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia steps through the threshold scanning the room for any objects glowing with the tell tale signs of magic.  Her breath sticks as she reports her findings, “Theirs really not that magic in here and most of it’s mundane but theirs really some exquisite pieces in here.”  

Her voice trails off in awe, as she seems to lose track of the fact that she has companions.  She runs her delicate fingers over various objects and statues as if she’s looking to see how much dust had accumulated upon them.  She final makes her way over to the obsidian tiara where she picks it up.  She carefully judges the size of it before she slips it upon her head.  She scans the room hoping to find a mirror to see how it looks but either way she quickly grows tried of that game.

She grins wickedly as her hands slides over the smooth bed and she mummers softly as she gracefully slides across the bed lying down in the process, “Do you realize how long it’s been since I’ve slept on something this soft and lushes?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia steps through the threshold scanning the room for any objects glowing with the tell tale signs of magic.  Her breath sticks as she reports her findings, “Theirs really not that magic in here and most of it’s mundane but theirs really some exquisite pieces in here.”
> 
> Her voice trails off in awe, as she seems to lose track of the fact that she has companions.  She runes her delicate fingers over various objects and statues as if she’s looking to see how much dust had accumulated upon them.  She final makes her way over to the obsidian tiara where she picks it up.  She carefully judges the size of it before she slips it upon her head.  She scans the room hoping to find a mirror to see how it looks but either way she quickly grows tried of that game.
> 
> She grins wickedly as her hands slides over the smooth bed and she mummers softly as she gracefully slides across the bed lying down in the process, “Do you realize how long it’s been since I’ve slept on something this soft and lushes?”




OOC: The tiara is much too large for her; it is sized for a giant or ogre.

As Brystasia settles onto the bed, she realizes with a start that the feathered quilt is made from the primaries and down of a phoenix.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Sandorel enters the room but stops suddenly, stricken by the shear gaudiness of it all. A second look brings a sharp inhalation as he realises how immensely valuable all this must be. He had often despaired at the monstrous expenses it would require to begin to master trancendental magics and take the logical step into the future. Riches that could feed a large nation destroyed for the creation of a single spell... Suddenly that no longer seemed so impossible.

He grins at Brystasia, his instinctual wariness overcome by the sudden elation of the moment. But at the same time can't help but wonder if her church could really afford to pay for all this treasure.

He walks deeper into the room, letting his gaze linger on some of the more tasteful creations. Then he finds his attention drawn to the manuscripts. After carefully wiping his hands clean on his cloak he opens the display case and gently begins to leaf trough the tomes.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She grins wickedly as her hands slides over the smooth bed and she mummers softly as she gracefully slides across the bed lying down in the process, “Do you realize how long it’s been since I’ve slept on something this soft and lushes?”




He doesn't turn to look at her, but an unvoluntary frown comes over his features as he takes the mental leap from Brystasia sleeping in the Seer's bed to her sleeping with the Seer. A foolish association, and he quickly shunts the disturbing image out of his mind and concentrates once again on the books.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2004)

"The chamber holds would seem to hold enough valuables for one to buy their own kingdom", Vilya says astonished.
She goes to inspect the statue of a green dragon, marveling at the detail.
"This is a green dragon, isn't it? I've never seen one before. I once saw a brass dragon fly high overhead, and there were also the red ones we saw earlier. It looks beautiful in its own way...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 20, 2004)

Antillis gives the room a cursory look from outside.  Over its centuries of life, the creature has managed to attain nearly every tactical advantage its mind could uncover.  Now with a handful of powerful allies, it cannot imagine a Prey capable of overpowering them.  The treasures, therefore, hold no interest to it.  

What the Hunter does value is trophies.  However, it only earned one on this trip and means to keep it.  It strides quietly (quite a feat considering its girth) back to where the mirror-skinned demon lies.  Moments later, a frustrated roar comes back down as it sees the creature has disappeared.  

Antillis stalks back and stands with its two pairs of arms crossed, denied even a single trophy or reward for this ordeal.  It was even denied the sweetness of feeling the Seer's flesh beneath its claws, a proper vengeance served, and so will claim no trophy there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Antillis gives the room a cursory look from outside.  Over its centuries of life, the creature has managed to attain nearly every tactical advantage its mind could uncover.  Now with a handful of powerful allies, it cannot imagine a Prey capable of overpowering them.  The treasures, therefore, hold no interest to it.
> 
> What the Hunter does value is trophies.  However, it only earned one on this trip and means to keep it.  It strides quietly (quite a feat considering its girth) back to where the mirror-skinned demon lies.  Moments later, sickening noises travel back down to the Seer's room and are followed by a tremendous roar of victory.  Antillis returns with a swagger in its step and the head and spinal column of the mirror-skinned demon it savaged held in its upper-left claw.




OOC: Actually, I'm afraid that the demon is no longer present.  It has disappeared, save for splashes of ichor.

Sandorel, the manuscripts are religious texts of a hundred different churches, each lavishly illuminated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia lays on her side as she studies the quilt in wonderment, “Oh my!  I think this is made from a phoenix.” 

She quickly and carefully slides off of the bed with a cheerful laugh, “No doubt I’m dirty so I really shouldn’t be laying here.”  She giggles as she continues; “Besides it would seem wrong to lay upon in clothes on and here I am with armor on.”

She nods to Vilya, “Yes, they are a forest species of dragon and they as a beautiful as they are deadly and cruel.”

Brystasia moves over to Sandorel flashing him a huge smile as she does so.  She gives him plenty of room to rummage through the manuscripts and other papers as she looks and opens the chest hoping to find jewelry, _Surely the Seer would have something for the ladies…_


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

The Cimmerian, always practical, examines the suit of black armor and the sword that is chained to the wall.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

The chest contains, not jewelry, but platinum coins.

The Cimmerian feels a dark strength oozing from the armor, as if it is eager to be worn.  The sword's feelings are more visibly expressed; it strains against the chains, rattling them as it lunges off the wall and bounces back.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Concerned about the "darkness" and the clawed nature of the armor, the Cimmerian focuses less on the armor and more on the sword.

Without removing the chains, the Cimmerian places his hand on the hilt of the sword.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia runs her hands through them grasping a handful before she lets them fall to back into the chest one at a time, _Well the Seer never did glance at me so maybe he ignored that side of his life._  She glances at Sandorel with a concerned and worried frown unhappy with the idea that he too might end up live that way. _Hopefuly my friend you will not chose that path and at least I can find comfort in the fact that you do look at me._

She turns to look at how the others are doing a huge smile upon her face, “My friends, its obvious the tapestries from above are not all of the Seer’s treasure.  We have plenty to share and I want you to do with your share as you see fit so I will accompany you to Sigil if no issue with accompany me to the Sune’s temple in Waterdeep so I can donate my share to her.  If some of you would like to sale yours to Sune that would be most welcome indeed.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Concerned about the "darkness" and the clawed nature of the armor, the Cimmerian focuses less on the armor and more on the sword.
> 
> Without removing the chains, the Cimmerian places his hand on the hilt of the sword.




The hilt fits snugly into his hand, but the blade still struggles to be free.  A vague feeling of mixed happiness and claustrophobia infuses the Cimmerian, though not strongly enough to affect his own emotions; it clearly emanates from the sword.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles curiously at the distracted Cimmerian and cross the small chamber to him, “What did you find my Sire?” Brystasia gives a captivating smile, “Sire, you do realize that blade glows with the power of magic?”


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2004)

"Do you think we have any means of transporting all these items? I myself have a magical bag, but I doubt we could fit much of them in it."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Sandorel closes the book he was reading gently. Though it had been obviously partisan and unscientific in its approach it had contained some interesting thoughts, and the prose was splendidly composed. There would be more chances to study it later. 
His expression is thoughtful as he answers Brystasia and adresses the rest of the group as well, realising that the situaion had changed and some mutual reciprocity was in order. Any more conflict now would risk undermining their unity too much. For the moment at least they would need each others support and cooperation.

"Your suggestion is more than reasonable, I will take us to Waterdeep and then back to Sigil. It might take us a week or two to sell all of this for an acceptable price. We shall have to have everything properly appraised, and it might be wise to hire an agent to help us with arranging the details of the sale. We cannot afford to be hasty when dealing with so enormous sums as this, if we get cheated off a single percent it could cost us tens of thousands of gold pieces.
 We should wait with dividing the treasure until we know just how valuable it is. We all deserve an equal share."


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds to Brystasia, "Call me Conan.  We are far away from the lands I once ruled.  Even then, I would not have insisted upon formality from you."

The Cimmerian releases the chains upon the sword.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Do you think we have any means of transporting all these items? I myself have a magical bag, but I doubt we could fit much of them in it."




"I can keep a Gate open for about two and a half minutes. If we prepare ourselves properly we should be able to transport most of this within that time span. I still have my worries about the security of Sune's temple, but that would be the most convenient destination. We could keep the treasure, heavily guarded, in a storage room, and before it's time to take it back to Sigil we would have time to make all the preparations we would need."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia is shocked that the Cimmerians answer, “I’m honored my noble sire.”  She smiles and blushes slightly as she corrects herself, “I mean Conan.  I’m told every name has a history and I hope to hear yours when the time is more appropriate.”

Brystasia smiles at Sandorel slightly surprised at how willing to cooperate he is now, “The items are yours so do not worry about possession as long as you treasure them and respect their beauty the Sunites in the temple will leave them to you.”

She address the whole group, “Of course their will be an equal share to everyone, if theirs no way to make it equal I will take less than the rest of you.”

"I shall take a load and explain to my brothers and sisters our need for help in moving these many wondrous treasures.  I’m sure they will be able to help provide manpower to move objects,” She turns and addresses Sandorel,  “and someone will be willing to relive you and your gate spell.”


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

Releasing the sword from the wall, the Cimmerian holds it forth in two hands, concentrating on its weight and balance and trying a few practice swings.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 22, 2004)

The sword swings more easily in his hands than any Conan has ever wielded; it seems more that he is guiding it than moving it, like an eager puppy on a leash.

OOC: To keep things moving now that the board is back up

IC: Sandorel opens the Gate into the antechamber of the temple.  The guards initially panic, but only a few words from Brystasia calm them, and they assist you in hauling the treasure through into an ungainly pile.  Brystasia begins organizing the auction; though it is clear the high priest wishes he had the authority to wield eminent domain over such magnificent artworks, such thievery would be morally ugly.

OOC: It'll take a day before the auction; feel free to wander Waterdeep in that time.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

The Cimmerian invites his fellow adventurers to visit a local tavern and he offers to pay for the drinks out of his share of the wealth.  The Cimmerian asks Brystasia if she can recommend a likely tavern, since she has been to Waterdeep before.

The Cimmerian picks up another scabbard from the Temple of Sune (assuming they have an extra scabbard) to carry his new sword in.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 22, 2004)

They do have a number of scabbards; however, being the Temple of Sune, all are extremely elaborate and expensive.  An armourer recommends one decorated with a number of sapphires, to match the indigos in the blade; the price tag is a paltry 6500 gold.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 22, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiling talks briefly with the high priest explaining the whole adventure quickly, “Sir, please make sure that everything is protected and of course please consider my part as a donation to Sune.”  She turns to look at the pile one more time a huge prideful smile on her face, “All in all not a bad day at all.  Do we have any idea how many of these treasures will stay in Sune’s house?”

~Later~

Brystasia smiles nods her head to the Cimmerian and replies with a slightly raised eyebrow, “Theirs more than a few inns I could recombined but it all really matters in what you are looking for?  I hope, if you do not mind that is, waiting for me, as I need to freshen up and change before hand.  It shouldn’t take long as my personal chambers are in the temple.”

She smiles and turns to Vilya, “Would you like to get cleaned up also?  I’m sure one of the girls will have a dress that you can barrow.”


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2004)

Vilya will wander the streets of Waterdeep, looking at its wonders. She'll buy something to eat on her walk. She'll also ask around if there is a place to dance in. She thinks that while she hasn't been to a large city in a long time, and thus won't recall all the manners of a city-dweller, dance is universal.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

While the Cimmerian is not opposed to the idea of converting gold into sapphires, he is concerned about the practicality of the scabbard more than elaborate designs.  

He'll go find an armorer or weaponsmith while Brystasia is freshening up.  They might have a more practical scabbard.  

He'll also ask the smith if he knows why the blade might have an indigo color in the steel.  

Perhaps the Smith will even recognizes the blade, or know whose worksmanship it is.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 22, 2004)

The first smith Conan goes to can sell a serviceable scabbard for 5 silver, but has no idea what the metal of the weapon could be.  He directs the Cimmerian to the temple of Gond.  The priests there inform him that the blade is celestial work, made of a metal called aurorum.  This metal has the unusual and valuable property of reforging itself when broken, simply by holding the pieces together.  It is possible that this weapon has a name and history, given its power, and the priests could research for a not too onerous fee.

If Vilya does not mind the religious overtones, the Temple of Sune is one of the most eminent dance halls in Waterdeep.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

The Cimmerian thanks the smith for the scabbard and the advice to talk to the more senior smiths in the Temple of the God of Smiths.

The Cimmerian visits the Temple of Gond and agrees to pay the fee they request for knowledge of the sword's name and history.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2004)

After a brief walkthrough of Waterdeep, Vilya decides to spend her time dancing at the Temple of Sune. She will remove her armor, scabbard and other adventuring gear and leave them in a place she can see but that is out of the way of any dancers. 
She will then proceed to dance, concentrating only on dancing. Even in her concentration, she makes sure to not be in anyone's way, and checks from time to time that her equipment is still where she left them.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 23, 2004)

Upon reaching Waterdeep, Antillis quickly realizes its presence would be unwelcome in such a human-saturated place.  Humans always were weak Prey.  Its strange armor intones a message to Brystasia in a booming monotone,

*"I will be about.  Each night I will return here.  It would be satisfactory if this Pack were to continue to Hunt together.  If not, I will make my departure when that is decided."*

The movement beneath the faceplate ceases several moments before the suit it finished speaking.  The translation completes and the Hunter makes the short Walk to the Ethereal plane where it meanders the city in relative secrecy, always searching for worthy Prey.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia flashes a radiant smile at the high priest and patiently waits for him to finishes his words.  In her mind he had always been a little shy around her and no real coaxing on her part had made this go away.  Finally his words where said and she replies, “Thank you my highness.”

Walking to the others she realizes that Vilya had left them and is slightly disappointed that she didn’t want to spend some private time together as they got ready for the evening.  _Oh well she seems so shy let her have her fun on her own and hopefully she will joins us later._

She realizes that Conan is gone and she sighs audibly realizing that all warriors are the same. _No doubt off wondering about his new toy…  My friend, I hope you figure out about the temple of Gond and you did not tell me what kind of tavern you wanted so you will just have to let me pick and dress as I see fit_

She was nearly out of the camber when the Hunter stops her and she winced in recognizable pain at the loudness of his speaking, _I need to figure out your true language as this way will have me deaf within a week._  She responds with kindness wondering briefly if that is a sign of weakness in his society.  She tries to grin wickedly while reply, “Have fun but be safe as this pack needs you.  This pack will continue to hunt as long as there is prey.”  

She walks off finally heading towards her own chamber, _Simply amazing that a being that strong and powerful would seek to check out with me of all people._  Her own thoughts causes her to laughs out loud but lucky there is no one to around to hear her over the music from the dance hall.

She arrives at her own chambers and quickly unlocks the door, “Home sweet home I’m home at last.”   Her chambers consist of three connected rooms, a bedroom, a bathroom and a common room for entertaining guest and all in all the size was probably better than she would expect at her rank but her fellow Sunites insisted upon it and she accepted with a smile and she could still remember their words “Sune blesses the beautiful and anything less would be unfitting for you.”

The chamber though grand in size was surprisingly absent of decorations for someone of Brystasia’s personality and rank but she had insisted upon it, “I’m rarely here so placing any of Sune’s treasures here would simply be no worse than hiding them in the darkest and dreary places that we work so hard to free them in."

She frowns realizing that she does consider her chambers dark and dreary as she steps into her bedroom and gazes upon the simple bed.  She smiles remembering the Seer’s bed and just how wondering it had been to lay upon as she starts to pull of her adventuring outfit laying it for the moment where it falls, _maybe just this once I will request a treasure…_  By the time she had started the water for a bath her mind had started the idea of sleeping in that wonderful bed.  She grins and giggles to herself, _I think I’m going to insist upon it this time._

She glances through the scented bath oils she had been given as a gift from a former suitor and decides that jasmine and cinnamons would be perfect.  As she pours them in her bath water she sprinkles a few rose petals that one of the servants had thoughtful left for her.

She settles into the hot water trying no to think of anything other than relaxing and finally the thoughts of the Seer and her companions leave her.  Relaxed from her bath she decides to leave her hair mostly down, not something she does often but something that makes her feel like a true lady when in town or court.  She pulls her back in simply style that keeps her hair from her eyes via a small gold tiara and finally deicide on sapphires earrings but only after trying emeralds and rubies first.  

She decides upon a black dress just in case they ended up in a less than upper class establishment, _At least it has a better chance of surviving a cleaning then some of these._  The black dress is made of soft silk like material and is backless coming up and around her neck before falling down below her arms and continuing down her sides.  A small diamond shaped cut shows off her cleavage and a small piece of invisible fabric goes across her back keeping the whole dress in its proper place.  She wears black boots that only contain a slight heel but very little is visible under the full dress Her boots are.

Finally ready she walks through the Temple making sure everything was in order with the auction and that people where having a good time.  Seeing Vilya she gives her the key to her chamber, “You can keep our valuables in my room and please fill free to use anything within what’s mine is yours.” She flashes a smile hoping she will at least except this, “Show the key and ask any of the servant for directions their more than willing to help you, okay?”

She shows up to meet that had plan on going to the tavern only to find Conan waiting,  She frowns to herself as she walks up slightly miffed that only Conan had decided to go, _Only high and mighty Sanderol would want to spend over a dusty tome than to spend time with his fellow adventures.  Maybe we are not as much of a team as I had hoped._ 

She approaches Conan with a massive apologetic smile on her face, “I’m sorry I took so long but I so needed a hot bath.  I did use some of my scented oils so I should smell very nice.”   She leans in close so that the gigantic barbarian could get a sniff of the exotic scent.  

She smiles pleasantly and as if pleased with herself, "Anyhow, since you didn't answer on what kind of place you wanted to go I decided to dress nicely but hopefully that isn’t an issue…"  Her words trail off as her thoughts wonder how Conan will react to her with just the two of them being by themselves but she decides to make the best of it. _Maybe he will open up to me this way._ 

Finally after the brief pause she continues her thoughts with her usual enchanting smiles upon her face, “So hopefully you didn’t have plans to take me to some hole in the wall for our first date did you?”









*OOC:*


Though this is slightly out of time frame I hope no one has a question as to why I had all of them waiting for her instead of the other way around.  Women you got to love them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

Before casting Gate Sandorel casts _True Seeing_, after recalling it with a Pearl of Power, then he casts _Detect Magic_.

Sandorel doesn't let the treasure stay out of his sight for a moment more than necessary. While he has some trust for Brystasia he knows her loyalties are blinding her to many truths, and he is not willing to risk their new-found wealth, no matter the ease by which it had been aquired.
He carefully watches every movement of the acolytes during the transportation of the treasure, even while he concentrate on keeping the Gate open. And when the goods have been stored he seats himself in one of the Seer's gaudy chairs, to guard the hoard. Ironically, he spends more time in the temple than any of his companions.

He soon grows bored with his vigilance and resumes studying the tomes where he left off.

ooc: What does he see in the temple and with _True Seeing_ and _Detect Magic_?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Before casting Gate Sandorel casts _True Seeing_, after recalling it with a Pearl of Power, then he casts _Detect Magic_.
> 
> Sandorel doesn't let the treasure stay out of his sight for a moment more than necessary. While he has some trust for Brystasia he knows her loyalties are blinding her to many truths, and he is not willing to risk their new-found wealth, no matter the ease by which it had been aquired.
> He carefully watches every movement of the acolytes during the transportation of the treasure, even while he concentrate on keeping the Gate open. And when the goods have been stored he seats himself in one of the Seer's gaudy chairs, to guard the hoard. Ironically, he spends more time in the temple than any of his companions.
> ...




True Seeing reveals little but a handful of cosmetic illusions; detect magic shows typical enchantments of protection and blessing, nothing particularly out of place.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> True Seeing reveals little but a handful of cosmetic illusions; detect magic shows typical enchantments of protection and blessing, nothing particularly out of place.




Any protections against Scrying?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Any protections against Scrying?




Not in the antechamber.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

Brystasia and the Cimmerian spend a night on the town.  

The Cimmerian spends lavishly.

Neither of them miss any of the others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Bright lights filled the temple of Sune even at the late and dark hour and some would say that the lights never went out and that the temple was always as bright as day.  Right now Brystasia couldn’t have agreed more as the lights made her realize that she had probably drink more wine than she had intended over the course of the evening.  Not one for the wild and uncontrolled parties that seem to frequent these halls a small amount of wine was enough to cause her to wince as she made her way through the temple.  She couldn’t believe just how much Conan had drunk as he was still there after she had left for the temple and her bed. 

She wasn’t drunk, nor did she think she had ever been so, and the Sunites that she passed would agree.  The world was just a very *bright* place after she drank, even in moderation, and she had long go decided this was part of her mother’s heritage.

Her mind drifted over the day wondering about the future of the auction and just how right she been about bring the Seer’s possessions to Waterdeep over Sigil.  She smiled as she imagined telling Sanderol “I told you so” realizing at the same time that she never would say it to him but the thought was still fun to entertain.  

The thought of entertainment made her analyze the night she had spent with Conan, _He seemed nice enough, but the roughness around the edge didn’t disappear when alone._  she frowned realizing this was something that she would ever have expect from a king or even a former one at that.  _I guess that’s what makes him unique._  She smiled as uniqueness was something that she could help but find alluring.  She grinned to herself as she couldn’t help but wonder about his powerful build and his love making skills.

She signed knowing that it would be best for all if she never found out and she, _Besides he didn’t even complement me on my dress._

By happen stance she came across the high priest that was helping with the auction and she checked in briefly glad to have the chance to break up her thoughts.  She briefly asked how things where proceeding and she also dropped a hint about her wanting the bed and bedding if the temple won them in auction.  She also asked to see who, if any of her companions had decided to sleep in the temples guest  hall and to make sure that her companions where  taken where being taken good care of.

After her talk to the high priest she mad it to her chamber and using her spare key she made her way in.  She unhooked her dress and watched as it nearly fell off of her body in one swooping motion.  Hanging the black dress up she quickly decided that everything else could wait in till the morning as she climbed into bed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

The high priest informed Brystasia that the auction would be held tomorrow, and attendance was expected to be high; some of the Lords were expected to attend, possibly even the Blackstaff.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 24, 2004)

Sandorel, once again back in human size, reclines in the chair. Though his Ioun stones relieved him of his need for sleep and sustenance he nevertheless felt weariness creeping into his mind. Even while studying the tomes he kept straining his ears for every noise and his eyes would often rise from the pages to scan the room.
 It was more than simple tension that made him weary, though. His recent experiences had changed him. It was not his attraction with Brystasia, or the companionship they were a part of. Nothing quite so mundane as that. No, it was the battle with the Seer and the part he had played in his death that was affecting him so deeply. Soon entirely new methods of wielding magic would be within his grasp, another step on the path of infinite potential. 
 Weariness eventually wins over wariness and Sandorel casts _Mislead_, creating an illusionary replica of himself while making himself invisible. Maintaining the spell with a minimum of concentration he takes off his boots and armour and lies down on the Seer's rich bed. He spends the night in meditation and thought, resting even while he's maintaining the spell.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

_
Adventure!  Fearsome foes and deadly battles!  Wine, Women, and Song!

This is the life!
_
The Cimmerian thought to himself after Brystasia left to retire for the evening.  One hand clenching a mug that was continuously refilled by the innkeeper and the other holding onto an eager tavern wench that leapt upon him after Brystasia left.  
_
Too long he had lived in a place of rules and social status.  To be back in the saddle again, to live by the sword, it made him feel like a man reborn!

This land was heavy in enchantments, heavier by far than he was accustomed too, and yet, he gave way to no man, be he wizard or no.

Brystasia!  Her body was a vision of a goddess.  An Enchantress of power.
_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

The noise is soft and familiar but Brystasia is unable to place it as she stirs.  The movement causes a slight wave of pain to course between her temples but its gone as quickly as it showed.  Brystasia after wincing realizes that the noise had stopped and tries to remember where she is.

“Sune’s blessing milady but the morning has arrived.  I truly hope you slept well.”   

The voice is soft and pleasant but it sounds harsh to Brystasia as she groans in reply trying to opens her eyes in the process but she only sees an unfocused and blurred silvery yellow blob.  Not use to sleeping with her hair down it takes Brystasia a second to place the view, _Great that’s going go to be a nightmarish mess to deal with._

The persistent voice continues this time with a touch of worry, “Are you feeling alright milady?”

Brystasia gentle rolls to her side carefully realizing that she is lying on her hair as she runs her fingers through it confirming her thoughts that indeed her hair was a tangled mess that would be near impossible to salvage without great effort, _maybe I should just cut it off all off and start over._ 

Her own suggestion sounds ridiculous as her eyes catch daylight for the first time.  The sight is a normal one as a young female about her age was smiling back at her.  A smile that Brystasia didn’t really feel at the moment, “Good morning Hestia and no need to worry I’m fine.”

Hestia doesn’t hesitate as she continues talking the familiar sounds of her cleaning continue as Brystasia tries to focus on the world, “That’s good milady as today is the auction, right?”

Brystasia frowns realizing that indeed today was the day of the auction and her hopes of staying in bed where crushed, “Indeed it is Hestia, and from what I’ve been hearing today might be some sort of a record turnout.”  Brystasia feels slightly better as she listens to her own words, “Today shall be a great day to spread Sune’s words and love.”

Hestia, a pretty girl in her own right with dark hair and darker eyes, turns from the articles of clothing she was folding smiling fondly at Brystasia , “Indeed it shall be milady.”  Hestia turns back to the clothing and simply states, “Milady did you know you’re the talk of Waterdeep this morning?”

Brystasia roles her Turquoise eyes in absolute disgust and sighs, _When am I not the *talk* of the town…?_  She bites her tongue though knowing that Hestia wasn’t going to be denied talking about her gossip and though Brystasia knew that Hestia told others of her comings and goings their friendship was true and no real secrets was ever spilled.

Brystasia pulls herself up in her bed realizing that she slept in her dress’ strapless slip.  The slip was part of a radical change in Waterdeep’s high noble fashion and one that Brystasia was quite happy with as it meant the loss of nearly 15 pounds of clothing from the near endless petticoats and skirts that was high fashion last year, _Sune, please never again with that style._

Realizing Hestia is still waiting for a reply she replies not quite successful in hiding her annoyance as she pulls the slips back up adjusting her breasts to a more comfortable position, “Oh really?  What is it this time?”

Hestia turns and looks shocked, “Why your date with your new unknown friend, milady!”

Brystasia frowns deep in though honestly confused at what she was talking about, “Date?  I had no date…”  She rolls her eyes again in obviously disgust and quickly moves to put an end to the rumor, “Conan?  That was no date it was simply a celebration of our parties success.”

Hestia looks at her with an unbelieving sidewise glance, “A party usually consists of more than two milady.”

Brystasia stands upon her knees in the middle of the bed voicing her displeasure at the rumors, “Hestia it was simply friends getting together for drinks and nothing more.”

Hestia winks and turns back to her work replying dryly, “Sure it was milady.  So how did your *non* date go then?”

Brystasia contemplates throwing a pillow at her friend, _It wasn’t a date._ but thinks decides not too. “It seemed to go well enough… I guess.  He’s a hard man to get to open up its almost like he doesn’t trust anyone or its almost like he is two different people at times.  Like he complemented me in the middle of a dungeon comparing me to some undead goddess, or queen, I don’t really remember which but last night their where none.” 

She thinks back to the tavern and the ever-present strangers that seem to flock to her.  She frowns, signs and continues soft-spoken, “Well at least not from him.”

Hestia had been laughing at the complement that had been offered missed her frown and fallow up comments, “He compared you to what?” 

Brystasia simple shrugs trying to defend Conan’s words, “It was kind of cute in weird barbarian way.”

Hestia curtsies and smiles apologetically, “With milady’s experience at complements if you like it then a decent and nice complement it was indeed.”  She nodded her head for emphasis.

Brystasia grins as she rolls her eyes while waving at her hand dismissively at Hestia, “So anyhow this *date* what’s the gossip?

Hestia grins as she heads to the closet looking at dresses for today’s auction holding each on up briefly if Brystasia raises an eyebrow in interest when she points to each.  “Well it seems your handsome stranger shortly after you left was seen holding one of the barmaids on his lap in a rather romantic nature.”

Brystasia feels a slight twinge of jealously at the news but nothing except a smile is showing on her face, “Oh really?  Well good for him as I said it wasn’t a date at all.  Just friends.”

Hestia carries on and Brystasia is left wondering if she really ever needs to respond to her gossip, “Well rumors, persistent rumors at that milady, is that Lord Acheron, of the merchant house by the same name, paid for the wench’s services in the hope of hurting your savage friends chances and also in hopes of bolstering Ragnar, his oldest son chances with you.”

Brystasia had long ago grown accustomed to such gossip but it still struck a hurtful cord with her, _Why do these people constantly do this?_  She looks at Hestia her voice full of disdain, “That sounds like the good lord he’s tried everything else to win my affections…  Including his own son.”  She sits and wonders how such a cruel old man could be attracted to her but she quickly decided it’s simply skin-deep lust and nothing more.

Hestia had pulled out a light but deep blue gown that made her eyes stand out and a stole that was highlighted with Sune’s symbol with her redheaded tendrils cascading through out it.  Hestia walks out of the room briefly turning the water on for Brystasia knowing that she prefers too bath in the morning and she also drops in a few drops of Brystasia’s favorite oils before returning to the room.

Brystasia removes the rest of her clothing with no reservations to being naked in front of Hestia, to have something against nudity would be against Sune’s beliefs, as Hestia continues back into today’s gossip, “Oh milady Lord Agravain told me to tell you hello.”

Brystasia looks slightly confused trying to place name finally realizing that he’s related to the one of the lords of Waterdeep but so far removed it was impossible for him to raise in power.  At least through his blood he was worth fortune in money wise but that’s not what bothered Brystasia, “Why?  He’s married and has a young child.”

Hestia turns and smiles at Brystasia, “Oh you didn’t hear the good news then?  The good lord’s wife is pregnant again and they are suspecting twins.  Isn’t that just wonderful?”

Brystasia frowns shocked at what she’s hearing, “My gods, I feel nothing but sorrow.  His wife is pregnant and all Lord Agravain can do is think about courting me.”

Hestia simply shrugs smiling sadly, “Milady it’s not like he doesn’t love her.  If you could ever see them in public he truly adore her.  It’s just that Brystasia, milady and my closet friend, you’re hardly a normal woman.  Sune has truly blessed you all the men who look upon you realize this and most seem unable to resist your charms.  I wish you wouldn’t get like this as theirs little you can do about it.” 

She reaches over and grasps Brystasia shoulder making their eyes meet.  “Enjoy your bath milady my Sune’s guidance easy your mind.”  She kisses Brystasia on the forehead and leaves her chambers.

Brystasia sits on her bed thinking for a few minutes thinking upon her friend’s words before she heads for her bath still upset at what she heard, _Sune's blessing and my mother’s curse._

She immerges from her chambers in little more than an hour later hoping to find the others and seeing how she can help in the final hours from before the auction.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 26, 2004)

Antillis sits atop the Temple of Sune and watches the bustling night life of Waterdeep in relative peace.  It has little use for contemplation, less for introspection, and so consumes itself with the Endless Hunt.

It is ever wary of its kin and the bounty placed upon its own hide.  Rare indeed is the lone Hunter among Xill, rarer still one born of Antillis' immense proportions.  To be blessed so is a sign of great things, and indeed this Hunter has never lost a Prey nor tasted death.  Yet in estranging itself from its kind, it has been Marked and thus can never return to its former caste.

Antillis fears no other Hunter, believing itself the pinnacle of Xill, and so welcomes the opportunity to prove its mettle yet again.

Leaping off the steeple onto a nearby rooftop, it wraps itself in the darkness and continues to watch Waterdeep in anonymity, even peering through one of the windows at a tavern when it hears the Cimmerian's uproarious laughter.  Upon the final chime of the Watch, it returns to Sune's Temple to await Brystasia...

~~

Brysasia shimmies out of her dress and gives one final look into the mirror to let down her hair.  As she turns toward her bed, she is shocked to see a ten-foot Xill stooped over in her chambers, its helmet scratching the molding.  

Antillis acknowledges with only a slight turn of its head.  There is movement beneath the faceplate followed by the deafening translation,

*"So soon, my azure-eyed vixen?  Nay, no subtle flame can replace you!"*

The words sound performed and obviously more tempered than the typical monotone created by the translator.  In fact, it almost sounds human.  Then she recalls the bard's performance that night for her and Conan.  It was nearly identical, right down to the inflection.

Antillis' unique, cobalt-blue armor suddenly comes alive.  Every open nook and crevice seals over, creating an immobile shell around the Hunter.  Before Brysasia's shocked eyes, the Xill fades from view and returns to stalking the Ethereal plane, having checked in as it promised.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

The Cimmerian sleeps for two hours and then awakens with the dawn.  

Through the lightly traveled streets, he travels to the top of one of the hills that flanks the city.  

He looks down upon Waterdeep, marveling at its majesty.

A pity that he will have to leave this city in but a few days.  

Destruction follows in his wake, where ever he goes.  Staying here longer than a week would be inviting cosmic vengence upon this place from Thoth-amon, Akivasha, and the other powers of Stygia.

They may lack the ability to destroy him, but they can certainly make things dangerous for those who are located near him.

After staring at the city for a while, the Cimmerian returns to now bustling city.  After buying breakfast from a street vendor, he continues on into Waterdeep's Trade Quarter, seeking out jewelrysmiths and goldsmiths.  

He needs to find a beautiful present for the most beautiful woman in the world.  Something she doesn't already have.

Idly his mind wonders whether the shopkeepers are terrifed by his presence, or used to the presence of powerful barbarians.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 26, 2004)

Vilya wakes up, some of his muscles aching lightly from all the dancing the day before. She first gets herself a bath, enjoying the rare chance for one. She washes away the dirt that has accumulated during the weeks on the desert without a bath, the sweat that has formed and dried on her. 
After done with her bath, she starts carefully going through her hair with a comb. It was lots of work, but she hadn't gotten used to the short-cropped hair style of the other dervishes.

Done with that, she does some stretching to ease her muscles. She decides against actual excersising, however, since she doesn't want to build more sweat. When she starts getting dressed properly, she stops for a while before continuing.
"I should propably get some new clothes... these need to be washed up", she says to herself.

And that is exactly what she is going to do. She'll go to the streets of Waterdeep and try look for clothes on sale. She'd prefer an outfit with the same kind of sandy colors as the one she is wearing, but if none are found will take something with earthen colors.
Done with getting new clothes, the elf returns to the temple to change into one of her new outfits. She will then proceed to see if any breakfast is served at the Temple of Sune.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

Those of the party staying at the Temple are served a light breakfast of colorfully, artfully arranged fruits.  Acolytes have spent the night cataloging the items to be sold (under the watchful eyes of Sandorel's illusion), and now move them to a large courtyard.

The yard fills with people, a small knot of the wealthy and their servants in the middle, and a larger crowd of spectators surrounding them.  The auction begins with the most magnificent piece, the malachite wyrmling; no less a personage than Khelben Arunson himself purchases it after heated bidding, for a final price tag of 140,000 pieces of gold.  Mutters and rumours of his intentions abound; the common concensus is that he intends to turn it into a golem.  Many of the other items are purchased for fantastic sums, though none approaches that display of affluence.  Brystasia notices a number of her brethren among the bidders, though not wearing their vestments; they focus especially on the magnificent tapestries.  At the end of the day, the sum of monies collected totals a staggering 640,000 gold; this sum includes neither the 10,000 platinum in the Seer's strongbox nor any of the magical items.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia does nothing but smile all day it seems.  From small ones, to radiant one she shows them all.  It starts with greeting her companions for breakfast where she’s pleasantly surprised by the turn expecting that most of her companions would have kept to their own personal routines.  She eats little not that she ever watches her weight due to her mother’s heritage but because she spends so much time playing hostess for her companions.

Before the auction she takes a second to talk to Sandorel, “Everything will turn out just fine, trust me okay?”  She doesn’t stay long and moves to great all of the future bidders wishing them luck and laughing each time one of them asks her if she is going to be auctioned off.

During the auction she greets each one of the winners with a hug and a kiss on the check she proceeds to thank each one for their time hoping that they’ll be happy with their auction wins.

Brystasia had been keeping an eye out for the bed hoping that the church would win it, she has commentated trying to win the bed on her own accord but for all her earthly possessions she knew she would never be able to afford it and asking her friends to not sale it would mean they would never know what the market value really was.  She finished her thoughts just in time that the church was outbid and the bed was sold.  Signing she walks over and sincerelycongratulates the winner thinking, _Oh well you would have been a waste in my chamber._

She has little hope for the phoenix-feather quilt comes around, _My Sune, the prices are through the roof!_  and is quite surprised when the temple does win it.  With no one to great see walks over to one of the church officials making her desire for the quilt to be known, “If possible I would love to be honored by Sune with the quilt.”  The official smile and nods and tells her that others have the option of the quilt first but that he would try his best.  Giving a nodding smile and thinking him personally Brystasia turns back to the auction and the winners.

When the auction is over she smiles hopefully that all of her companions are happy with the auction winnings, “Please my friends fallow me and we can get you share of the winnings.  If you plan to make purchases out in town the temple can hold your winnings and you can give the craftsman a token and he can get his coins from the church but only if you prefer.  Most of the craftsmen of Waterdeep are on good terms with us Sunites and this service is free.” She giggles softly as if she gets a joke, “We Sunites seem to keep most of the craftsmen in business.”

When everyone has decided how they want their coins Brystasia wrappers her arms around one of Sandorel’s and starts to escort him off to a more private spot.  With a smile on her face she turns to him, “Sandorel, I need you.  I’m planning on identify the magical items that the Seer had but I’ll be honest I could honestly use your assistance in helping me.”  She smiles charmingly hoping that it will turn the tide yet one more time.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian continues to wander the streets in the Trade Quarter, looking for a gift for Brystasia.  

Nearly everything imaginable and some things he never imagined were for sale here.

And, yet, although there were many things of beauty to compare with the fantastic artworks they had found in the Seer's quarters, there was nothing that "fit."

Then, looking up, Conan saw the Griffon riders gliding across the sky of waterdeep.  He realizes immediately what to buy Brystasia.

The Cimmerian resolves to buy Brystasia a Griffon or whatever other fantastical mount is available.  

ooc: In the MM, Griffon young are 7k, Giant Owl young are 4k, Pegasi young are 3k.  The Cimmerian will buy whatever he can find.  He's willing to pay a reasonable markup over the MM prices.  He is too practical to buy an unhatched egg.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2004)

Sandorel greets the others at breakfast. He doesn't touch the food or drink and when he notices Brystasia's reaction he smiles and shrugs slightly, explaining that those needs are met trough magical means. He still appears every bit as alert as he was in the Seer's dungeon and he soon turns to walk back to the treasure. 

Before the auction when she tries to calm him once again he simply nods at her words and keeps watching the crowd, a killing spell never far from his lips. He still takes the time to watch Brystasia discreetly, approving of her cunning salesmanship. When the auction is finished and his share of the money is securely stored in his Haversack, he smiles in relief. He had been pleasantly surprised by the kind of money they had earned in this town.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When everyone has decided how they want their coins Brystasia wrappers her arms around one of Sandorel’s and starts to escort him off to a more private spot.  With a smile on her face she turns to him, “Sandorel, I need you.  I’m planning on identify the magical items that the Seer had but I’ll be honest I could honestly use your assistance in helping me.”  She smiles charmingly hoping that it will turn the tide yet one more time.




He barely stops himself from starting when she touches him. Instead he smiles like the gentleman he had tought himself to be and holds his arm out for her to grasp. As they walk off he turns his head down towards her in an intimate gesture and speaks softly to her. "I feel I owe you an apology, my lady. I may have been excessive in my suspiciousness and reflected badly upon yourself among your peers. Perhaps my vigilance was unnecessary, or perhaps it proved a sufficient deterrant to mischief. Regardless, it could have been done more politely. You, at least, deserve the benefit of a doubt."

I will gladly offer whatever assistance I can with identifying the items, but I'm afraid that such magics are outside my ability to cast. I can easily prepare a spell to expose a liar, though. That could be useful if we are forced to hire outside assistance."


ooc: are there any clerical spells that can identify mgical items?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian continues to wander the streets in the Trade Quarter, looking for a gift for Brystasia.
> 
> Nearly everything imaginable and some things he never imagined were for sale here.
> 
> ...




The Cimmerian is able to locate a gryphon chick; not knowing its customary sale value, the price he is quoted is a hefty 15,000.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 27, 2004)

During the events, Antillis watches ever-patiently from an elevated position in the Ethereal.  The safekeeping of the items is paramount to the Hunter who would be compensated for its efforts.  (Contractual Hunting is almost a religion to the Xill and breaking contract a serious offense.  But it had made an exception for the Seer as no true contract had ever been made.)

Sure enough the Filchers come, but at seeing him, the wretched little creatures scamper away back to whatever other riches call to them.  When one gets too close, Antillis closes the distance with frightening speed and crushes the creature.  Ethereal Filchers are too insignificant to warrant a trophy to the Hunter so he leaves the corpse floating there as a warning.  This treasure is protected.

Later, the Ethereal Xill scours the city once more for Prey and then returns to Brystasia's quarters to await his share of the auction's proceeds.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian begins the negotiations by asking a series of practical questions.
1) Is training included in the price?
2) If training is included, do you have local references from other gryphon owners?
3)Does this chick have any siblings or parents, if so where?  Domestic or Wild?
4) How old is the chick?  
5) Is it old enough to fly?  If not, how until it is able to fly?  
6) How long before its old enough to bear a rider?
7) How long do Gryphons live?

If the Cimmerian is satisfied with the answers, he'll negotiate to pay almost the full price (14k).  If training is not included, he'll try to negotiate the price down to 13k.  He is basing his negotiations strategy on the theory that merchants always expect to haggle.  

He'll try and apply his knowledge of horseflesh to the negotiations process, but he fully realizes that gryhpons are completely different from horses in strange and fantastical ways.


			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian is able to locate a gryphon chick; not knowing its customary sale value, the price he is quoted is a hefty 15,000.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia her head lifted upwards to Sandorel as she smiles in awe at him her big turquoise blue eyes meet his, _So you can be reasonable.  I don’t know what brought this change in you but I must admit to myself that I do like it._ 

She speaks not at all only smiling encouragingly as he continues with his thoughts and once he is done she replies, “Sandorel, their is no need to apologize to me.  We are both people of high morale standards and you only did what you thought was best.  I wouldn’t ask for anything more from you and I imagine the same can be said for you.  I do appreciate your concern on the subject though.  I know that you will never trust Sune or her church but I honestly hope that you can, and will, continue to give me the benefit of the doubt.”   

She slows her pace and finally stops to any who had witnessed it they would have no idea it was anything but his idea.  Now facing Sandorel her delicate hands leave his arm and rest upon his sides.  She smiles fondly as she looks upwards into his eyes, “Sandorel, you’re actually to be commended, you did a wonderful job watching over the treasures.  I even heard you never slept while they where in are possession and for that Sune and I thank you.”  She closes her eyes reaching upwards to kiss him tenderly on the check..

She grins at him trying to judge his reaction, “I’ll admit it’s not much of a reward and you deserve more but we should head over to one of the schools of magic as I was simply going to be their for morale support.  I’m not much help with identify the exact nature of their magic either.”









*OOC:*


I’m sure that Waterdeep has a school of magic based upon its size and magical nature of the realms but I don’t know for sure so it’s a DM’s call.  If not I can edit my post but sure theirs an arcane spell caster that would like to help Brystasia.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2004)

He almost blushes when her lips touches his cheek, his heart races and pumps his blood trough his body with great heat and eagerness. His mind remains strangely detached from his physical reaction, but he does not attempt to stop his hand from rising to caress her face softly. Expressions of amusement, reluctance and desire play in his eyes as he looks deep into hers. Then he winks, and answers her grin with one of his own. "It was a reward far more precious than you'd admit, in your graceful humility." He looks into the dispersing crowd for a moment, "Most of those men would pay dearly for such a boon."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian begins the negotiations by asking a series of practical questions.
> 1) Is training included in the price?
> 2) If training is included, do you have local references from other gryphon owners?
> 3)Does this chick have any siblings or parents, if so where?  Domestic or Wild?
> ...




The merchant is taken aback; he had evidently taken the Cimmerian to be an uncultured foreigner.  The Cimmerian learns that: training is not included, the chick is old enough to fly, but will not be able to bear a rider for at least a year.  It should live at least thirty years.  The final sum is haggled down to 11,000.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The pleased Cimmerian thanks the Merchant and takes the gryphon chick (and cage? and food supply? and care instructions?) and heads back to the temple of Sune.

Arriving back at the Temple of Sune, Conan finds Brystasia,

"Brystasia, I searched the city for an appropriate gift to celebrate our good fortune and future.  I brought you a fantastic creature.  Half-Lion, Half-Eagle, and a creature of beauty."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The pleased Cimmerian thanks the Merchant and takes the gryphon chick (and cage? and food supply? and care instructions?) and heads back to the temple of Sune.




The gryphon is hooded and leashed; a cage would drive it to self-injury.  It can eat any meat or fish; other care instructions (provided verbally) include a suggestion that it be given a wide indoor space, such as a covered garden or arboretum, in which to exercise, and that it be provided with a scratching post of some kind, ideally hardwood, to avoid destruction of furniture and legs.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

Vilya doesn't really know what to do after she finished breakfast. She spends some time wondering at the works of beauty at the Temple. But eventually she grows bored of that and decides that she needs some peace of mind away from everything else.
She finds her way out of the city and to some quiet place and sits down to just be and listen to the sounds of nature.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia blushes as she realizes that the hand was neither cold nor callous, something she realized she had unconsciously expected, and she find herself enjoying his gentle touch and longing for more.  Her eyes never leave the darkness of his eyes as she tries to short through the confusion of her desires and feelings, _It seems so right and feel so perfect so why does it feel so wrong at the same time?_  Her body yearns for more and Brystasia  realize just how long she had denied herself but before the battle between body and mind is finished it ends in a stalemate as Sandorel winks at her.

She blushes and lowers her turquoise colored eyes trying to calm her body down as she listens to his complements.  Her eyes are drawn to where the crowd when he looks away from her. His next comment strikes her hard and she unable to hide the pain from her face as she looks back into his eyes, “You are of course correct Sandorel they would indeed do nearly anything.”

Her mood changes her demeanor as she releases her hands from Sandorel.  Her arms wrap tightly across her breasts as if she feels exposed and her head is tucked as she looks unfocused at the ground.  She turns and walks off, “We should go...   We have business to attend to.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 28, 2004)

Sandorel frowns slightly in regret as he realises how his thoughtless barb must have wounded her. He seems almost about to say something else, but nods gently at Brystasia's suggestion. "Yes... yes you are right."  

He walks beside her towards the Wizard's academy, letting her guide him trough the city. He doesn't take much note of the surrounding architecture, though he notes absentmindedly that much of it was rather charming in an exotic way. 

_She worships beauty, but there must be a part of her that feels shame over her own physical perfection and the reaction it arouses in others. My words, though I did not consciously intend it, only aggravated a pre-existent problem. Her faith cannot be absolute, or indeed very strong at all, or she wouldn't experience that dichotomy in her self-image and thus also in her view of beauty._  

The thought feels slightly distasteful, and the realisation that he's still constantly searching for ways to manipulate her fills him with a simultaneous sense of unease and professional pride.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia is lost in thought as they travel through the city and though her eyes are still slightly downcast her keen vision can’t help but pick up the familiar faces of those that only function in life it seem is to track her footsteps and movements through the city. 

She had caught the look on Sandorel faces after his complement had gone astray and the look had tore her up even more, _I need to apologize to him as he had no idea of the disgusting and vile actions that people have done out of lust for me._

On their way through the many blocks they have to travel in Waterdeep Brystasia tries many times to form the first word needed to explain her world but they never form.  She simply sighs realizing that their worlds are probably too different to ever work, _Which is probably why I’m so attracted to him._

She turns to look at him and gives him a small smile of reassurance that everything is fine between then, “We are almost there.  I’ve had some experience with this school but most of my connections travel almost as nearly as much as me so this could be very hit or miss.”

She stops in front of double door and Sandorel realizing that the nearly the last block had been one building, “Here it is the Waterdeep School of the Arcana.” 

She waits for a few seconds waiting to see if Sandorel will get the door like a proper gentleman.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 28, 2004)

Sandorel plays the part perfectly as he opens the door with a slight flourish, subtly letting her recognize the action as humorously respectful rather than as a sign of subservience. He follows her inside and the door slides closed behind him. 
He glances around the entrance-chamber, and takes note of the magical auras precent. Experience had thought him to always prepare for the worst.

ooc: Btw, he cast Magic Vestment x2 and Persistent Death Ward before the auction this morning. I guess I should have mentioned that sooner, but it slipped my mind.

His AC is 33, and he's immune to death-effects.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia grins playfully as she curtsy recognizing the gentleman act that Sandorel preformed, _He really can be the perfect gentleman when he wants to be I hope it will be more often from here on out._

As she walks into the vastness of the camber she absently twirls one of her blonde lockets around a delicate finger, “I’ve been here before of course but to be honest it’s been some time ago.”

She looks around for a sign showing where to go but realizes it’s probably not written in any langue she knows as to make the students learn their studies and also to keep those that don’t study the arcane out.  She doesn’t let the lack of directions bother her and she scans looking for someone who might be in a position to help them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She looks around for a sign showing where to go but realizes it’s probably not written in any langue she knows as to make the students learn their studies and also to keep those that don’t study the arcane out.  She doesn’t let the lack of directions bother her and she scans looking for someone who might be in a position to help them.




Brystasia sees a wizened gnome perched on a tall stool behind a desk; his disapproving glare, standard for librarians across the multiverse, transforms into flustered excitement upon seeing her.  "L-lady Purelove!  It is a pleas- I mean, an honor!  How may I help you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a pleasant smiles as her delicate fingers let go of her hair and she walks slowly over to the gnome, “The honor is all mine sire and you could be a great help to me also.”  

She pauses slightly letting her words sink in, “I’m sure you heard of the auction of items we held in Sune’s honor this morning.  Well not all of the items were just masterworks of art  Some of them are magical in nature”  Her turquoise blue eyes flare and she smiles mysteriously, “But their exact nature is beyond us and we are hoping that you can help us with cataloging them.”

She gentle lays the items she had been carrying and makes room for Sandorel to place the others on the desk.

She looks back up into the gnome’s eyes giving an enchanting smiles in the process, “Can you help me in this affair?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia gives a pleasant smiles as her delicate fingers let go of her hair and she walks slowly over to the gnome, “The honor is all mine sire and you could be a great help to me also.”
> 
> She pauses slightly letting her words sink in, “I’m sure you heard of the auction of items we held in Sune’s honor this morning.  Well not all of the items were just masterworks of art  Some of them are magical in nature”  Her turquoise blue eyes flare and she smiles mysteriously, “But their exact nature is beyond us and we are hoping that you can help us with cataloging them.”
> 
> ...




"I-I would be hono-, more than happy to help you.  Well, not me myself, but I can get, find someone to do it, to identify them, for you, yes.  One moment, minute.  Ex-, pardon me."  He hops off the stool, scurrying off swiftly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia nods respectfully at the gnome as he turns to leave, “Thank you, and my Sune bless your way.”

She turns to Sandorel obviously pleased at how well it has gone so far,“They seem rather helpful don’t they?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

After their wait seems to drag on for some time and the silence starts to bother her Brystasia turns to Sandorel smiling pleasantly at him while she leans up against the desk her arms spread to either side and resting on the desk holding up her lithe body, “I have a few errands I need to take care of after we finish with the identification and categorization of the Seer’s objects.  I’m uncertain how long it will take but I imagine that it will take some consider amount of time so I don’t expect you to accompany me to them.  We can meet up later or if you want to you can come with me but I really suspect you’ll find yourself bored but the choice is yours.”


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 1, 2004)

A gnome walks into the room.  His appearance is average, but not the normal sort of average where there are slight features that tend to stand out and merge together, but an extraordinary average that makes the him appear as the prototypical every-gnome.  When you picture an average gnome in your mind, you picture the gnome that has just stepped into the room.  His thinning brown hair is somewhat unkempt, his spindly body covered in a slightly rumpled gray robe.

As he steps in, he has a rag in his hands and is cleaning a pair of spectacles.  He pauses holding them up to the light for inspection as he say in a slightly nasal voice, “I understand there are some items that you need to identify, of the magical persuasion.”

“You show great wisdom coming to me.  You will find none better here or anywhere else for the delvings into the deeper mysteries than me, Meekel Brokenwheel.”  Seemingly satisfied with the cleanliness of he glasses, he puts them in and looks at his clients for the first time.  “I…” he gapes at Brystania.

He shakes his head once, as if to clear it, “I believe I know you, or know of you.” He ponders a moment holding up his hand before anyone can interject with introductions, “No, no I will get it, it may take a few moment for the old head engine to kick in.”

“Any way you were here about objects arcane.  I am willing to tell you what I know of said objects but there will be a price of two parts.  First part of the price is that would will allow me to add the items and a rough sketch to my books, for publication at a later date when I finally decide to settle down.  The second part is… Brystania Purelove! of the temple of Sune.” He interrupts himself, “Yes, of course, I should have had it immediately, you had an auction recently, something about gallivanting around the planes with…with a new paramour, some gigantic barbarian, with a large purse.”

He seems pleased with himself for finally coming up with his answer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at the wondering spoken thoughts of the gnome having long ago came to the conclusion that the smarter a person is the more they tend to organize their thoughts by speaking them.  His thoughts also reassured her that he indeed was the right person to seek out.

Brystasia smiles nodding her head respectfully when he places her but doesn’t interrupt his train of thought in till he is finished speaking.  Grinning with t he mention of the auction she finally speaks, “Actually the auction was today and indeed it’s been a glories day in Sune’s name but we didn’t auction of everything.”  She lowers her eyes to the objects on the desk, “These belong to an evil man that called himself the “Seer” but he has no more need of them.” Her face clouds for a second in reflect but she shakes it of with a charming smile, “You spoke of cost.  How much will it cost to have them identified?”


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 1, 2004)

“Hmm?  Oh yes of course, the second part.  I would like you and your friends to relay the story of how you came upon these items of power.  You see I am cataloger of stories, both great and small.  You would be surprised how much information comes through the hands of adventurers… Or perhaps you wouldn’t be.”  He smiles, “I try and record and save what information I can, some of it is completely irreplaceable as adventuring tends to leave destruction in its wake.” 

“It is unfortunate that many adventurers don’t full appreciate the history and knowledge they are trudging through to get to the monsters they are typically coming to gut.  Why just the other day, I was talking to a pleasant elf girl who told me of a cave she and her companions had come across while fleeing from something or another.  The cave had to have dated back before human occupation of those lands.  Unfortunately she did not have time to study the drawing on the walls as they seemed to be fighting for their lives against the former inhabitants, undead now of course.  The cave collapsed after they left, it seems one can not have a decent adventure without the destruction of some piece of vital history.” He stops suddenly, realizing that he is rambling.  

“But I suppose that is my burden to bear, you have arcana that needs to be identified.  Since I was not expecting to identify much in the way of magic, I will look them over and tell you what I can figure out from a cursory inspection.  If you wish a deeper inspection into creators and history, well I will be happy to accommodate you, but I am unprepared for such a thing today.  If you find my terms acceptable, you can relate the story and I will be better prepared to tell you the history of your items on the morrow.”

(OOC:  Meekel will examine the items, using the loremaster ability to identify them, assuming that doesn’t get all of the abilities he will use the Analyze Dweomer ability to figure out the rest.  Has he heard of anyone named ‘The Seer’?  KSlanes +28 and the Lore ability of +25)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia enjoys listening the ramblings of the older gnome, “No it’s not your burden to bare alone as I too seek to protect objects of beauty, I know that probably sounds quite different than protecting history but if you at it from a strangers perspective I imagine they would think we have a lot in common.”  She pauses to let him reflect upon her words and smile, “Are you sure their isn’t more we could do for you as a simple story hardly sounds like equal trade.  Anyhow, any knowledge you can share to us about these objects would be wonderful.”

She goes on to tell the story, hopefully after she is offered a chair, trying not to forget anything or to leave out any of the details hoping that the wise gnome can help answer some of the unknowns.  She pauses often enough to answer questions to the best of her ability. 









*OOC:*


I’m not going to recap what has already happen.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 2, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> (OOC:  Meekel will examine the items, using the loremaster ability to identify them, assuming that doesn’t get all of the abilities he will use the Analyze Dweomer ability to figure out the rest.  Has he heard of anyone named ‘The Seer’?  KSlanes +28 and the Lore ability of +25)





The manacles and key do not respond to Identify, and thus will not to Analyze Dweomer; Legend Lore will allow one to be identified.  The other items are as follows:

Bracers of Armor +8
Headband of Intellect +6
Staff of Frost, 50 charges
Pink Ioun Stone
Ring of Wizardry I
Ring of Protection +3
Gloves of Dexterity +4
Rod of Absorption (contains 5 9th level spells)
Wand of fireball, 10th level, 50 charges
Scrolls of: Fireball (10th level), Greater Teleport, Acid Fog, Incendiary Cloud, Shapechange, Wail of the Banshee, Bigby's Clenched Fist, Horrid Wilting, Maze, Summon IX

The Seer Garbed in Heaven's Tears is apparently a potent wizard once hailing from a little-known prime; however, he offended the wrong demon lord (you don't recall which), and thus retreated to Sigil, a bastion against divine wrath.

EDIT: added in charge numbers, wand


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 2, 2004)

Meekel asks for Brystania to follow him into the back where there is a cramped work space, he clears a table and asks for the items to be placed upon it.  He picks up and looks over each of the pieces, carefully considering each of them.  He pulls a book from a bag and begins to sketch each item.

 "The bracers hold protection of the highest order from physical blows, sturdy and functional, but nothing more.  The headband also possesses magic of the highest degree, but not for protection, but for the enhancement of the wearer mental facilities."

"The staff is what is commonly called a staff of frost, it possesses the ability to channel various ice magics, it has X charges left."

He picks up the ring, "This is a ring of wizardry, a wondrous device, even if this one is the least of it's kind.  The other ring is a ring of protection of middling power."

"The gloves enhance their wearers agility again of about middling power.  This little bauble is an ioun stone which enhances it's users durability."

"The scroll contains the following spells: Greater Teleport, Acid Fog, Incendiary Cloud, Shapechange, Wail of the Banshee, Bigby's Clenched Fist, Horrid Wilting, Maze, and Summon IX."

"The rod is a rod of absorbtion, it contains 5 9th level spells."

"The manacles and the keys are the most interesting, their magics are not immediately clear to me.  I will need to look at them again tomorrow, when I am better prepared."

"I should also warn you that you may have incurred the wrath of a demon lord, the man commonly called "The Seer Garbed in Heaven's Tears" was hiding in Sigil from a lord of the Abyss, he may or may not be inclined to punish those who denied him his vengence, their lot is hard to predict."

"Finally how much of his sanctum did you search?  Did you happen to come across his spell book.  It would be very valuable to the right mage.  I myself may be interested in it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia fallows without question giving a wink to Sandorel as she leaves with the little gnome.  When they get to the small cramped room she places a hand on Meekel shoulder as she leans over his him to see what he’s pointing at.  Her voice is inquisitive and carries her usually delight as she ask questions and answers questions. 

She frowns at the question of the spell book, “I’m really unsure my sire if there was a spell book was found but I know we went through the chamber very slowly and brought most of it back for the auction.  I know Sandorel was looking through some paperwork maybe he can answer your questions better.”

She turns to leave the small place but turns back, “I promise to bring the key and manacles back tomorrow.  I unfortunately have a few commissions to take care of and I’m expected so I really shouldn’t keep them waiting.”

She gives a grateful smile as she leans down to kiss Meekel’s forehead, “Just incase the story wasn’t enough of a payment.  We can talk about the monetary costs of this tomorrow, okay?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 2, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> “Yes, of course, I should have had it immediately, you had an auction recently, something about gallivanting around the planes with…with a new paramour, some gigantic barbarian, with a large purse.”
> 
> He seems pleased with himself for finally coming up with his answer.




Sandorel smiles briefly at the suggestion that he was Brytasia's paramour. The thought was appealing, off course, but wildly exagerated. The speed of the rumours about a person, and the distortion of those rumours were a good measure of the person's importance in the community. The lady Brystasia apparently had considerable power in this city, wether or not she chose to wield it.

A hint of a smile still on his face he greets the Wizard, "I am Sandorel Ilazar, wielder of the powers of faith in opposition to the gods. I am pleased to meet you."


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She frowns at the question of the spell book, “I’m really unsure my sire if there was a spell book was found but I know we went through the chamber very slowly and brought most of it back for the auction.  I know Sandorel was looking through some paperwork maybe he can answer your questions better.”



He nods, "Yes. I found a spell book. It contained mostly common, though powerful, spells, and there were a handful that I did not recognize that he probably researched for himself. Perhaps we can make the trade tomorrow, when we have more time to study it thoroughly. There are two more items that we will need you to identify, a sword an an armour of apparently significant power and value."  

He gathers the identified items and packs them into his haversack then he nods again to the gnome. "We shall see you again tomorrow."


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She speaks quickly to Sandorel about Meekel’s question about the chamber and asks him to take the magical items back and or to look upon selling them, “Please Sandorel it means a lot to me and I’m late for those other engagements.”




"Certainly, I will accompany you to your engagements. I'm sure they will provide some interesting insights into this city, and yourself." He offers his arm to her once again as they turn to walk out of the academy.

"We shouldn't sell our newly identified items before giving the others in our party a chance to claim their share, and we cannot make a fair division of our aquisitions before we know the properties and value of it all. I have plently of free time until tmorrow."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She gives a grateful smile as she leans down to kiss Meekel’s forehead, “Just incase the story wasn’t enough of a payment.  We can talk about the monetary costs of this tomorrow, okay?




“Ah…hmph, well yes, thank you”  Meekel looks embarrassed. 


“If you are interested in selling your objects, I can make inquiries to those who typically purchase such things.  You will, of course, have to negotiate price on your own, but I may be able to point you in the right direction for a profitable deal.”  Meekel offers before his clients leave.

After they leave Meekel sits at his desk, contemplating the tale told by Brystania,  “A rogue angel, interesting.”    He says to himself,  “I wonder if Horus is going to take exception to their interfering with his justice.” 

He pulls another book out of his bag and begins to scribe the story he was told.  He adds illustrations of Brystania and a smaller one of Sandorel, thinking out loud as he writes,  “The Seer more than likely had a clone ready somewhere, with luck though, he will not know what happened.  Of course one does not do something this dangerous without back up, I imagine that he had prepared a fail safe and made a clone just before he summoned them.” 

His clever hands quickly finish scribing the their story, returning the book to the bag, he reaches in and pulls out a sack of coins, spilling them out onto the table.  A quick counting informs him of what he already knew, though his four hundred some odd gold coins may be a considerable fortune on his father’s farm, it was insufficient funds for his needs.

Sighing, Meekel realized it was time for him to hang up the soft shoes of the scholar and once again put on the hard boots of adventuring.  “Perhaps this latest crew is looking for additional assistance, seeing as they need assistance identifying their acquisitions and if the spellbook truly has perhaps they will allow me to copy them in return for a future share of any bounty.” 

(ooc:  Does Meekel know anything about Abd-Ratep (KSlanes +28, Lore +25)?  Assuming they take him up on his offer of looking for buyers he will attempt to locate some (Gather Information+27 to try and locate anyone looking to buy))


----------



## Endur (Mar 2, 2004)

ooc: Did Brystasia and Sandorel also bring the gothic armor to the gnome, or was the armor handled differently by the Temple of Sune?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Did Brystasia and Sandorel also bring the gothic armor to the gnome, or was the armor handled differently by the Temple of Sune?




ooc: Everything but the sword.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 2, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> (ooc:  Does Meekel know anything about Abd-Ratep (KSlanes +28, Lore +25)?  Assuming they take him up on his offer of looking for buyers he will attempt to locate some (Gather Information+27 to try and locate anyone looking to buy))




As you recall, Abd-Ratep was the highest lieutenant of Horus-Re, but went entirely insane and slaughtered a city which had become a hotbed of Set worship, burning it to the ground and sowing the ground with salt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia grins at his embarrassment before turning serious, “I think you for the offer to help us but as Sandorel said we can not agree to sale them without first talking to are companions but I imagine that some of the items will need to be sold.”  She quickly helps Sandorel in gathers up the items, “Meekel, I honestly can not think you enough for your help and hospitality.” She pauses long enough to flash an sincere smile before finishing her thought, “ but I must say think you one more time.”

With that she turns to Sandorel with an infectious smile, “I do appreciate your company today and I’m very pleased that your going to brave the Waterdeep Market with me.”

As they leave the school of magic the streets of Waterdeep have filled the day is no longer young and most of the residents of Waterdeep are heading home but Brystasia takes the crowd in stride and their process through the streets to their destination is fairly reasonable for Brystasia as a number of people commoner and rich alike approach Brystasia hoping to receive Sune’s blessing, which often included a kiss on the cheek or forehead depending upon the size of the recipient, or hoping to exchange words quickly with the famously gorgeous Brystasia.  She gives each, from commoner to noble, their moment in the sun and tries her best to make each one feel as special as possible.  The crowd though nearly all friendly includes the lewd and crude ones that suggest various activities that they would like to do to her but Brystasia takes it all in stride, never surprised and never showing anything other than a radiant smile as she explains to them the need for the emotion of love for without it those acts mean nothing.  

The people in the crowd always seem to change but the crowd never seems to change but finally it dies out as they reach the richer section of the market where their destination is.  As they near it Brystasia apologizes to Sandorel, “I’m sorry for all that.  Its something I’ve grown accustomed too but I imagine it must be disconcerting to you in some ways.”

She pauses as she points to a building that looks really no different than all the others in the area with the exception of the massive amount of smoke that pored from it chimney.  Brystasia explained to Sandorel, “This is Master Akin Tundraleaf’s workshop.”   She pauses as huge smiles forms on her face, “He’s a absolute master artist when it comes to crafting all forums of weapons and he has agreed to create a commission for me.”

Their trip now finished Brystasia opens the door in her own excitement and anxiously looks around before calling out, “Master Tundraleaf are you still here?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She pauses as she points to a building that looks really no different than all the others in the area with the exception of the massive amount of smoke that pored from it chimney.  Brystasia explained to Sandorel, “This is Master Akin Tundraleaf’s workshop.”   She pauses as huge smiles forms on her face, “He’s a absolute master artist when it comes to crafting all forums of weapons and he has agreed to create a commission for me.”
> 
> Their trip now finished Brystasia opens the door in her own excitement and anxiously looks around before calling out, “Master Tundraleaf are you still here?”




A tenor voice wafts out from the forge, where the faint sounds of metal being ground can be heard.  "Lady Purelove?  I'll be with you in a minute."  Some fifteen minutes later, an elven man strides out.  His long blond hair is tied back severely, and his elegant tunic and breeches are mostly covered by a thick leather smock.  He greets Brystasia with a kiss on each cheek, then treats Sandorel likewise.  "Come in, come in.  Tell me what you desire, and it shall be yours."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles fondly at the shorter elf, “Master Tundraleaf, I'm relieved that Hestia did indeed drop of my note off so you would expect me, I had no idea we would be running this late and I apologize for it.”  She pauses with another smiles as she pulls out a tightly rolled piece of parchment from within a fold in her dress.  The fold it seems is a cleverly hidden pocket but one suited for only small objects as anything bigger would detract from the artistic nature of the dress.

As she hands over the parchment and starts to talk about her desires for the commission her turquoise eyes take upon a distant zealous look almost like she sees something inspiring in the distance, “I’m sure you remember in passing about my desire to commission a blade blessed by Sune and also for my knighthood?  Well, Sune’s has blessed me for as with my recent donation of the cache of objects from the auction the church has allot me the sum to have the blade made.  My design is on the parchment but I will admit it’s far more artistic than functional and that’s why I’m here, Master Tundraleaf, I know only you can keep my artistic expression and turn it into a weapon with Sune’s blessing." She blushes slightly at she realize she had become distant, “As for what type of blade I’ll leave that to Master Tundraleaf, but that long bladed elven rapier that you carry has always caught my eye.”  She gives a hopeful smile slightly wondering if he will show her the blade one more time,  “Anyhow I can’t imagine how busy you are and I know it will take a great deal of time but if it’s possible to put a rush on it you will have my undying gratitude.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia smiles fondly at the shorter elf, “Master Tundraleaf, I'm relieved that Hestia did indeed drop of my note off so you would expect me, I had no idea we would be running this late and I apologize for it.”  She pauses with another smiles as she pulls out a tightly rolled piece of parchment from within a fold in her dress.  The fold it seems is a cleverly hidden pocket but one suited for only small objects as anything bigger would detract from the artistic nature of the dress.
> 
> As she hands over the parchment and starts to talk about her desires for the commission her turquoise eyes take upon a distant zealous look almost like she sees something inspiring in the distance, “I’m sure you remember in passing about my desire to commission a blade blessed by Sune and also for my knighthood?  Well, Sune’s has blessed me for as with my recent donation of the cache of objects from the auction the church has allot me the sum to have the blade made.  My design is on the parchment but I will admit it’s far more artistic than functional and that’s why I’m here, Master Tundraleaf, I know only you can keep my artistic expression and turn it into a weapon with Sune’s blessing." She blushes slightly at she realize she had become distant, “As for what type of blade I’ll leave that to Master Tundraleaf, but that long bladed elven rapier that you carry has always caught my eye.”  She gives a hopeful smile slightly wondering if he will show her the blade one more time,  “Anyhow I can’t imagine how busy you are and I know it will take a great deal of time but if it’s possible to put a rush on it you will have my undying gratitude.”




"I know a trick or two to hurry things, but they're costly.  Not just money, either.  How soon do you want it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles, “Well honestly I would like it for my knighting ceremony but I’m not sure how realistic that is…” she pauses as she stops to consider her words, “The ceremony’s date is still unscheduled at this time as the high priest and high priestess believe they need extra time to plan as they feel like it my be high anticipated by the people of Waterdeep and the surrounding area.   So we can always work around your schedule Master Tundraleaf, besides I wouldn’t feel right spending Sune’s money, or putting you through undue stress, just to have a simple weapon made.”

Brystasia smiles at the elven man, “Is their anything else that you acquire of my Mater Tundraleaf?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 3, 2004)

The Cimmerian returns to the Temple of Gond to see the Master Smith that had asked for time to study the sword.


"You asked for a day.  What have you found out so far?

"Have you found out who forged and named this blade?  Who wielded it in the past?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian returns to the Temple of Gond to see the Master Smith that had asked for time to study the sword.
> 
> 
> "You asked for a day.  What have you found out so far?
> ...




"The sword is called Kepesk'Athear, or Heavenly Storm.  It was made by the Peacock Angel for one of his companions, a warrior by the name of Amerrockh.  It was lost when he fell in battle against the demon lord Grazz't, and has mouldered in his treasury until the Seer stole it.  As you may have observed, it has a mind of its own, and is capable of wielding itself; this makes it a potent weapon, but a dangerous one if you betray its trust."

The priest clears his throat nervously.  "The fee, I believe, was mentioned?  It totals 2,000 gold pieces."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The people in the crowd always seem to change but the crowd never seems to change but finally it dies out as they reach the richer section of the market where their destination is.  As they near it Brystasia apologizes to Sandorel, “I’m sorry for all that.  Its something I’ve grown accustomed too but I imagine it must be disconcerting to you in some ways.”




He answers musingly, "There's no need to apologize, on the contrary. They are an interesting example of divine transposition. To most of these people Sune is a distant abstract. They seem to not worship her, but you, despite your best efforts... Or because of them."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks at him with a natural expression, “I’m not sure how to take that Sandorel, from anyone else I would simply assume that it was a well meaning, but well uniformed, compliment.  You on the other hand, though still uninformed, are always looking at a way to smear a deity so I’ll take it as a compliment but also with a grain of salt.  As for my beauty, yes my heritage makes me stand out among mortals in general and in the Sunite Church but Sune is not mortal nor am I as beautiful as her.  I’m just a simple servant and really no different than any of Sune’s other servants.  You seem to think my goddess is vain so do you really think she would allow me to exist if the mortals worshiped me over her?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2004)

The Cimmerian grumbles good naturedly about the fee.  

"Mouldered?  And yet it is still potent?

"This Peacock must be an capable smith.  

"What can you tell me of this Amerrockh?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian grumbles good naturedly about the fee.
> 
> "Mouldered?  And yet it is still potent?
> 
> ...




"We know nothing but the name.  We can divine more, but the priests of Oghma are better suited for such a task."


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2004)

The Cimmerian thanks the Master Smith and pays him the agreed amount and a 10% bonus.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia looks at him with a natural expression, “I’m not sure how to take that Sandorel, from anyone else I would simply assume that it was a well meaning, but well uniformed, compliment.  You on the other hand, though still uninformed, are always looking at a way to smear a deity so I’ll take it as a compliment but also with a grain of salt.  As for my beauty, yes my heritage makes me stand out among mortals in general and in the Sunite Church but Sune is not mortal nor am I as beautiful as her.  I’m just a simple servant and really no different than any of Sune’s other servants.  You seem to think my goddess is vain so do you really think she would allow me to exist if the mortals worshiped me over her?”




Sandorel looks back at her and shakes his head slightly.
"But how many of these people have seen the true face of Sune? How many of them would survive the experience with their life and their sanity intact? Beauty can kill, as you are certainly aware of. 
Since they have never seen Sune they have never seen anything nearly as beautiful as you, and when they pray to her it is your face they are envisioning. Their lips speak her name, but it is you their souls reach out to. Not in every case but, I imagine, in many.
Perhaps it is only your own dedication to the godess that allows her to gather the power of their faith trough your vessel. Or perhaps it is the overgod AO's portfolio system that gives her the benefit of all the worship of beauty in this sphere. 
Faith is exploited differently in every world. I have not been here long, nor have I studied this world extensively. I am speculating, true. And I may be uninformed. But your oppinion is just as biased as mine, if not more so."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia eyes narrow in frustration and anger as her mind produces many thoughts and feeling but one stands out the most, _So much for Sandorel the gentlemen._ 

Brystasia sighs audibly as she contains the many words of anger that seek to escape her full lips, “Sandorel it has nothing to do with what people have seen it’s about belief and faith.  The gods and goddess do exist as there is too much besides are eyes that show us signs.  Even you, my dear, have faith.  You have faith that mortal being need nothing from deities and that the deities need everything from them.  What brings you to this conclusion?  Theories, lectures, and your own higher than though attitude but I honestly doubt you’ve seen it so how can you accuse people of faerun and me to be fools?”

She pauses as a sad look forms on her face, “Sandorel, I do not want to fight with you…  As you said you might be uninformed and I cannot claim to be above biased either so can we just put a stop to the hostilities?”

Showing obvious signs for anger and frustration Brystasia looks deep into his eyes, “Sandorel, in all honesty, what do you see when you look upon me?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She pauses as a sad look forms on her face, “Sandorel, I do not want to fight with you…  As you said you might be uninformed and I cannot claim to be above biased either so can we just put a stop to the hostilities?”




He looks back at her, a small smile forming on his lips.
"Hostilities, my dear? Is that really how you perceive this? I actually enjoy our little arguments, but if you have tired of it I'll gladly bury the hatchet for the time being."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Showing obvious signs for anger and frustration Brystasia looks deep into his eyes, “Sandorel, in all honesty, what do you see when you look upon me?”



He stands silent for a short time, simply gazing into her eyes. His voice is sincere and serious. "I see beauty, in the shadow of self-denial and shame. Pride, in the leash of humility. I see infinite potential, bowing down to a being that will forever remain limited. I see an enigma that I have a lot more to learn about, but who will never be fully revealed.
You fascinate me, Brystasia, and I enjoy your company."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 6, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia frowns as she replies, “Yes Sandorel I find these talks hostile, I’m not one to go around frowning but that’s all I seem to do now, and at feel like your being hostile though never directly at me but you are opening hostile towards my faith but I’ve never attacked yours.  I will admit that your lack of worship isn’t for me but I can understand why you feel the way you do.  I’ve never attacked your beliefs because of this and maybe that’s why you find enjoyment in these debates and I don’t.”

She listens quietly to Sandorel’s words but finally speaks with a small grin showing no anger at his words, “I never realized I was so complex…  I’m not sure how you came to some of those conclusions and maybe you can enlighten me later but I feel no shame nor self-denial in who I am or what I have done.”  She stops speaking truly unsure how to respond, “I’m really no more of an enigma than any other women but the answers you seek maybe with your grasp if you can remember one thing, our faiths can define ourselves but simply cannot define us.”


----------



## Endur (Mar 7, 2004)

After giving the gryphon chick to Brystasia and armed with the knowledge regarding the history of his new sword, the Cimmerian decides to test the claims made by the priest of the god of smiths.  After all, its not every day you find a sword made of the stuff of the heavens.  

The Cimmerian goes looking for adventure in Waterdeep.

He walks boldly down dark alleyways.

He walks into taverns a plenty, looking for action.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After giving the gryphon chick to Brystasia and armed with the knowledge regarding the history of his new sword, the Cimmerian decides to test the claims made by the priest of the god of smiths.  After all, its not every day you find a sword made of the stuff of the heavens.
> 
> The Cimmerian goes looking for adventure in Waterdeep.
> 
> ...




The Cimmerian is disappointed.  He sees that, while the citizens of Waterdeep have seen many adventurers come and go, they can tell he is a cut above most, and not to be trifled with.  He does, however, learn that, should he truly wish to test his new weapon, the maze of Undermountain offers threats aplenty which will not be so respectful of his capabilities.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 7, 2004)

Tundraleaf is scanning Brystasia's sketches with half an eye, but most of his attention appears to focus on the debate between her and Sandorel.  He appears to be at once appalled by Sandorel's beliefs, and astonished that anyone would so plainly disagree with such a lovely and famous woman.


----------



## Endur (Mar 7, 2004)

The Cimmerian contemplates an expedition into the so-called Undermountain and considers the sort of mining gear he might need in the underworld.  Lanterns and picks and ropes will be necessary, he thinks to himself.

There must be a shorter route to action.  The Cimmerian heads off towards the local mercenary guilds, to see if anyone wants to engage in swordplay.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian contemplates an expedition into the so-called Undermountain and considers the sort of mining gear he might need in the underworld.  Lanterns and picks and ropes will be necessary, he thinks to himself.
> 
> There must be a shorter route to action.  The Cimmerian heads off towards the local mercenary guilds, to see if anyone wants to engage in swordplay.




He is able to find practice there, but not much; his skill is too great to be challenged by any there, and he senses nothing but boredom from Kepesk'Athear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia catches Tundraleaf’s eyes as she looks away from Sandorel in disgust.  She puts her hand up to Sandorel the meaning crystal clear, “Don’t speak.”  With a sincere look of humiliation and apology she speaks, “Master Tundraleaf, I’m sorry you shouldn’t have to deal with this.  I doubt my friend will apologize for his actions so please take my most humble of apologize to include him.”

She looks to the door obviously wanting to leave the embarrassment of the situation as quickly as possible before turning her sadden eyes back to the elf, “Is there anything you need from me before I leave Mater Tundraleaf?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia catches Tundraleaf’s eyes as she looks away from Sandorel in disgust.  She puts her hand up to Sandorel the meaning crystal clear, “Don’t speak.”  With a sincere look of humiliation and apology she speaks, “Master Tundraleaf, I’m sorry you shouldn’t have to deal with this.  I doubt my friend will apologize for his actions so please take my most humble of apologize to include him.”
> 
> She looks to the door obviously wanting to leave the embarrassment of the situation as quickly as possible before turning her sadden eyes back to the elf, “Is there anything you need from me before I leave Mater Tundraleaf?”




"When do you need it by?  It will take at least a week to get the ore, but if the money is right, I can have it for you in eight days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia voice carries a shock tenor to it as she response, “8 days?”  She stairs off into space with a dazed look on her elegant face, “I must admit that is very impressive but I cannot in good conscious spend Sune’s and her church’s money like that.  Please do everything you can to make it quicker than normal but there is little, I imagine, that I can offer you besides my gratitude."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 7, 2004)

Sandorel's eyes narrow in poorly disguised anger when Brystasia interrupts his reply, then he simply shrugs and looks at the shopkeeper indifferently, waiting for Brystasia to cool off and conclude her business. His inner turmoil is completely hidden under an air of calm, both because of him respecting her wishes and because he is uncertain of how to show his feelings.

ooc: I'm writing Brystasia's actions by Brother Shatterstone's request, to speed up the story a bit.

Brystasia thanks Tundraleaf, bids him farewell with her accustomed grace and walks out of the shop in a hurry, her movements clearly showing her agitation. Sandorel gazes at her in admiration as she passes him on the way out and, after sharing a look with Tundraleaf, walks out after her. When they are out on the street again he speeds up his steps and catches up to her. 
"Brystasia..." ,he says in a voice that might be apologetic, or simply intended to be calming. She turns around to face him, beautiful in her fury, and slaps his face hard. 
Sandorel, warrior of faith in a hundred battles on a dozen worlds, who has killed more foes than he would care to count and has been mortally wounded more times than any man should have been able to survive, is taken aback. For the briefest moment he looks at her in astonishment, quickly followed by a (civilized) look of murderous rage, which in turn fades into cold anger and disappointment. While the red imprint of her hand begins to appear on his cheek he turns his back on her and walks away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia her eyes teared from the frustration and rage screams at Sandorel.  Her voice cracks from the unfamiliar harshness,  “How dare you embarrass me like that!  Master Tundraleaf is highly known and respected fellow Sunite!  Sandorel, I’ve never been so humiliated and mortified…”   Her words fade as Sandorel turns his back to her, “Don’t you walk away from me!”  She fallows on his heels her wraith giving no reprieve. “Sandorel!  I mean it!?

She stops not wanting to be drawn into some childish game and decides to try a different approach.  Her normal voice choked by the anger finally returns as she speaks, “Do you now how bad you made me look today?  I could have had Hestia help me today but I wanted to learn more about you and you repay me like this, why?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 7, 2004)

He turns around to face her once again, trying but failing to keep his temper under control. His voice is low, compared to hers, but the emotion in it is unmistakable.
"Do you have any idea of what you have done to me? Do you think I wanted to fall in love with you? I have fought it from the moment we met, but it has grown too powerful for me. I have no Higher Being to fall back on, I have no holy vows and no superiors to keep me disciplined. I have none of the crutches of organised religion. All I have to sustain myself is my own will, and I am no longer its one master. I... I can not."  
His voice softens as he speaks, and sadness replaces anger. Then he tares his eyes away from her face, incants a magical phrase, and is gone. 

ooc: _Teleport_ 

He reappears outside the magic academy, walks into the building as outwardly composed as ever and requests directions from the clerk to the local magical research library, if the city has such an institution and it is open to paying members of the public. 

--
ooc: Don't worry, I'm not running away with your loot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks on stunned having expected another lecture and not a confessional.  As she listens to his words a bombardment of imagines of flailed relationships cascades through her mind.  As Sandorel’s words end the imagines continue nearly cause Brystasia to miss Sandorel’s teleportation as weakly and soft spoken, “No…” escapes her lips but part of her mind realizes a break from each other is probably best, _No Sandorel, I know exactly what I’ve done to you and you’re the one that doesn’t realize what I’ve done to you._

Upset beyond belief at what she considers to be thoughtless actions on her part Brystasia slowly makes it through the streets of Waterdeep.  She contemplates going to her chamber to burry her face in her pillow but something in Sandorel’s words make her reconsider this idea, _Their will be no crutch for me either._

She turns up one of the side streets wanting be alone with her thoughts hardly realizing that evening had arrived.  She continues to her last place of business realizing that it must have closed some time ago but hoping to find someone to take her plans or to leave a message with.

The destination is a few blocks but is still in the artist section of Waterdeep and is very close in appearance to Master Tundraleaf shop do to this.  Brystasia knocks on the door but decides to try the handle anyways.  

Finding it open Brystasia walks in offering a soft greeting, “Hello, is anyone still here?”

Someone is indeed there but the young boy is obviously not the master craftsman that Brystasia is looking for, “Young man, Is your master here?”  

The young man, to young to be experienced but to old to resist the allures of woman, simply shakes his head back and forth his tongue obviously tied in the presences of Brystasia’s beauty.

Brystasia gives a friendly smile as she ignores the fact that the kid hadn’t looked at anything above her cleavage.  She pulls out another tightly rolled scroll as she answers back, “This is most important can you please give this to your master?”

Brystasia visible sighs as she realizes that the kid didn’t hear her.  She taps his hand with the scroll finally making him snap out of his daze with a slight blush on his cheeks.  She gives an forgiving smile as she tries again, “This is most important my young suitor.  Would you please make sure your master gets this?  He can contact me through the Church of Sune if there is any issues with it.”

He nods his head enthusiastically and he stammers, “Yes ma’am.”

With a wink she leans down kissing him on the forehead, “Thank you my noble suitor.  He can ask for Hestia or of course he can ask for me.”

She turns and leaves feeling slightly better she decides to head for home, and the Church of Sune.









*OOC:*


Why would we be worried it’s not like you don’t have the habit for grand thefts with your characters.   Nice post by the way I never saw that response coming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 8, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

The trip though Waterdeep had, if anything, given Brystasia time to think but it had done little to restore her happiness nor had it giving her a solution to Sandorel.  She stopped and stares at the Temple of Sune it’s light shinning bright letting all that seeks Sune’s embrace will find it tonight.  The lights reminded her that as she found solace in her faith that Sandorel had nothing but himself, _I guess I have a crutch no matter how I try to avoid it_.  The thought did not bring comfort to Brystasia as she realize some of her attraction to him was based upon his confidence, _As irritating as it could be at times._

She pushed thoughts of Sandorel aside as she gives a small prayer to Sune, removing the dirt from her clothes and any evidence of her tears in the process.  Climbing the marble stairs after her the spell had run its course she realize that only Sandorel could address the issues that he suffering from.  As she reached the top of the stairs she shocking finds Hestia, wearing a shawl but still feeling the effect of the light cold breeze that was blowing in from the waterfront, waiting for her.

Brystasia looking concerned address her chambermaid before the young lady notices her, “Hestia, what’s wrong why are you standing out here?”

Hestia looks up with a wider than usual smile, “Lady Brystasia I take it your day was productive?”  As her usual custom she doesn’t wait for a real reply as she spoke excitedly, “I’m here to tell milady that you received many gifts today!”

Though Brystasia had long grown accustomed to such games from the rich she sighs impatiently but at the same time she finds herself relived nothing more was going on, “Hestia, well that is all well and good but I don’t feel like opening gifts tonight.  As usual if you would send my gratitude you may keep whatever it is.”

Hestia nods her head but a slight frown forms, “Milady thank you as always but your clothes challenge friend,” she passes as she tries to remember the name, “oh yeah!  Conan brought you a gift today and I must admit you should probably see it.  The high priest made bring it into the courtyard.”  She pauses letting Brystasia think upon her words before she changes subjects a look of concern paramount on her face, “Milady are you okay?”

Brystasia looks slightly distracted obviously curious at what could be in the courtyard but at the same time wondering if word of her fight with Sandorel had reached her yet.  She decides to play it safe kissing her lightly on the forehead with a small grin, “Hestia you worry to much about me.  Shall we go to the courtyard?”

Hestia smiles and with a small curtsy turns to guide Brystasia to the courtyard, “Yes, milady, lets go.”  As an after thought she continues, “You’ll simply never guess what it is!”

Brystasia raises an elegant eyebrow as she fallows but says nothing.  As they reach the courtyard Hestia slowly fade into the background disappearing like only a servant can do leaving Brystasia and Conan alone in the courtyard or so Brystasia thinks not realizing in till she is much closer that Conan has a young creature of some sort.

Smiling at his unique gift she steps close warping her delicate arms around his massive frame in an embrace.  Realizing that she the closeness she silently hopes to feel his massive arms around her lithe body as she looks into his eyes with her big turquoises blue eyes, “You didn’t need to get me anything Conan but thank you.”  She places her customary hand on his shoulder as she gracefully stands upon her toes kissing him tenderly on the lips.  

Still in his arms with a smile of pure gratitude Brystasia looks down at the chick trying to place it, “So what do my noble warrior find for me today?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 9, 2004)

The Cimmerian hands the leash to a winged lion to Brystasia.  

"Its a hybrid of lion and eagle.  The merchant called it a Griffon.  Its not quite old enough to carry a rider, but it can fly.  It will be strong enough to carry a rider in a year."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles in delight at Conan’s comments, “Me?  I’m not very good at riding a horse but at least it stays on the ground.”  She winks and laughs lightly, “Honestly think you very much this must be one of the must unique gifts I’ve ever gotten and it doesn’t surprise me in the least that it came from you.”  Smiling fondly she leans down wondering if her gift is safe to pet, “Does the griffon have a name?  Oh! Is it a he or a she?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 11, 2004)

The Cimmerian answers Brystasia's questions about the griffon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia thanks Conan one more time for the gift and kisses him on the check truly confused by his mixed signals and his actions, or lack of them, _Maybe he’s not interested._   She frowns uncertain she believes this as the gift would imply other wise.  She walks through the temple looking for someone who can help her with the griffin as she sighs and loses herself in thought again, _Then again with my past, and now Sandorel, it might be wisest thing he could ever do._

She hides the uncertainty and sadness from her face as she approaches a new member of the temple.   In fact that she’s so new that Brystasia doesn’t recall brunette’s name, “There is a griffin chick in the courtyard, would you see that it gets the proper care, have Hestia help you, and have her inform me when that happens.  My Sune bless your way.”

The Brunette’s brown eyes go wide as she was unsuspecting the responsibility of the task but she nods her head quickly excepting it, “Yes, Lady Brystasia and may Sune guide your way.”

Brystasia walks to her chamber happy to be there after the busy and emotionally exhausting day.  She wonders again where Sandorel is and how he is doing.  A frown crosses her face as she realizes there is nothing she can do, _To seek him out could be just as damaging as avoiding him.  I guess I’m left with pretending it never happened and if he wants to speak upon it he knows where I am._

Her frown turns into a grin her turquoise blue eyes light up with joy and an audible shriek of excitement escapes from her as she sees walks through the door and sees the feathered phoenix quilt perfectly spread across her bed.  She shakes her head in disbelief as she walks over to her bed and gives a brilliant smile as she runs her delicate hand over the soft phoenix down.

She nearly gives in to the urge to lay naked upon the quilt but with a quick look she realizes that she still has business to attend to as she looks upon the large sack on the floor out of the way but in plain enough sight.  She smiles as she opens it up and runs her hand though the many coins inside, _Sune what a great day!_

Getting comfortable she slips out of her dress and into a soft and silky plum colored night grown.  She sits on the edge of the bed as she opens up a drawer and pulls out a dust covered box of dark wood.  Her hand absently rubs the dust off as she opens the box.  Soft music fills the chamber as she absently looks at the simple bag that is the only contents wondering what to do.  _Hestia would know what to do._  She contemplates summoning her but decided against, _It will still come down being my decision._

Her decision made she pulls a black root from the brown bag and begins to look around for something to cut it with.  Finding nothing she frowns and proceeds to bite into the root.  Her faces prunes up into one of pure revulsion, she fights an urge to cough up the root and eventual shallows, _Oh Sune!  Why is that so nasty?_

Looking to take her mind off the day she grabs her harp hoping that the familiar comfort will help ease her troubled mind.  She realizes absently that Hestia had unpacked it from her equipment and placed it on one of the shelves where she usually kept it. _Hestia you’re to good to me.  I need to get her a proper thank you._ 

She settles back down on the bed using the sheer volume of pillows on her large bed to prop herself up.  She strums the harp a few times adjusts its pitch and then she hums along with the harp to warm and tune her voice.  It takes longer than normal to warm due to the yelling and arguing with Sandorel but finally its warm and she starts to play and sing a soft hunting melody about a love that was never realized yet was never meant to be that she heard in what seems like another lifetime from a roguish bard that claimed to have written it just for her.

She plays and sings absently as reflects upon the day and waits for her company to appear…


----------



## Velenne (Mar 11, 2004)

Antillis watches the strange human with a mixture of appreciation and disdain.  Appreciation that such a physically weak creature could obtain so much respect from her kin, and disdain in the race as a whole for allowing such.  Still, the human woman moved with a presence the Xill had seen in few commanders.  Those in their pack, even the Hunter, aquiesced to her wish as if it were their own thoughts.

Unsettling. 

Antillis appears a few feet in front of Brystasia.  There is at first a liquidy _form_ which takes shape into the nine-foot silouette of the Hunter.  The form becomes solid and takes on mass and thus weight- making a deep impression on the plush carpet in the room.  Even the stones seem to groan beneath its immense weight.  Movement behind its mask indicates that the Hunter is speaking, but its words are not heard until moments later when the armor translates,

*"Top o'the mornin' to ya miss!  Welcome an' well met!"*

Again, the inflection is there where it was not when the Xill's experience in human interaction had been next to nothing.  Having spent the last few days in Waterdeep, it seems to have picked up some of the local vernacular.  The Hunter's ability to adapt continues to impress.  Now, the translating device it seems to be equipped with can emote expressions at seemingly correct times-  even if the overall effect is utterly ridiculous coming from a giant of predatory perfection.  (Apparently the humor is lost on the Xill?)

It holds out its lower-left hand, palm up, and makes a beckoning motion,

*"Share?*" *pause...monotone translation* *"Gold?"*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia tries to stifle a giggle but fails at the hunter's greeting and she grins as she replies, “Top of the morning to you to sire.”  She realizes that the mammoth size of the creature in front of her no long bothers her but she lays the hard down as she stands upon her knees wondering if she can honestly teach him the language that he is mimicking.  Smiling she speaks slowing stressing the pronunciation, “Its not morning.  It’s evening.  Evening.”

She shakes her head with a pleasant smile as his reply is not the evening she was expecting but the request for the gold.  Her voice carries a great deal of pride as she replies, “Not just gold my friend, but platinum too and theirs a great deal to share.”

She leans over the side of the bed that is hidden from the Xill and pulls open the bag, but it barely moves with out the help of her belt.  Not wanting to look weak she repositions  herself, hind quarters in the air, and pulls again.  With a lot of straining she is able to drag the coin onto the bed and with a slight giggle she speaks, “Next time I’ll have to get a bag of holding for this.”  

She slides the coins as far as her lithe body will allow her.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 11, 2004)

Antillis reaches its upper-left arm up and over Brystasia, seizes the bag with a hook of one claw, and lifts it effortlessly into another waiting claw.  It does not bother to count the coin, nor even inspect the her claim that it is coin at all- a true departure from its typical behavior.  Yet the Hunter does not feel the need to check this time, inexplicably trusting the human at her word.

*"It's evening.  Evening,"* the armor translates, mimicking Brysasia's tone and anunciation perfectly but in its own dry voice.  Then the tone shifts again, probably to something else the Xill has picked up, into an entirely different aire, *"Good 'eve to you sirs.  You keep in touch now!"* and finally yet another voice, this one more matronly, *"Sleep tight.  Don't let the bedbugs bite!"*

Seeming satisfied with this farewell (farewells...another departure from its normal behavior), Antillis prepares to leave.  Its armor's myriad nooks and crevices seal over.  This is followed by a primal hum, deep enough to be felt in one's chest several feet away, and suddenly the Hunter's form shifts into living liquid and then is gone altogether.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia can’t help but giggle at the steady stream of farewells, “Good bye noble hunter.”  She playfully blows a kiss at Antillis when he has his back is turn but before he departs.

She watches, curious to know where it goes, and she wonders rather or not it will ever consider her it’s equal and allow her to hunt with it.  

Alone once again she realizing that her bad mood had passed and that she owed it all to Antillis.  Not having anymore plans for the evening she pulls her nightgown off and tosses it on the floor.  

With a big grin she gracefully settles upon the soft phoenix down and she falls asleep within minutes with a small smile upon her face.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2004)

Vilya wakes from her reverie. While the sounds of the forest are not completely unfamiliar for her, she has spent years of her life on the desert. The chattering of animals, the singing of birds and the rustling of leaves is so different compared to the slow shifting of the sand and the whistle or howl of the stinging desert winds.
But the day is growing to an end, and she doesn't want to risk sleeping in the forest, not knowing what kind of wild beasts lurk in it at night. Especially without her bedroll or anything else beyond her clothes and scimitar.

Walking slowly she returns to Waterdeep and there to the Temple of Sune. She takes off her clothes and places them next to the set she wore earlier. While putting on her night gear, she makes a mental note to go wash her used clothing the next morning.


----------



## Endur (Mar 12, 2004)

After purchasing a gift for Brystasia and getting some practice with his new sword, the Cimmerian returns to his contemplation of the practical.  

He makes some inquiries amongst the mercenaries guild to see what the market is like for mercenaries, thinking of himself as either a buyer or a seller or both.

He also looks at horses that are for sale in this City of Splendors.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 12, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After purchasing a gift for Brystasia and getting some practice with his new sword, the Cimmerian returns to his contemplation of the practical.
> 
> He makes some inquiries amongst the mercenaries guild to see what the market is like for mercenaries, thinking of himself as either a buyer or a seller or both.
> 
> He also looks at horses that are for sale in this City of Splendors.




Mercenaries are in short supply; Luskan is hiring heavily, amidst growing tensions between them and Mirabar.  It is very much a seller's market.

The horseflesh available is wide and varied, but the best horses aren't native at all, but imported from Zakhara to the south.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Hestia is shocked to find the bed empty, and made for the most part, and is independently worried about Brystasia safety.  Her concern is apparent in her voice as she cross the small chamber, “Milady?  Are you here?”

The only sound is of splashing water and she quickly heads to the bathroom.  The sight of Brystasia, her hair up and out of the water, soaking in a hot water brings relief to her face, “Milady you are up considerable early this morning.”  With her normal curiosity she continues, “Is there anything that is pressing today?”

Brystasia keeps her eyes closed as if she’s meditating upon something, “Good morning, Hestia.  No there is nothing pressing today.  I woke up early and simply wanted to get my day started.”

Hestia looks confused and unbelieving but none of it carries in her voice, “Excellent milady!  I shall lay out your clothing for today then.”

 Brystasia opens her blue eyes and looks at her with a thankful smile on her face, “Hestia, you are truly a wonderful doll.  Thank you, and in fact, I think I shall buy you a gift today,”

Hestia looks happily surprised but it’s apparent that this is a rather common occurrence, “Think you milady but you are far to generous to me.  You clothes are laid out and if you have nothing you request of me I shall leave you to your pressing business.”  She winks as she turns and leaves.

Dried and dressed Brystasia leaves her chamber and heads to the guest quarters where her other companions have been staying.  She hesitates for a second but finds the nerve to knock softly on Sandorel’s door.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 13, 2004)

Earlier.

Sandorel closes the book with a frown of disgust. He had spent most of the evening searching for useful information about trancendant magics, but found nothing but general speculation and obsolete theories. In a way he had found some of what he had been looking for. The studies had distracted him from more sentimental preoccupations, and some of it had probably led him in the right direction. He was more certain now that his formulas were correct. Now there was only one thing to do; Test them out in practice.

He opened a rift in reality and stepped trough into a sparesly furnished room. It had been too long since he last visited his home, but he was pleased to see that it had been kept impeccably clean in his absence. He sat down for a moment to organise his thoughts and assume the role and persona of leader and teacher once again. Then he walked out the door and onto the main street of the monastery of Hubris.
It was late in the day and the street was almost empty of people. Therefore it didn't take long for him to walk the short distance to the Abbot's quarters, exchanging greetings with the brothers and sisters along the way. The spirit of the siblings seemed high, and as he walked among them he felt his own sadness melt away under the warmth of their welcome. They were obviously pleased and relieved to see him again. 
The monastery was a fairly informal organisation, built more on respect of merits than on a strict hierarchy. Steps would soon have to be taken to make it more efficient, though. Otherwise it could never expand the way Sandorels plans required. Even with its many shortcomings it was hard not to feel pride in what he had built.

The Abbot was a fit man for his sixty years, unbent by the difficult life he had led. They quickly exchanged their formal greetings and them went on to friendlier conversation. Sandorel filled him in on his interrupted campain in the Theocracy of Pale, the Seer's quest and death. And the Abbot reported of the state of the monastery. Finally Sandorel revealed the true reason for his return. He had at long last reached the power and ability to cast magic of the highest order. A new world of potential had opened for him and for the brotherhood. They would soon rise to far greater power and they would have to work together to achieve their glorious destiny. 

"Gather all of our people together in the square tomorrow at noon, let them know before hand that they must not use any of their spells before that time. I need their full power. Let them know that we are at the beginning of a new age."

He pulls a heavy pouch of gold out of a pocket of his haversack and puts in on the table between them. (ooc: -1000 gp)

"I'm sure you can find some good use for this. Farewell my friend, I will see you tomorrow."

He returns to his room and rests for a few hours. Then he opens another Gate and steps back to his quarters in the temple of Sune just in time to hear Brystasia knock on his door.

He opens it, stands still for a moment just looking at her. Then he takes a step back and invites her in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia having heard movement was giving her classic smile when the door opened but the moment of silence made her wonder if he was still mad at her.  Slipping gracefully into the room she lightly kisses his cheek silently relieved to find no physical signs of her slap  

While still close she gives an apologetic look, “Sandorel, I’m sorry for yesterday…  I had no right to do that to you.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 14, 2004)

He looks at her with a sad smile of his face, moved by her kiss but still firmly in control of himself. 

"And I shouldn't have said some of the things I did. It was rash and ill considered, and even though I still feel that my words were true I could have handled the situation better. I'm sorry too, and I hope we can put this behind us."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 14, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at his sincere words, “Sandorel, we are both adults so I have no doubt we can positively move past yesterday.”   She pauses as a slight frown forms on her elegant face, “I had no desire to make you test your faith and I will not place you in that type of situation again.  Also I feel I should warn you that I’ve left more than a few hearts broken and shattered.  It hurt me deeply and its something I never want to do again so maybe this is all for the better.”

She shakes her head slightly as she remembers her reason for being here this morning, “Shall we go back and get the rest of those items checked?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 14, 2004)

Conan buys the best horse he can find in the City of Splendors.  

The Cimmerian talks to the other adventurers who assisted him against the Seer and mentions the rumors he has heard regarding the monsters in Undermountain and the possibility of war between Luskan and Mirabar.  

Conan prefers the idea of traveling to Luskan and/or Mirabar.  A war may be far more profitable than a dank dungeon.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 15, 2004)

He smiles back at her, burying the pain too deep to feel it.
"Yes, we should go."

He picks up his Haversack and walks out with her. Encountering Conan on the way out he asks him and Brystasia a few questions about Luskan, Mirabar and their conflict.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

Antillis spends the day floating high above the city in the coterminous realm of the Ethereal.  The bracers of its upper pair of arms have sprouted some sort of extensions which completely cover the Xill's claws.  It holds one item at a time with its lower pair of hands while the armor works.

Beams of a bluish light run along each item from the extensions, brief flashes running up the beam into the armor at fixed intervals.  After a period of time, the object is worn away to a fine dust which is slowly carried off in the faint but constant Ethereal Wind that goes back to Limbo.

As this is going on under the Skin's supervision, a continual display shows up inside the Hunter's visor.  The images sort through a history of Xill warfare but Antillis is less concerned with history and more concerned with one of its ancestors.  While typically a Xill bears little allegiance to the fallen, one member of society in particular is still spoken of in reverent tones.  Okraxiss was a General among Generals, a Chieftan of many clans and a warrior beyond comparison.  It was believed to weild a combispear of immense power which it used to cow all who would oppose it.

The Combispear of Okraxiss.  

The Hunter issues a wet clicking noise from behind its mask.  It continues the trill for many moments as at last the image and specifications of the Combispear fill its view.  It studies for nearly an hour as the armor finishes its own work on the relatively simple cannibalization of a set of magic gloves.  The extensions retreat back into the bracers upon completion.

Holding Brysasia's cumbersome bag across its back with its upper-left claw, Antillis decends and tracks the woman down.  To its chagrin, she is walking next to the enormous human and the now-smaller, olive-skinned spellcaster.  Antillis holds back and observes them.  

The Hunter's Skin is now constantly displaying messages inside its visor, having awoken a new seed of intelligence.  A row along the top shows the phonetic interpretation of their words while a line just below translates this into Infernal, allowing the Xill a better understanding of their ridiculous language.  The Hunter agrees greatly with this new feature of its armor and hopes it will allow for a clarified communication of its desires in the future.

Antillis watches patiently until a moment of privacy will allow it to appear before them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a simple smile as she quietly wonders and slightly worries about the return of the colder Sanderol, _Please don’t let my actions change you._

The words echo loudly off the stone of the hallway as an angry Brystasia scolds her companions, “A war!  May Sune save us but that’s the last place I would willing ever go!  Do you know how many cultural treasures are lost every time someone gets that kind of an idea?”

She gives an encouraging smile as she hopes that her companions will see it her way, “Undermountain though, is still largely unexplored and probably worthy of our interest.”

She addresses the large Cimmerian, “Conan if we could barrow your new sword it would help us immensely.”  Choosing her words cautiously as she gives him her best smile and continues, “We are on our way to see a wise man that hopefully will be able to tell us more about your sword.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 15, 2004)

Sandorel answers her in a light and friendly tone,
"We wouldn't be starting a war, only escalate it and bring it to a quicker end. An end far less bloody for the victor, and less devastating to the world in general. If we cut out the heart of one of the combatants their ability to wage war would probably be destroyed and we can arrive at a favourable and profitable peace-settlement. It shoudln't take us more than a couple of days, if we decide it's worthy of our effort."


----------



## Endur (Mar 15, 2004)

Conan smiles and says, "If this smith you seek out may know the smith that forged my blade, I'll be glad to go with you and show him my sword."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks slightly sad as she replies, “The Sunite church has strong feeling about maintain loving and helpful relationships with everyone as this helps us promote love through out Faerûn and also to help us protect the things of beauty.  We simply do not take sides or “cut the heart out” of one of the combatants and to do so and favor one side over the other would jeopardize everything we hold dear.  If you want to go to Luskan and Mirabar and negotiate peace between the two cities without blood and destruction than I’m more than willing to go for that noble cause.  If you’re wanting to go their as combatants then my hands are simply tied as I cannot be associated with such things."

Brystasia smiles at the Cimmerian, “He isn’t a smith, per say, but he might still be able to help you with the information you seek.”


----------



## Endur (Mar 16, 2004)

Conan responds to Brystasia, 
"Men do not seek war for fun.  If there is a war, there is a reason.  Know the reason and you will know which side to choose.

"I have never been to Luskan or Mirabar.  What can you tell us of these places?"

Regarding the wise non-smith:

"Well, then, lets go meet this friend of smiths, then."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks for support from Sandorel hoping that he can help explain the need for neutrality to the large man, “Conan, it’s not that simple as there is no side that Sune can chose and openly support.  Obviously, its not something I agree with totally but it’s a rule a must adhere to.  If I where to go too chose a side word would get around as I’m to well known for it not to happen.”

She looks embarrassed when asked about the two cities, “I must confess that though I have been to both places most of what I do know isn’t going to be helpful in this situation.  Luskan is a port city that can come across as quite lawless and its form of government does little to dispel this belief as it’s ruled by a group of pirate lords.  Mirabar, is the big mine area in that region, why these to cities would be up in arms is beyond me but I can only imagine that Luskan is being aggressive again.  I’m sure the two of you can hunt down someone with more information than I can offer.”

Hoping to change the subject she address them, “If you do not seek war why do you favor going to Luskan and Mirabar over Undermountain?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

"As far as I'm concerned either option is as good as the other. Undermountain would present much greater tactical difficulties. It would probably be a greater risk, and the monetary reward would be unknowable, though possibly higher. Luskan could be broken in a day, but most of the rewards would vanish when the city collapses into chaos following our intervention. Mirabar seems likely to be the richest target, but we have no moral grounds to attack them if they are not the agressor."
He shrugs, and smiles rogueishly.
"All things considered I would rather wage a campain against some vile church. Which one of the evil religions on this planet is the richest?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia laughs at delight at Sandorel charm, “I don’t know who the richest is.  Sunites rarely socialize with worshipers of evil faiths so your guess would probably be as good as mine.”   She winks at him obviously realizing he wouldn’t even know of the name of a church, “Besides I suspect that declaring war on a evil church would be a greater tactical difficulty than Undermountain.  Though Undermountain has been described by Elminster as...” She closes her eyes as if trying to remember a line correctly, “The most famous battlefield in which to earn a reputation as a veteran adventurer, and the largest known grave of heroes in Faerûn.”

She grins wickedly, "But Undermountain has a few advantages, no politics and no need for an army."

Brystasia laughs at delight at Sandorel charm, “I don’t know who the richest is.  Sunites rarely socialize with worshipers of evil faiths so your guess would probably be as good as mine.”  She winks at him obviously realizing he wouldn’t even know of the name of a church, “Besides I suspect that declaring war on a evil church would be a greater tactical difficulty than Undermountain.  Though Undermountain has been described by Elminster as...” She closes her eyes as if trying to remember a line correctly, “The most famous battlefield in which to earn a reputation as a veteran adventurer, and the largest known grave of heroes in Faerûn.”

She beckons the two men with a smile and a small hand movement, "Come we can discuses as we walk."  She turns and walks away not giving the two men a chance to object.









*OOC:*


I figure we should at least start to move through the city.  We can always arrive at the school of magic when the discussions is done.


----------



## Endur (Mar 17, 2004)

"I know not who this Elminister is, but what kind of warrior fights underground when he could fight above ground?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia giggles at the Cimmerian’s comments, “I’ve honestly never giving it any thought.  For me it’s the unknown and the chance of finding a truly lost work of art.”  She turns to Conan a playful look on her face as she giggles again, “My noble warrior isn’t afraid of the dark is he?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

ooc: I'm ready to move on to the academy.

Undermountain is Huge, the biggest dungeon in Faerun. If our characters go down there we'll die of old age before we're done fighting (not so) terrible beasties way beneath our CR.
I don't really know where we should go, though.


----------



## Endur (Mar 17, 2004)

The Cimmerian accompanies Brystasia to meet her wise friend.

In response to the questioning regarding the underworld, the Cimmerian scoffs at the idea that a vast underground maze filled with monsters could hold valuable treasures.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia replies to the  at the two men hoping to put a positive spin upon the situation, “Okay, so we will skip Undermountain, which to be honestly is really okay with me, and I’ll have Hestia look into Luskan and a possible reason for Sune’s intervention.”  She smiles at both of them, "Will that work, my noble friends?”

The outside of the academy looks exactly as it did the day before and so does the empty entrance hall but Brystasia doesn’t pause to consider it as she confidently and gracefully moves to the counter, “Yes, I’m Lady Purelove and me and my associates have an appointment with Mr. Brokenwheel.  Could you please tell him we have arrived.”


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 18, 2004)

You are asked to step back to a private meeting room.  There you find a largish table with several chairs, the morning sun streaming in through a large window, illuminating the table, almost like a spotlight.  A few minutes later Meekel enters the room.

He again is looking down at his glasses as he comes in, he gesture to the table, ”Good morning.” He says not looking up in his slightly nasal voice.  He finally seems satisfied that his glasses are clean and puts them on.

He moves a chair to the table and stands on it, reaching into the backpack he carries, he produces a book, some ink and a quill.  He flips through the book and if one has a quick enough eye, you can see a lot of writing interspersed with an occasional illustration.  Eventually he comes to the end of the writing, he leaves the book open on a blank page.

Finally he looks up at the group, even standing on a chair he does not stand as tall as anyone else in the room.  He nods and smiles and Brystania and then to Sandoral (to whom he only nods) ”For those that are unfamiliar with me, I am Meekel Brokenwheel, scholar and mage.  You have come to me because you need some objects identified. If you would place them here,” he gestures at the table, ”We can get started.”

OOC:  Meekel has most of his first, second, and third spell slots (except one spell of Amanuensis in a third level slot) filled with Object Lore Sight (21 spells).  He will first use his Lore ability (+25) to see if he can identify anything about the objects,then use his Loremaster ability to identify, then object lore sight and finally legend lore as Lore Master ability.  If multiple Legend Lores are required, he will offer them a choice of paying for the components for him to cast the spell or waiting for the morrow.

As he is working, he will talk to those gathered, "Lady Purelove has told me of your exploits.  Do you have any further plans to adventure together?"


----------



## Velenne (Mar 18, 2004)

Antillis follows the group of them into the academy, despite its reservations about wizards and their lairs.  It passes through the walls instead of doors, well aware of the potential for traps against those who travel by its preferred means.    In the private room, it watches the tiny wizard carefully, having seen what power that comes from mages which has nothing to do with their size.  A difficult lot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 18, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles back at Meekel as he introduces himself to Conan.  She curiously watches for the Cimmerian reaction to the word mage before she turns to Sanderol and helps him unload the items from his bag.

Smiling broadly she replies to Meekel as she carefully, but with out much ceremony, places the items on the table as indicated, “I believe that we are all in agreement and want to do just that but its obviously there call but I truly hope that we will.  We do seem uncertain where to go next…”  She raising a delicately defined eyebrow in curiosity, “Has the noble sage heard anything that might interest us?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: The items in question are the armor and the sword, right?  If I'm forgetting anything, let me know.  The armor is identified as Demon Armor, as per the DMG.  The sword does not respond to identify, but between Lore and Legend Lore, and what the Cimmerian was told, you garner considerable information.

The sword was forged by the Peacock Angel, a tremendously powerful solar who was once among the highest councils of Mount Celestia, until he was cast out in a bloody religious dispute.  He gave it to a staunch companion of his, a mortal holy warrior named Amerrockh, to aid him in his crusades against demonkind.  When Amerrockh met Grazz't in his abyssal palace, the two battled.  Twice, Grazz't struck a mighty blow, shattering the blade.  Each time, the sword reformed.  The third time, the blow was so fierce that it carried past the sword, slaying Amerrockh where he stood.  When the sword reforged, it continued the battle on its own, blazing with lightnings, until the demon lord was able to chain it in place.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: The items in question are the armor and the sword, right?  If I'm forgetting anything, let me know.




Also we have the Manacles and also the key staff.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also we have the Manacles and also the key staff.




They do not respond to Identify, nor does Meekel's Lore ability reveal any information about them.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: Anything from Object Lore Sight?  It can give a lot of information about items (with a lot of castings)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> OOC: Anything from Object Lore Sight?  It can give a lot of information about items (with a lot of castings)




Manacles

1. 5083 years
2. Brystasia was the last person to touch them.
3. The last person to touch them was half-human, half-nymph.
4. The object's creator was Horus Re.
5. The object's creator was a god.
6. The manacles were created to bind a rogue solar.
7. The manacles are made of a platinum-like metal called Heavensilver.
8. The objects were made in Hierakonpolis.
9. Brystasia is the most recent owner of the items.
10. Magical ability: to nullify the powers of angels bound by it.

The key is identical, save for question 6: The key was created to open doors and locks built by Horus-Re, and question 10: The ability to open the manacles.


----------



## Endur (Mar 20, 2004)

The massive muscular Cimmerian asks the tiny scholarly gnome what else he knows of the Peacock Angel, Amerrockh, and the demon lord Grazz't. 

After that, the Cimmerian proposes that the more martially inclined of their associates plunder Undermountain of its wealth (if any) while they wait for the politically astute (or religiously restrained) determine which side should win in the coming war between Luskan and Mirabar.

Assuming that at least one other adventurer is interested, the Cimmerian will lead an expedition into Undermountain.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at the Cimmerian suggestion and laughs lightly as she replies, “I’m not sure if I would qualify as martially inclined but I would love to go.”  She winks and grins at him, “Besides I would hate for you to stumble around blind in the Underdark.”


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2004)

"While underground isn't my terrain of choice, I'd be willing to come too. Currently I'm spending my time just iddling about."

*OoC:* Technically, Vilya never tagged along, but I really wanted to chime in on this one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia turns to the elven maiden a look of understanding on her face, “I too grow tried of shuffling my feet.”  With her omnipresent smile she turns to Sandorel, “What do you say?  Shall we kick up a little dungeon dirt while we think upon what to do?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2004)

"It might be a relaxing pastime, so why not? I may as well come with you, but I have some business to attend to first. It shouldn't take me long, but it's soon time for me to depart.
I will rejoin you again tomorrow, in your temple. Farewell."

ooc: First some shopping.
Sandorel will Gate to... 

---

Where is the Rogues Gallery thread?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles at his agreement and then looks curious at his words, "Depart?  Where too?"  Not wanting to come across as nosey she gives a fond smiles, "I would love to go with you Sandorel, if you want my company that is."









*OOC:*


RG Thread


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2004)

Sandorel smiles regretfully, and shakes his head slightly.
"Some locations you would doubtless find unpleasant, and some that would not be too welcoming of you. I'm afraid I can not let you come with me, but rest assured that I will return shortly. I shall look forwards to seeing you again."

He says his farewells to the rest of the group, walks down the street and around a corner and looks over his shoulder to make sure that none are following him. Then he opens a Gate.
--
ooc: This is my travel plan for the day

Gate Waterdeep -> Monastery in the Outlands
Planeshift MitO -> Sigil
Portal Sigil -> Dis (the biggest city in hell)
Gate Dis -> The City of Brass (one of the biggest citys in the inner planes)
Planeshift/Teleport  -> Waterdeep

In the monastery he's going to cast Awareness and Apotheosis, after making a speach to his followers. Then he will Bless them, make another short speach and depart.

In Sigil, Dis and the City of Brass he's going to visit the merchant areas and the bigger magic item stores. He will let it be known that he's looking for several powerful items and encourage the merchants to find them so that they can try to sell them to him and potentially make considerable profits. 

He's looking for:

One 8th level Pearl of Power (64'000gp)
One 9th level Pearl of Power (81'000gp)
One Ring of Mind Blank 1/day (43'200gp)
--(8x15x1800/5)


Once back in Waterdeep he will rent a room in one of the finer inns in the city.

ooc: How much money do we/I have now ehen everything has been sold and divided?

PS. Thanks Brother.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives a weak smile and nods her head, “Sure, and in till then Sandorel please be careful.”  The weak smile turns to a frown of contemplation as Sandorel leaves, _Is he protecting me or is he protecting himself from me? _

Realizing that the others are still around she shakes the reflective look from her face and a small smile forms as she address Meekel, “I’m not sure how interested you would be in the Undermountain but your more than welcome to accompany us.  If you would excuse me I’ll be back in a second.”

Not waiting for acknowledgement she leaves the room and find a quite private place to collect her thoughts.









*OOC:*


Serpenteye, no big deal I have my own little “web page” with all the links I need for PbP gaming.  It’s in my signature.  

I’m shocked you didn’t mention Union in your planer travels.  Epic level city, you can buy nearly anything epic there so I imagine DMG items would easily be there.

Of course its usually DM’s authorization when you find out about Union.

I’ll tally up and make the final coins and equipment so we know who got what and just how much.  If someone wants the armor please say so in the OOC thread.

Velenne, if Antilles needed to contact Brystasia now is probably a good a time as any though I have no idea of the planer travel alarms that could be cast upon the academy.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 24, 2004)

Antillis ensures the relative privacy of Brystasia's location by searching the area via the Ethereal.  Provided there are no onlookers, it will appear in a shimmering effect to finally stand before her- nearly ten feet of predatory perfection.  

It drops the hefty sack which it had orginally accepted from her before raising all four arms to its helmet.  The mechanism by which it removes the faceplate seems a complicated one, requiring all four claws to manipulate.  Air rushes out of several connecting hoses with a hiss and Antillis' upper pair of arms slowly remove the mask while the lower two return to its sides.

It's face is horrific.  If nothing else about the Hunter inspired terror, its half-insectoid visage would surely petrify the hearts of most mortals.  It gazes at the human woman through non-enhanced, multi-faceted, black eyes for all the world like a tavern patron would a hot meal.  Its criss-crossing mandibles click together ominously as it slowly rotates the facemask around to face itself.

The inside of the two-foot wide device displays the Hunter's armored chest for a moment, like looking through mere glass, before shifting to another view entirely.  Antillis moves the mask closer so that she may see.  The display is now a spinning glaive of alien origin.  Specifications and descriptions flash around the weapon in Common, then Infernal, then Elven, Draconic, Celestial, and back around the cycle.  

Its mandibles do not move, but suddenly, from somewhere within its armor, comes a much more subdued but no less monotone voice,

"These are the specifications for the Combispear of Othraxis.  Please make note of them and communicate them to a worthy crafter of weapons for none such weapon has been seen in many centuries.  The human known as Sandorel may know of such an expert.  You may take from this bag whatever should be required for this.

"To make war beneath a mountain or against the pink flesh of this weak world is of no consequence to me.  I will follow this pack where it may go and challenge my abilities as a Hunter forever."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia her mind preoccupied with her thoughts is taken back as she nearly walks into the 10 foot tall Antillus, “Ah!” Shocked at being so surprise she flushes a bright red, “Oh, It’s just you.”

She starts to apologize but it’s lost in the rush of air and also in her realization of what’s going on, “Sorry, I’m just preoccupied…”  She stares curious and transfixed as she had often wondered what the giant hunter looked like and now that curiosity would be answered.

Brystasia quickly regrets ever having wondered what the Xill looked like as his hideous face appears from under the shadow of his mask.  Before she can remind herself of the need for a strong front Brystasia unconsciously takes a step back not in fear but in revulsion.  

Her face takes on a greenish tint as she weakly coughs forcing the bile back down her throat.  Realizing that Antillus is speaking Brystasia forces tries to focus on his words but fails after she catches his hunger black eyes.  Brystasia wraps her arms she of her breasts in obvious discomfort as she quietly wonders about the possible need of having her chambers wandered against his sudden appearance.  The realization that he has seen her in far less sends a cold chill through her body and she shakes slightly.

Brystasia takes a half step away from Antillus as he moves closer to her.  She smiles meekly as she realizes that he is trying to show her something, “I recognize most of the languages and I should be able to get this commissioned  it would be easier with something written out but I can take care of that.” 

Realizing that she is alone Brystasia tries to end the conversation, “Theirs no need for Sandorel I can handle this but he is about to leave on his own travels so if you want his opinion you’ll need to hurry to catch him but I don’t think he has left yet.”









*OOC:*


Velenne, is the weapon on the screen something she would recognize?  A sword?  An axe?  Obviously, it would be alien in appearance but if she recognizes the base weapon it might help her, and me out. 

PS Check for a PM.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 24, 2004)

Antillis nods, seemingly pleased by this answer and offers the cumbersome sack to her.  As she takes what she needs for the commissioning, it replaces the helmet, hisses and clockwork noises speaking of the complicated process. 

"Thank you for your efforts, madam," comes the disconnected voice in the armor, "You are permitted to draw a fee if you choose.  I will continue these nightly visits and follow the Pack in its daily wanderings."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia watches with relief, and feels noticeable better, as Antillus works the mask back into to place and she even contemplates helping with the mask but her lack of height makes this an impossibility.

She can tell her voice is stronger as she replies, “There is no need for a fee as you serve me and the pack.  The pack is family.”  She frowns a bit at the idea of the continued nightly visits but to change the arrangement would to show a lack of trust, “The nightly visits are fine and I shall see you tonight.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2004)

He steps trough the gate and into the assembled crowd of his followers. Their heads turn towards him and he smiles. A few words prepares them for their task and directs them to their proper positions around the circle, both those who will participate in the casting and their backups. He speaks to them again after taking his place in the center of the great double circle, clever, insightful and inspirational words speaking of the glory and necessity of their task. Then he raises his arms by his sides, signalling that the casting is beginning. 

 The full power of his followers pushes against him like a deep ocean of water. The sudden pressure makes stars dance in front of his eyes, a momentary weakness fills his limbs as he is nearly overcome with painful extacy. One semi-concious thought reaches the surface _Oh, the power, this is glorious!_, and then he loses himself in the guidance of the spell. Slowly, ever so slowly, he returns to lucidity, to his normal cool clear and disciplined state of mind, mere seconds after the beginning of the spell. And he gradually begins remaking himself.

The feeling is indescribable, words like power and self-confidence are woefully inadequate to describe what he feels, what he has become. He stands before his people, flawless in form and overwhelming in presence. Their awe and their fear is written clearly on their faces, and he reflects briefly on how they must see him now. _This must be how it is to be a God._ For a moment the thought tempts him, and then he rejects it. In the end he will be ever so much more than any diety. 

"This, my brothers and sisters, is only the beginning. We will change the Multiverse, recreate it in our image. And you, my first disciples, shall shine like stars in the sky. 
Prepare, for we have one more spell to cast today."

ooc: Cast Apotheosis, +46 enhancement bonus to charisma. Sandorel's charisma is now (and for the next week or so) 60. His Diplomacy is now +53.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The Cimmerian leads Brystasia and Vilya (and Antillis?) into Undermountain while Sandorel is shopping amongst the planes.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

How does he intend to enter?  The best-known route is through the inn called the Yawning Portal, but rumours speak of other entrances, some of which lead deeper into the complex.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

Being from "out of town", the Cimmerian will lead his companions to the best-known entrance.  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How does he intend to enter?  The best-known route is through the inn called the Yawning Portal, but rumours speak of other entrances, some of which lead deeper into the complex.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Being from "out of town", the Cimmerian will lead his companions to the best-known entrance.




The Yawning Portal is a largish example of the semi-seedy taverns the Cimmerian knows so well.  The room is filled with the standard clientele, but a massive circular wall of stone dominates the center of the floor.  It is waist-high, fully one foot thick, and surrounded by torches set around the outside.  As Conan enters, the barkeep (a massive, fit-looking man in his mid-forties) looks up and says non-comittally "It's a gold apiece to be lowered."  Brystasia's entry is noted with much greater interest; the entire bar drops silent, save for a few errant mugs or forks clattering to a table or floor.

"Lady Purelove!  Surely you can't mean to go plunging into Undermountain?  That's for young fools of sellswords and hired wands, not a respectable gentlewoman such as yourself!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

As the bar hushes Brystasia gives a pleasant smiles and gives a small wave in general not wanting to take the moment away from those meeting her for the first time.  She playfully hides the smile as she gracefully moves amongst the people to the speaker of the greeting, “So now I’m not so young?” 

Before the speaker can realize the seriousness of his error Brystasia breaks into a large smile as she leans slightly over the bar, “I appreciate your concern but I imagine that my friend can handle Undermountain.  I’m here simply as an escort.”  She turns slightly and raises her voice so there is no doubt that Conan can hear her, “I would be going but my quite friend doesn’t fill like waiting for me to get my gear.”

Brystasia turns to the Cimmerian and reminds him to be careful and not to go to far only to turn around to see a class of wine before her.  She smiles gratefully as she replies, “Thanks!  I do have places to go but I imagine I can stay around long enough for a drink.”

She gives thanks as one of the strong-armed patrons brings over one of the cleaner barstools over for her to set on and she gracefully accepts it without hesitation as she address those around her, “So, boys, what’s the topic tonight and what’s the game?”


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The adventurers pay the barkeep and enter the underworld.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The adventurers pay the barkeep and enter the underworld.



They are lowered on a rope, suspended from the ceiling by a block and tackle of immense proportions.  After fifty feet, the light from above is entirely gone, and they descend in utter darkness until coming to rest on a sandy surface.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2004)

Meanwhile Sandorel casts his second spell (unless the DM finds it horribly broken), feeling his conciousness expand to several new levels.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 25, 2004)

Meekel looks around for Brystania and her friends, not seeing them, he goes to the barkeep and ask for an ale and will move to an empty chair by a group of roudy adventurer types _I hope they didn't beat me here, ah well, there is only so much orc slaying one can stomach before one grows bored with it_ Meekel thinks to himself, _Ah well, I will wait for them here, perhaps they will return and I can join them on the morrow._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "I couldn't help but overhear you are going down into the bowels of Halaster's lair.  It might be interesting, you never know what you might find down there.  Would you like some assistance?" says the now familiar nasal voice.
> 
> Meekel steps out from behind a table where he was apparently sitting, talking to a group of what look like the lowest form of scum, adventurers.  "There is without a doubt much territory to cover, especially starting here, at the top.  I am afraid that you won't find much to challenge you or much in the way of wealth exploring the top."
> 
> ...




The first assumption is fine; the second is inaccurate, primarily to avoid backtracking.  You can always go down after them, if you want to catch them quickly.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The Cimmerian lights a torch and holds the torch in his left hand.

He draws and holds his new sword in his right hand.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian lights a torch and holds the torch in his left hand.
> 
> He draws and holds his new sword in his right hand.




The room is squarish, some forty feet across, and floored in loose sand. Bits of bone poke out here and there.  The walls are lined with rusted, cracked, and otherwise worthless shields, adorned with faded emblems.  A single passage leads to the south.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

While waiting for the others to descend, the Cimmerian listens to see if he hears any movement or other sounds in the distance.  

He also smells the air and watches carefully how the torch flickers to note if there is a breeze.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> While waiting for the others to descend, the Cimmerian listens to see if he hears any movement or other sounds in the distance.
> 
> He also smells the air and watches carefully how the torch flickers to note if there is a breeze.




There is no wind nor noise, save the creak of the rope and the faintly-heard chatter of the bar patrons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia fills quite comfortable in the bar full of rogues and the less than savory members of civilization as she continues to grin and laugh at their jokes as she slowly sips the surprising wonderful wine.  Silently worried about Conan she turns to the hole and yells, “Conan, don’t do anything rash down there!  If you want to go deep into Undermountain we will need my equipment and maybe for the others to accompany us.”









*OOC:*


Also I think it's safe to assume that Brystasia couldn't get drunk with one drink but if you fill different please roll.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

After determining that there is only one way to go (other than up), the Cimmerian heads off down the corridor to see what sort of terrible creatures live in the Undermountain.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After determining that there is only one way to go (other than up), the Cimmerian heads off down the corridor to see what sort of terrible creatures live in the Undermountain.




The corridor leads south briefly, then west.  Two broad steps lead down into a widening room crowded with a forest of stone pillars.  Archways can be seen in its northern, southern, and western walls.  Something metallic glints on the floor, among the many stone pillars.  A faint scurrying sound, like a small clawed animal running, reaches the Cimmerian's ears.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The Cimmerian pauses at the top of the steps and attempts to locate the source of the scurrying sound.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian pauses at the top of the steps and attempts to locate the source of the scurrying sound.




It appears to be a simple brown rat, fleeing to the north.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The Cimmerian laughs out loud.  "Ferocious monsters indeed.  Now, to see what sort of metal glitters yonder.  Undoubtedly the source of the legends of the fabulous treasure of Undermountain."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian laughs out loud.  "Ferocious monsters indeed.  Now, to see what sort of metal glitters yonder.  Undoubtedly the source of the legends of the fabulous treasure of Undermountain."



The source of the glitter proves to be a single gold coin, lying on the floor.  From the center of the room, Conan can see the walls clearly.  On the southeast wall is scratched a sentence in a language he does not read, and an arrow pointing to the southern doorway.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The Cimmerian ponders out loud.

"Should I take the treasure the rat left behind, should I pursue the fleeing rat to the north, or should I go south and investigate the marked path?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 26, 2004)

Sandorel looks at his followers, reading their every movement without an effort, comprehending them completely. He says something, an immortal phrase of wisdom that will stay with them and their descendants for generations, then he Planeshifts to Sigil.

ooc: I'm not going to role-play the shopping trip, unless something out of the ordinary happens. In Dis and tCoB he will take precautions against various environmental hazards
(buff and protect himself with Spells:
Magic Vestment x2 (on armor and shield), Greater Magic Weapon (on heavy mace), Persistent Divine Favor, Persistent Death Ward, Persistent Divine Power, Persistent Righteous Might and Protection from Energy (fire))

Gate Waterdeep -> Monastery in the Outlands
Planeshift MitO -> Sigil
Portal Sigil -> Dis (the biggest city in hell)
Gate Dis -> The City of Brass (one of the biggest citys in the inner planes)
Planeshift/Teleport -> Waterdeep

In Sigil, Dis and the City of Brass he's going to visit the merchant areas and the bigger magic item stores. He will let it be known that he's looking for several powerful items and encourage the merchants to find them so that they can try to sell them to him and potentially make considerable profits. 

He's looking for:

One 8th level Pearl of Power (64'000gp)
One 9th level Pearl of Power (81'000gp)
One Ring of Mind Blank 1/day (43'200gp)
--(8x15x1800/5)


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 26, 2004)

Meekel moves out from behind the table when Brystania comes in, ”I couldn’t help but overhear that you and your friends were headed down into Halaster’s twisted halls.  I also noticed that you have a definitive lack of any caster of the arcane persuasion.  I, being a said caster and finding myself somewhat short on funds, would like to offer my services to you and your friends, for a cut in the treasure.”


----------



## Endur (Mar 26, 2004)

The Cimmerian goes to the North archway, and without actually entering the passage, attempts to ascertain how far down the north passage the rat may have gone.

After doing that, he approaches the South archway and listens carefully to determine if anything can be heard in the distance.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian goes to the North archway, and without actually entering the passage, attempts to ascertain how far down the north passage the rat may have gone.
> 
> After doing that, he approaches the South archway and listens carefully to determine if anything can be heard in the distance.




The rat is vanished; it must be at least thirty feet gone, and if your perception is accurate, could have fled down a pair of side corridors as well as the one continuing north.

Straining his ears to the south, the Cimmerian hears a faint ring of metal on metal.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian heads off towards the sound of metal to the south.  As he walks carefully and slowly, he counts his paces (with the idea that he might have to walk back this way in the dark).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian heads off towards the sound of metal to the south.  As he walks carefully and slowly, he counts his paces (with the idea that he might have to walk back this way in the dark).




As the Cimmerian approaches, he continues to hear the sound, occasionally punctuated by hoarse shouts and a single, decidedly feminine yelp.  After 31 paces, he comes to a branching passage to his right, from which the din emanates.  Three more steps, a left turn, seven steps and a right, and he can see the combat.  At the end of a thirty-foot passage, three massive creatures, fully eight feet tall, are assaulting a lone woman.  She is fending off their axeblows with a trident, but appears to be in a great deal of trouble; blood soaks the side of her body stocking and cloak, and her opponents appear to be entirely unwounded.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian charges one of the 8 foot tall creatures.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia smiles and nods at Meekel as he walks though the door and she speaks quickly to the men flocked around her, “Sorry boys I imagine he is here for me and that I should take it in private.” 

A low groan escapes the crowd as she elegantly and gracefully moves across the inn and points to an out of the way and quite booth.  After pleasantries are finished she listens quietly as Meekel explains his reason for tracking her down. 

She looks into the near finished wine as she quietly replies, “Its not really a your friends thing as Conan didn’t want to wait for me to get my equipment, Sandorel had pressing and secret things to do, no doubt pondering the destruction of a deity to prove his manhood. Antillus I simply cannot comprehend sometimes so as I said it’s only Conan that went into the Undermountain.  I imagine that an arcana specialist of your skill would have considerable offers on the table for adventuring.  If you don’t mind me asking, why us and why Undermountain?”  She finishes off her spiel with a friendly smile.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian charges one of the 8 foot tall creatures.




He takes a hit as he rushes in past their guard (11 damage), but hews his target vertically, his blade moving down through the breastbone and exiting the thigh in a spray of blood.  The other creatures turn to face him, their sport forgotten when presented with a real foe.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian yells in common, "Foul Hellspawn, nothing can survive my blade!"

The Cimmerian will accept surrenders if the creatures surrender.  He'll position himself to protect their victim from any further attacks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian yells in common, "Foul Hellspawn, nothing can survive my blade!"
> 
> The Cimmerian will accept surrenders if the creatures surrender.  He'll position himself to protect their victim from any further attacks.




After a swift flurry of blows, he dispatches one.  The other turns to flee.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian lets the last creature flee while he turns to see how the wounded woman is doing.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian lets the last creature flee while he turns to see how the wounded woman is doing.




She is half-collapsed on the floor, hands clamped on the wound in a vain effort to keep the blood in. The stain is slowly spreading, and droplets of blood begin falling from her fingers to the floor.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

IC: The Cimmerian attempts to bandage the woman to prevent any more loss of blood.

(OOC: Its been a while since Vilya posted.  Is Vilya with the Cimmerian right now?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> IC: The Cimmerian attempts to bandage the woman to prevent any more loss of blood.
> 
> (OOC: Its been a while since Vilya posted.  Is Vilya with the Cimmerian right now?)




She passively allows the Cimmerian to bandage her, once gripping his hand as she winces in pain.  In the light of the torches, with her hair fallen loosely over her face, he can see only her jaw, delicately boned and tawny in shade.  As he finishes, she speaks, still with her head cast down.  "Thank you, brave warrior.  What is your name?"  Her voice is by far the most beautiful thing the Cimmerian has ever heard, and stirs powerful feelings of love and desire.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds, "I am from a land far away, and few here recognize my name.  I am called Conan.

"What is your name and Why did those creatures attack such a beautiful woman as yourself?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds, "I am from a land far away, and few here recognize my name.  I am called Conan.
> 
> "What is your name and Why did those creatures attack such a beautiful woman as yourself?"




"I am Melsa Foamfoot.  Those . . . things were going to, to . . ."  She breaks off in a combination of indignation and embarrasment.  "I got lost.  I was down here looking for my brother, and I got lost, and those things came out of nowhere.  They wanted to rob me, and to, to . . . to have their way with me."  She is now quietly crying, tears rolling off her chin to splash to the floor.


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian puts his arm around Melsa to comfort her.

"Do you want to return to the surface, or continue to look for your brother?" 

The Cimmerian looks at the two creatures and ponders their nature.

"What are these creatures?  Have you ever seen them before?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian puts his arm around Melsa to comfort her.
> 
> "Do you want to return to the surface, or continue to look for your brother?"
> 
> ...




She reaches up to the encircling arm, absentmindedly stroking it.  The feel of her silky skin is incredibly distracting; the Cimmerian is having difficulty concentrating on anything but her.

"Could you help me find my brother?  He came down a couple days ago, with some friends of his, and no one's heard anything about them since."

"I think they're called 'ogres,' or something like that.  I've never seen anything like them."


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

The Cimmerian studies the 'Ogres' and looks at their weapons and armor.

"What do your brother and his friends look like?  What were they looking for down here?  Do you live in the city above?"




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> She reaches up to the encircling arm, absentmindedly stroking it.  The feel of her silky skin is incredibly distracting; the Cimmerian is having difficulty concentrating on anything but her.
> 
> "Could you help me find my brother?  He came down a couple days ago, with some friends of his, and no one's heard anything about them since."
> 
> "I think they're called 'ogres,' or something like that.  I've never seen anything like them."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian studies the 'Ogres' and looks at their weapons and armor.
> 
> "What do your brother and his friends look like?  What were they looking for down here?  Do you live in the city above?"




"Jon's about your height, brown hair, green eyes like me.  I don't know who else he was with.  They came down looking for treasure or something.  We do live in Waterdeep."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2004)

Lots of going back and responding to stuff, just bear with me. Or you could just let it be, it's not going to change stuff.


> Brystasia's entry is noted with much greater interest; the entire bar drops silent, save for a few errant mugs or forks clattering to a table or floor.
> 
> "Lady Purelove! Surely you can't mean to go plunging into Undermountain? That's for young fools of sellswords and hired wands, not a respectable gentlewoman such as yourself!"





> As the bar hushes Brystasia gives a pleasant smiles and gives a small wave in general not wanting to take the moment away from those meeting her for the first time. She playfully hides the smile as she gracefully moves amongst the people to the speaker of the greeting, “So now I’m not so young?”



 Vilya smiles to herself, finding the conversation amusing. She does her best to blend in the crowd, not really in the mood to be there in the spotlight with Brystasia. She shuffles to the counter and orders herself a drink. She starts iddly sipping it, listening to what Brystasia is saying at the same time.


> Brystasia smiles and nods at Meekel as he walks though the door and she speaks quickly to the men flocked around her, “Sorry boys I imagine he is here for me and that I should take it in private.”
> 
> A low groan escapes the crowd as she elegantly and gracefully moves across the inn and points to an out of the way and quite booth. After pleasantries are finished she listens quietly as Meekel explains his reason for tracking her down.



 Vilya lets a small chuckle escape her at the response Brystasia got. As Brystasia moves through the crowd with the power of her presence, Vilya does the same with her grace. She finds her way just outside of the booth that Brystasia and Meekel entered, and leans to a wall closeby, listening to the conversation but not exactly interested in taking part.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds to Melsa, "Any idea where Jon and his friends might have went?  In the tavern, they claimed these corridors go for miles."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds to Melsa, "Any idea where Jon and his friends might have went?  In the tavern, they claimed these corridors go for miles."




"I have no idea.  They came in through the Yawning Portal, but I don't know where they went."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2004)

Sandorel _shifts_ and emerges in an alleyway in the Clerc's Ward in Sigil. He stumbles forwards almost in a daze as he struggles to process the immensity of his comprehension. Steadying himself against a wall he closes his eyes and breeths deeply. Even though he can hear every conversation, every breath within what feels like half the city it's still an improvement.  
 He thought he had handled it well in front of his brothers in the monastery, he had presented himself flawlessly before them and not allowed them to realise that his mind was being torn apart, but he couldn't deny from himself that he had escaped, again. He wasn't ready for what was to come, for what must be done...
 None of it mattered, everything matters. He screams out in agony as his mind expands another level and insigths rush trough his mind faster than his mortal neurons can process them, and for a while the world is gone. When he wakes up a young tiefling child stands above him, looking down. 
 "Are you a God?" , the girl wrinkles her forhead and squints at his face, curious and terrified at the same time. "Have you come to fight the Lady?" She jerks her head around, looks at him one last time, then she runs away, fleeing for her life. 
 He looks after her in silence, and then chuckles to himself quietly as he climbs back to his feet and walks out into the city.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

The Cimmerian responds, "Why don't we return to the Yawning Portal.  You can wait there safely while I search for your brother.  

"Some of the people in the tavern may know where your brother and his friends planned to look for treasure."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian responds, "Why don't we return to the Yawning Portal.  You can wait there safely while I search for your brother.
> 
> "Some of the people in the tavern may know where your brother and his friends planned to look for treasure."




"I can't just abandon him!  Mon said I was to take care of him!  I promise I won't get in the way.  Please let me help?"  She clutches the Cimmerian's hand imploringly, looking at him through her bangs with dark, soulful eyes.


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

Then we will search for him together.  But lets return up to the tavern and see if anyone there knows where your brother and his friends might have gone searching for treasure.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 31, 2004)

"Alright.  If you really think it's best."  She suddenly notices the wound across the Cimmerian's left arm, and exclaims "You're hurt!  Here, let me help you."  She tears a strip of cloth off her dress, and begins binding the wound.


----------



## Endur (Apr 1, 2004)

The Cimmerian thanks her and after their wounds are bound, leads her safely back up to the tavern.

Before returning to the surface, he strips the Ogres of any valuables or clues, looking perhaps, for any items she might recognize as belonging to her brother.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 1, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian thanks her and after their wounds are bound, leads her safely back up to the tavern.
> 
> Before returning to the surface, he strips the Ogres of any valuables or clues, looking perhaps, for any items she might recognize as belonging to her brother.




The Ogres have little on them save the axes they carried, a handful of coppers, and some extremely dubious meat.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She looks into the near finished wine as she quietly replies, “Its not really a your friends thing as Conan didn’t want to wait for me to get my equipment, Sandorel had pressing and secret things to do, no doubt pondering the destruction of a deity to prove his manhood. Antillus I simply cannot comprehend sometimes so as I said it’s only Conan that went into the Undermountain.  I imagine that an arcana specialist of your skill would have considerable offers on the table for adventuring.  If you don’t mind me asking, why us and why Undermountain?”  She finishes off her spiel with a friendly smile.




"Well, first and foremost, if you are going into Halaster's playground, you are going to need someone with an idea of what is going on.  Not to imply that any of you are incapable, but Halaster's traps, especially the stuff deep down, may require more than just a passing understanding of magic."

"Then there is the fact that I find myself a little short of funds.  While in my youth I was a realitively successful adventurer, my true calling has always been that of a scholar.  Being a scholar, unfortunately, does not pay overly well, so from time to time I find it necessary to augment my purse by returning to the adventuring life." he says a bit sheepishly.

He considers something for a moment, taking a swallow from his drink, "Lastly, I am a collector of information, for years I have listened to the tales of adventures, like yourself.  I have recorded them in many volumes.  Mostly these are tales of farmer's children who take up the mace and club out of necessity to battle forces that threaten what they hold dear.  Occasionally some groups like yours come along, who have tales of events which have far reaching consquences or hidden knowledge.  Taken alone, these are just interesting tales, but if you study them you can begin to peice together greater mysteries."

"I believe that I have a place to start looking for one of Faerun's greatest mysteries, however, I will need powerful allies if I am to look into these places.  I wanted to join you for a little adventure to see if this group was the allies I need.  Don't get me wrong mi'lady, I have every confidence in you personally, but ftom your story, I would guess that the group itself may be a little unstable."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 1, 2004)

*Briastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia listens completely to the gnomes with a smile that suggests she agrees with him, “Oh I wouldn’t put all of your confidence in me as the others could easily have taken care of the Seer without  me.”  She gives a small sheepish smile, “I do believe I was really only in their way but they are quite capable so if you could convince them go on your mysterious quest they would probably be fine.”

She pauses from her questioning long enough to single for another drink before she turns back with a large grin on her face, “So what’s this great mystery?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

ooc: Paxus; Does Sandorel manage to find any of the items he wanted? Does anything of interest happen on his expedition?


----------



## Endur (Apr 2, 2004)

The Cimmerian and Melsa return to the tavern.  He introduces Melsa to Brystasia.  They make inquiries of other tavern goers regarding Melsa's brother and where he might have tried to go in Undermountain.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Paxus; Does Sandorel manage to find any of the items he wanted? Does anything of interest happen on his expedition?




Sandorel can find the items, but at 120% of list price.  Nothing of particular significance occurs.

Before reaching the well up to the tavern, the Cimmerian notices that his thoughts are strangely slowed and slurred; he is having considerable difficulty speaking.  Hearing this, Melsa asks "Are you all right?  You seem unwell."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Sandorel can find the items, but at 120% of list price.




Even after negotiating the price using his superior Charisma and Diplomacy? (And whatever information he managed to deduce with his sence motive about the personality of the shopkeeper?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Even after negotiating the price using his superior Charisma and Diplomacy? (And whatever information he managed to deduce with his sence motive about the personality of the shopkeeper?)



That's why he can buy them at all.  9th level pearls of power are the sort of thing archmages use as trump cards; they're hard to find on an open market.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 2, 2004)

“I hesitate to say, at least here, but let me assure you that we are talking about something of great significance.”  Meekel says looking around at the shady customers of the inn.

“On the other hand, I am sure your large friend is a very capable warrior, but not all challenges in the Undermountain are physical in nature.  His impetuousness, charging into the unknown without allies, could very well get him in trouble.  Are any of the rest of your group showing up?  If not, I can issue a sending, perhaps to draw him back so that he might not be in danger alone.”


----------



## Endur (Apr 2, 2004)

The Cimmerian tells Melsa, 
"Sslllloooowwww.  Sssooommmeeethhhinnnggg Wwwrrrooonnnngg."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Sandorel buys the items and, assuming he found them in Sigil, makes a speach in one of the City's major squares. In a voice filled with power and conviction, radiating awesome beauty and strength, he makes an impassioned speach about the dangers of worshiping the Gods and about the infinite potential of the mortal races. 

ooc: some exerpts:
"The Powers are bound by those who give them power. It is your worship that empowers them. They know this, and therefore seek to control you. Whatever their arguments, regardless of the persona they seek to present, Love, Fear or Duty, to them you are nothing more than chattel; Souls to feed and fatten for the slaughter."

"They need you, but you do not need them. They are limited by their need for faith, but your potential is infinite. Turn away from the Gods, they do not deserve your reverance. If you must worship, then worship yourself and your kindred, become the source of your own miracles. 
Faith is power, why allow it to be leached away for the benefit of beings that regard you as nothing when you can harness it for yourself? I can show you how, but you must find the strength within yourself."

"I am Human, I recieve no worship, I devour no souls. I have risen to power only by the strength of my own self, and I am yet at the beginning of my journey. We all share the same potential, free-willed and mortal beings, and we can all ascend. Divinity is not the pinnacle of power. Infinity is, and our potential is infinite."

ooc: reactions?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Cimmerian tells Melsa,
> "Sslllloooowwww.  Sssooommmeeethhhinnnggg Wwwrrrooonnnngg."




"You've been poisoned!  It must have been on the Ogre's blade!  Don't worry, I'll lead you to help."  She leads the Cimmerian down a passage (whose presence is unsurprising, despite a small voice in his head claiming it wasn't there before).  He finds himself in a well-appointed room, filled with adornments of patinaed bronze, and feels himself falling onto a bed of down shortly before darkness overwhelms him.

Sandorel finds the crowd's reaction somewhat surprising: all but a handful ignore him, and most of those who take notice curse him for a "damned Athar."  One man, however, approaches him peacefully.  He asks simply "Do we have a friend in common?"  As he does so, Sandorel's heightened senses pick out his hand reaching to an earring he wears, in the shape of a peacock's tail.  He can easily tell that the combination of gesture and words is deliberate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

With a small wink she replies, “I imagine that it is indeed of great significance if it has garnered you attention.  I must admit I spend most of my time doing Sune’s work and her plans for me using consist of more of cities and diplomacy over the epic question and a dirty dungeon.”  With a grin that radiates charm she continues, “I must admit I long for the chance again and I’m quite excited at the idea but I can’t not speak for the others…  At least not yet.”

Brystasia frowns in a combination of worry and poutiness as she considers Meekel’s words, “I agree he wouldn’t even hold up enough to let me get my stuff to go down their with him.  I wonder if he considers me worthy of his company or if he doubts my abilities in such matters.  I imagine he’s fine but maybe you should try to convince him to turn back before that can take a turn for the worse.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Sandorel finds the crowd's reaction somewhat surprising: all but a handful ignore him, and most of those who take notice curse him for a "damned Athar."  One man, however, approaches him peacefully.  He asks simply "Do we have a friend in common?"  As he does so, Sandorel's heightened senses pick out his hand reaching to an earring he wears, in the shape of a peacock's tail.  He can easily tell that the combination of gesture and words is deliberate.




Sigillians are well used to the extraordinary, but Sandorel found it surprising that they were this jaded and cynical. This was a place relatively free of the Gods, though, so maybe the matter was not as pressing here.

_It's almost like I'm trying to preach in the Gray Waste. What is causing this plague of indifference? _  

He nods slightly to the peacock man, "Perhaps we have a common enemy?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

The Cimmerian's luck is such that he found a Femme Fatale that can find a well appointed bedroom even in a dungeon of dire reputation.  

The Cimmerian doesn't fall into a deep sleep, as he is expecting the "Ogre" that got away to return with his friends for revenge.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sigillians are well used to the extraordinary, but Sandorel found it surprising that they were this jaded and cynical. This was a place relatively free of the Gods, though, so maybe the matter was not as pressing here.
> 
> _It's almost like I'm trying to preach in the Gray Waste. What is causing this plague of indifference? _
> 
> He nods slightly to the peacock man, "Perhaps we have a common enemy?"




"Perhaps.  This marketplace may not be the best location to talk.  Shall we find somewhere more private?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Perhaps.  This marketplace may not be the best location to talk.  Shall we find somewhere more private?"




"A neutral location, perhaps a nearby Inn."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "A neutral location, perhaps a nearby Inn."




The man guides you to an innocent-seeming inn; the clientele is mostly humanoid, with a single steam mephit chattering away with a small group in a corner.  "Do you not, then, know the Peacock Angel?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The man guides you to an innocent-seeming inn; the clientele is mostly humanoid, with a single steam mephit chattering away with a small group in a corner.  "Do you not, then, know the Peacock Angel?" he asks quietly.




ooc: Do I? (kn the planes +27)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

He was once an extremely powerful angel, very high among the ranks on Mount Celestia.  He disappeared without any trace some thousand years ago, and has only been whispered of since.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Sandorel answers the agent with seeming indifference.
"I know some, but not enough. What would this risen Celestial want with me?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

"He has had . . . differences of opinion with those who call themselves 'gods.'  I had presumed that he was the one who gave you this message to preach; it appears I was mistaken, yet it seems we still have a common goal."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

"My message is my own, but the truth is universal. It seems we have both come upon a similar vision, though likely founded in two very different perspectives. Our goal may well be the same, and though ultimately the downfall of the gods in ony a means to an end what lies beyond is distant enough to be of little practical consideration.
 I would meet with this master of yours, to determine what we can offer each others in the furtherance of our cause."

ooc: Did he roll a 1 on his Perform (Speach) roll back in the square? His untrained skill is +25.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "My message is my own, but the truth is universal. It seems we have both come upon a similar vision, though likely founded in two very different perspectives. Our goal may well be the same, and though ultimately the downfall of the gods in ony a means to an end what lies beyond is distant enough to be of little practical consideration.
> I would meet with this master of yours, to determine what we can offer each others in the furtherance of our cause."
> 
> ooc: Did he roll a 1 on his Perform (Speach) roll back in the square? His untrained skill is +25.




"He may come to visit you, then.  What is your name?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

"He may. My name is Sandorel Ilazar. When and where can I expect to meet him?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

While dreaming on a bed of down, the Cimmerian wonders at the bronze items he saw in the bedroom.  

He idly wonders if his sword really can fight enemies all by itself and what it will do to the Ogres should they dare to try to attack him while he is asleep.  He wonders if the sword will drag his body through the motions of combat, or if the sword somehow magically flies like an arrow, or as if there were an invisible warrior wielding it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 6, 2004)

The man who had spoken to Sandorel bows his head in acknowledgement and leaves, swiftly fading into the crowds outside the inn.

The Cimmerian has fevered dreams.  Strange images assault him, but he only recognizes two: the faces of Melsa and Brystasia.  It seems as if one is protecting him from the other, but he can't quite tell which.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 6, 2004)

Sandorel stays in Sigil for a few hours, waiting for the Peacock Angel. He takes the time to visit his old friends in the Athar chapterhouse, trying to bring them around to his version of their common philosophy while chatting in a friendly and informal tone. 
(Diplomacy: +53)


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> With a small wink she replies, “I imagine that it is indeed of great significance if it has garnered you attention.  I must admit I spend most of my time doing Sune’s work and her plans for me using consist of more of cities and diplomacy over the epic question and a dirty dungeon.”  With a grin that radiates charm she continues, “I must admit I long for the chance again and I’m quite excited at the idea but I can’t not speak for the others…  At least not yet.”
> 
> Brystasia frowns in a combination of worry and poutiness as she considers Meekel’s words, “I agree he wouldn’t even hold up enough to let me get my stuff to go down their with him.  I wonder if he considers me worthy of his company or if he doubts my abilities in such matters.  I imagine he’s fine but maybe you should try to convince him to turn back before that can take a turn for the worse.”




"Very well then, I will issue a sending and see if we can convince him to return." With that, Meekel begin the 10 minute casting of Sending with the following message: 

"Lady Brystania and I would like to accompany you in your foray into the undermountain, we are at the Yawning Portal where you entered."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 10, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel stays in Sigil for a few hours, waiting for the Peacock Angel. He takes the time to visit his old friends in the Athar chapterhouse, trying to bring them around to his version of their common philosophy while chatting in a friendly and informal tone.
> (Diplomacy: +53)




Sandorel makes a fair bit of headway; though the arguments haven't changed, he's rather more compelling than the last time he visited.  By nightfall (Waterdeep time, given the lack of sun in Sigil), there is as of yet no sign of any Peacock Angel.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Sandorel, bored and irritated at the celestial's apparent arrogance, triggers the Mind Blank effect of his newly bought ring and returns back to Waterdeep after saying his farewells to his old friends in Sigil. 

His godlike charisma radiates from him like a sun when he walks down the street towards the temple of Sune, but he doesn't really expect any reactions from anyone. Waterdeep, like Sigil, is after all a city where the extraordinary is common.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 12, 2004)

Meekel looks thoughtful for a moment, ”I have received no response, meaning one of three things.  He chose not to respond.  He could not respond. He did not receive my message.  The latter two would indicate dire circumstances.  He may in fact be in danger as we speak.”

“I would propose that we go after him now, but unfortunately I am not set up to track anyone through the labyrinth maze that is Undermountain.  Perhaps one of the adventurers here,” he indicates the common room of the yawning portal, ”is an accomplished tracker whom we might employ.”

“Most of my lesser magic were consumed by identifying the items you brought me this morning.  Perhaps the proprietor carries lighting instruments that I regularly use my lesser magic for.  I will see if I can secure us some light, perhaps you could persuade one of these gentlemen to help us.”

With that Meekel will approach the bartender to see if he can buy a few sunrods or a lantern with oil or at the very least a tourch.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Before Meekel has time to leave for the bartender, Vilya speaks up. "I have light."
She pulls out a smooth globe that radiates light from her belt pouch. "I know that gnomes have good night eyes, but what of you, Lady Brystasia?"

*OoC:* Statistically, that's an everburning torch. Just looks cooler that way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia looks at Meekel with an annoyed look on her face, “I’m sure he is just ignoring us.” But her face softens up as she continues, “but I would hate to see something bad happen to him so your right we must go and look for him.”

Brystasia grins and smiles at Vilya before she winks playfully, “I’ll be just fine as I have my mother’s eyes.”


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 12, 2004)

Meekel looks startled when Vilya speaks up, almost as if he was too distracted my Brystania that he didn't notice her presence.  He smiles at the glow globe, "It will all be for naught if we can't find him.  I have nothing currently memorized which would give us his location, do either of you two ladies have any skill or spell which might come in useful?"

[ooc: Sorry Dalamar, didn't realize Vilya was there]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

*OoC:* Don't worry, she wasn't really present, just kind of hanging close by.

*IC:* "Unfortunately I can't help with that. I was not the tracker of my pack."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 12, 2004)

A halfling man leaps down from a stool near the bar, approaching the group.  "If it's a tracker ye need, I'll offer me services. Gareth's the name, and I've been down a time or two.  Twenty platinum, and I'll hunt down this friend of yours."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Sandorel, after inquiring after Brystasia's whereabouts at the temple, heads towards the Inn. He arrives, and greets his old companions. "It is, as always, a pleasure to see you again my ladies. Sir Gnome. I assume the King and the Hunter have already descended?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia grins happy to see Sandorel’s return and she quickly fills him in on all the details that she knows as she curious grins at him almost like she’s missing something.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

"I have prepared no spell that could find them, but at least we know where Conan was heading before he disappeared. Perhaps we should go down after him. He may have acted precipitously but I still fell some obligation towards a companion in danger. There are many hazards that can not be overcome with brute force of arms alone."


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A halfling man leaps down from a stool near the bar, approaching the group.  "If it's a tracker ye need, I'll offer me services. Gareth's the name, and I've been down a time or two.  Twenty platinum, and I'll hunt down this friend of yours."




Does Meekel have any idea who this Halfling gentlemen is and what kind of reputation he might have?  (Remembering that Meekel spends a lot of time interviewing adventurers, His Lore is +25 if it is relevant), "Your offer is very generous, give my companions and I a moment to discuss it."



			
				Sandorel said:
			
		

> "I have prepared no spell that could find them, but at least we know where Conan was heading before he disappeared. Perhaps we should go down after him. He may have acted precipitously but I still fell some obligation towards a companion in danger. There are many hazards that can not be overcome with brute force of arms alone."




"So true, I was just telling Lady Brystania the same thing.  It is unfortunate that neither of us came prepared to find a lost companion.  I am afraid my funding is a little light at the moment and 20 platinum would be a significant amount for me, but I do not have any other recourse than to hire our Halfling friend."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

"I'm afraid I have nearly nothing in the way of money myself, the merchants of Sigil were unusually greedy." Sandorel shrugs. He turns to the halfling, "The man we are looking for is a great hero, a king of a distant land. If you help us find him I'm sure he will reward you richly."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia seems lost as the of the conversations continues around her as see seems more interested in steering more and more intently at Sandorel.  Finally she manages to clear the cobwebs as the thought of wasting time haggling over a few platinum coins upsets her and replies to the halfling demands as she pulls out a few coins, “Here’s 15 platinum coins.”  She drops the coins in his greedy hands as her turquoise blue eyes dart back to Sandorel, “I’ll give you 15 more if you can get us too are friend and back out in under an hour.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 13, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Does Meekel have any idea who this Halfling gentlemen is and what kind of reputation he might have?  (Remembering that Meekel spends a lot of time interviewing adventurers, His Lore is +25 if it is relevant),




As he said, he's been into Undermountain about a half-dozen times, the longest being a three-week excursion; since he's still alive, he probably has a fair idea of what he's doing, but he's certainly not in the league of such warriors as the Cimmerian.

He smiles up at Brystasia.  "For ye, milady, I can take that offer.  Do ye need supplies, or shall we head doon now?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia takes her eyes off of Sandorel for a second and gives the halflings a friendly and thankful smile, “I think we can leave now as Meekel said he could be in danger.”

Brystasia quickly finishes her drink and gather the little equipment she has with her and joins the others as they wait for the stone to be lifted again.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

Sandorel looks at Brystasia briefly while waiting for the stone to be moved. Their last meeting had ended poorly, and at the moment he found it best to bide his time. 
At least the spell seemed to be having some effect on her. Reassuring, since he had started to fear that it had worn off soon after he left the Outlands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Embarrassed Brystasia glances down as Sanderol looks at her it her and she finds herself wonder how long its been since making eye contact with a man had effected her so, _Years…  At least a few of them too._

Unable to contain herself as the stone gate seems to take forever she walks over to Sanderol her turquoise blue eyes steering deeply into his dark eyes and she smiles loving at him, “Its good to see you again Sanderol…”  She seems slightly confused in what to say and leans in and whispers seductively in his ear, “I’m sure Conan is just ignoring us as usual and I’m sure Meekel and Vilya can handle it so why don’t you and I have that private discussion on religion we’ve been meaning to have?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

He smiles, a brilliant white smile designed to light any woman's heart on fire, and gently holds her shoulders. "Not now, Brystasia, not yet. I don't want to..." _take advantage of you._ He trembles slightly with the effort of gently pushing her away. "I know the importance of beauty, your mere presence is a constant and overwhelming reminder, your point has been made." He smiles, "My arguments don't have the same sex-appeal."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia trembles with desire and lets out a soft audible sound after seeing the heart-wrenching smile.  She blinks her large blue eyes and looks around with a confused look on her flushed face uncertain as to what Sanderol had just said to her.  She turns back to him with a look of pure desperation oh her graceful face, “Please?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 16, 2004)

The moment is ruined beyond repair as Gareth speaks up apolegetically.  "Begging your pardon, Lady, but we should head down now."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia ignores the halflings and concentrates on Sandorel’s dark eyes with a small seductive smile on her face as she waits for his answer.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

Vilya rolls her eyes as she notices what is going on between Sandorel and Brystasia.
"We can leave them behind if they so wish, good halfling. Unless our friend has gotten into much worse trouble than we expect, we should have no trouble whatsoever."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 16, 2004)

Gareth, Meekel, and Vilya proceed down into Undermountain.  Gareth quickly searches the sandy floor for tracks, and begins following the Cimmerian's trail.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 16, 2004)

Meekel watches the young lovebirds, _Ah to be young again._

Descending down to the Undermountain, 

”Keep those keen elven eyes open Vilya, my own perceptive abilities seem to have lessened with the more books I have read, and I have read a lot of books.  I will let you two deal with any of the lesser creatures we might encounter, I am afraid most of my lesser magics have been consumed and I haven’t had the chance to restock.  If something big comes our way, though, I have more than enough firepower.” he says tapping his head.

When they get down to the bottom, Meekel pushes his glasses higher on his nose, takes a rod in either hand and follows their guide.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Sandorel shakes his head, desperately trying to clear his thoughts from the desire raging inside him.

"Brystasia, I understand what you are feeling for me and why. I'm afraid your attraction to me is not caused by nature alone. Most of my magnetism is the result of a powerful spell that I have cast on myself. 
This was the reason I left Waterdeep for a time, to cast this ritual and take another step towards my goals. I intended it to help me win over the people to my cause, but it I never meant for it to trap you so completely. I cannot take advantage of you, or we will both lose ourselves."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

"I'm counting more on my ears than my eyes, Meekel. Keeping one's eyes open at a desert can be hazardous, especially during sand storms."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

The group comes to a chamber, in which two ogre corpses lie.  "The man you're looking for killed these two, and a third fled.  There was another here, a smaller humanoid, but definitely not human.  It looks like he and the newcomer backtracked a ways."  Gareth begins to follow that trail.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2004)

"You can tell all that just by looking at the floor?"
Vilya regards the floor for a moment, but being inaccustomed to such things sees that, floor.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "You can tell all that just by looking at the floor?"
> Vilya regards the floor for a moment, but being inaccustomed to such things sees that, floor.




"Bits of sand tracked in various patterns, blood splashes, scuffs on the stone; you just need to know what to look for."


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 18, 2004)

"Can you tell how long ago?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 18, 2004)

"A couple hours, no more than four or five."  He trails the path back a distance, and it ends abruptly in the middle of a corridor.  "The tracks stop here.  Might have taken a portal, or used their own magics to leave."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2004)

"Could you track down the ogre that ran away, then? We could possibly get a description of whomever was there, and track the person down."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 18, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Could you track down the ogre that ran away, then? We could possibly get a description of whomever was there, and track the person down."




"Alright," he replies, and begins to do exactly that.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 21, 2004)

The party has gone perhaps thirty yards, down several passages, when they are met by a floating golden sword; it is immediately recognizable as that carried by the Cimmerian.  It pauses, almost seeming to examine them, and then turns to the wall, hacking crude but recognizable letters into it with brutal strokes.

CONAN WAS TAKEN BY DEMON TO ABYSS
HE WILL BE AVENGED


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

Vilya stares in awe at the floating sword. And her awe increases as the sword carves words on the wall. Then she starts eyeing it warily.
"You seem much more than before, Sword. What are your motives on this?"


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 21, 2004)

"The Abyss?  Oh dear, that is going to require some preperation.  Is he still alive?" Meekel says, ignoring the fact that he is speaking to a glowing, floating sword whose responses are written in swordstrokes on the wall.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 21, 2004)

The sword replies

HIS BODY LIVES
HIS SOUL IS DEAD


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 21, 2004)

Sandorel leaves Brystasia after a long and emotional silence, and heads down after Meekel and Vilya, casting _Find the Path_ to track down Conan.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

OOC: From the SRD:



> _Find the path_ works with respect to locations, not objects or creatures at a locale.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 22, 2004)

ooc: ok, then he walks into undermountain on random, trusting in his spells to find his way back if he gets lost.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2004)

"Oh... well that is most troubling indeed" he says, running his hands through his thinning brown hair.

"We had best get back to Brystania and Sandorel if we are going to the Abyss we are going to need all the help we can get."

"Would you care to accompany us, blade?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

The blade responds, but not through the time-consuming process of carving letters into the wall; instead, it flies into Vilya's hand, nestling its hilt comfortably.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

Vilya is startled as the blade places itself in her hand. She looks at it for a while before speaking.
"You do realise that you aren't exactly my weapon of choice, don't you? You'll be fighting on your own most of the time."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Vilya is startled as the blade places itself in her hand. She looks at it for a while before speaking.
> "You do realise that you aren't exactly my weapon of choice, don't you? You'll be fighting on your own most of the time."




Vilya gets an odd feeling, almost of contemplation.  Suddenly, the blade lifts itself from her hand, and dashes itself against the wall brutally, shattering into dozens of pieces.  As she watches aghast, they crawl together, reforging into a gleaming scimitar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

Sandorel advances towards the noice, if he heard it.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

"That... is impressive..." Vilya says and picks the weapon up. She tries the weapon out, testing the weight and balance with a few strikes.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel advances towards the noice, if he heard it.




With Sandorel's incredibly heightened senses, he is able to piece together the echoes, knowing both where the sound came from and the fastest route there.  He arrives in minutes.

Vilya finds the weapon to be almost too perfectly balanced; the blade anticipates her intent and moves with it, slicing more quickly than any blade she's wielded before.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 23, 2004)

”Fascinating.” Meekel says as he pulls forth a tome from his backpack, sits down and begins sketching the blade.

”You should be aware intelligent blades are not tools, but distinct entities with their own motivations.  If you accept the blade, you are forming more of a partnership than anything else.  It is a dangerous thing to do without understanding the goals of the sword, scimitar now I suppose, particularly one of power.” Meekel says as he concentrates on capturing the likeness of the flashing blade.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

Sandorel walks out of the shadows, "Indeed. And whatever the weapons goals may be and however compatible your alignments you need to be wary so that you don't become its tool."

He takes in the crude scratchings on the wall, "I take it we're going to the Abyss, then. I doubt lesser measures will suffice if his soul is indeed dead. Unless you want to attempt to _Wish_ him back?" , he says turning to Meekel.

ooc: Kn (Religion) +27, Kn (Planes) +27.

Does he manage to piece together what exaclty happened to Conan, and his current situation?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

"Fascinating... Too bad you can't talk, would make communication much easier. Hmm, I doubt your old scabbard can hold you now, means we'll need to find a new one for my old scimitar."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Does he manage to piece together what exaclty happened to Conan, and his current situation?




The clues are extremely vague, and the sword isn't long on description; you can tell that he's been taken by a female demon, and that his soul, personality, or some other significant part of him has been destroyed or corrupted beyond recognition.  Without divination, though, you don't know exactly where he's been taken, or by exactly whom.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

*Bumpity-bump*

Is there something you're waiting for that I need to do, or has this game simply died from my poor management?


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

*OoC:* I quess we're a bit stuck on what to do since we don't have a clear goal. 

*IC:* "So what is our plan henceforth? Shall we try to recover our friend's body to bring him back or, if he is beyond saving, give him a proper burial?"


----------



## Serpenteye (May 1, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* I quess we're a bit stuck on what to do since we don't have a clear goal.
> 
> *IC:* "So what is our plan henceforth? Shall we try to recover our friend's body to bring him back or, if he is beyond saving, give him a proper burial?"




"I shall see what answers I can find tomorrow. There might still be a way to save him."

ooc: Will Commune still work for a godless cleric? Maybe the spell could allow him to seek the answers on his own without divine assistance?
If Commune is not a good spell for the purpose of finding Conan, do any of you know of a clerical spell that would be better? (I'm somewhat of a novice in playing high level clerics)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "I shall see what answers I can find tomorrow. There might still be a way to save him."
> 
> ooc: Will Commune still work for a godless cleric? Maybe the spell could allow him to seek the answers on his own without divine assistance?
> If Commune is not a good spell for the purpose of finding Conan, do any of you know of a clerical spell that would be better? (I'm somewhat of a novice in playing high level clerics)




The spell says that a cleric of no particular deity contacts a deity (or other divine agent) of a similar philosophy.  With your heightened wisdom, it seems to you that, most likely, you would contact some extraplanar force that shares your beliefs, quite possibly the Peacock Angel.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 1, 2004)

Sandorel asks the sword.
"Was he taken bodily to hell, or just stripped of his soul? Having his mortal husk in our posession might ease his eventual return to the living, can you take us to it if it remains in the dungeon?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sandorel asks the sword.
> "Was he taken bodily to hell, or just stripped of his soul? Having his mortal husk in our posession might ease his eventual return to the living, can you take us to it if it remains in the dungeon?"




HE WAS TAKEN WHOLE


----------



## Serpenteye (May 2, 2004)

"Then we should return to the surace and make our preparations for the morrow."
Sandorel looks at his two companions, and after recieving their agreement turns around and walks out the way he came.
"I would prefer if we didn't return to the temple, but try to find ourselves a decent inn."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2004)

"You have something against the temple?"


----------



## Serpenteye (May 2, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "You have something against the temple?"




"Since Brystasia is no longer with us it would be rude to overstay our welcome. She was the reason we were invited, after all.

That's not the entire reason, but it's enough."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2004)

"I see... Well, I have to get the rest of my items from there in any case."


----------



## Serpenteye (May 3, 2004)

Sandorel keeps walking back towards the surface.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2004)

You return to the temple, gather your belongings, and locate an inn.  The night is uneventful.

OOC: Just list the change in spells prepped, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

In her chambers Brystasia lies naked upon her bed and the soft phoenix down blanket that was recovered from the seer not so long ago.  Breathing deeply she tries to concentrations on her breathing, and the rhythm of her heart, hoping to make them return to there normal steady nature.  

As her body tingled in ways it hadn’t in years she careful rolled from the soft bed making sure not to wake the sleeping form of Hestia while she gracefully and quietly walked into the bathroom. 

She looked in the mirror wondering what she had done; most of the night was a blur but she felt no shame in what she had done as no true Sunite ever would, but as she steered into her Turquoise blue eyes she couldn’t help but wonder if someone from last night would end up being attracted to her and if all the pain and misery she had been trying to avoid.  

As much as she worried her devotion to Sune only showed this as a sign, she had left to much of herself unused and unloved, and she resolved to never to cut herself off from her true feelings again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

After a long hot soaking bath during which Hestia had informed Brystasia that both Sandorel and Vilya had taken their equipment and left the temple Brystasia quickly started to don her adventuring gear.  

Brystasia didn’t know how she knew but she had little doubt that the quick departure meant something was wrong as she doubted Sandorel or the others would just leave without saying good-bye.  

As Hestia appeared Brystasia slips her second boot on and Brystasia turned to her with an expression of nervous grief on her face, “Is there any word on why they left so quickly and where they went?”

Seeing the look in Hestia’s eyes she nods and grudgingly accepts the little information she has, “Thanks, I will simply go to them I’m going to have to eventually anyway.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia didn’t know where the inn was when she left the temple of Sune but she had no trouble finding someone to escort her when she asked him on the street.  Smiling appreciatively at her escort, who looked more than a little confused as to why Lady Purelove would go to such a place on her own, Brystasia walked into the inn without a second thought.

Glancing over her shoulder with typical charming smile she graciously dismissed her escort “Thank you, Tallion, wasn’t it?  I can handle it from here.” 

The young man gulped once but finally manages to make a nod and grudgingly departs in a why that suggests he has no real desire to leave her.

If Brystasia noted such a thing she gives no outwardly sign as she gracefully approaches the barkeep and owner presenting another one of her famous smiles, “Yes, I’m looking for two of your guests.  The first one is male with dark eyes and dark hair, rather thin, but of average height.”  She looks apologetic as she continues, “He might have come off as rather condensing.  The other was a female elf very fit and trim with light hair and light eyes and she would be all business but might seems out of place, can you help me any?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If Brystasia noted such a thing she gives no outwardly sign as she gracefully approaches the barkeep and owner presenting another one of her famous smiles, “Yes, I’m looking for two of your guests.  The first one is male with dark eyes and dark hair, rather thin, but of average height.”  She looks apologetic as she continues, “He might have come off as rather condensing.  The other was a female elf very fit and trim with light hair and light eyes and she would be all business but might seems out of place, can you help me any?”




The owner gives Brystasia the room numbers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

With an appreciation smile Brystasia turns from the innkeeper and heads for Sandorel’s room and once there she nervously wipes her damp palms on her dress before knocking softly.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 11, 2004)

Sandorel is gazing into the fire, meditating on the nature of reality and annihilation. It had taken some getting used to, but at last he had grown accustomed to his new-found power. The strength of His mere precense was no longer radiating wildly, but kept under tight but effortless control. 

He turns towards the door a moment before Brystasia's knock and says in a strong voice. "Brystasia, enter."  
When she sees him she can feel his charisma like the sun eclipsed by the moon, no longer too bright to look at.

ooc: I'm making a wild unfounded assumption that Sandorel can choose to appear less charismatic than he really is, possibly requiring a Will save to do so. His effective charisma for social interaction right now is 40. High enough to be attractive, but not enough to force all women he meet to jump him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm making a wild unfounded assumption that Sandorel can choose to appear less charismatic than he really is, possibly requiring a Will save to do so. His effective charisma for social interaction right now is 40. High enough to be attractive, but not enough to force all women he meet to jump him.




Perfectly reasonable to me, but it's not so much a reduction in the charisma as in how much is projected.  He simply doesn't look people in the eye, doesn't raise his voice, and otherwise avoids anything that would bring the full force of his personality to bear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia’s brow creases in confusion as she stairs in wonder how he could have possibly heard her approach but she tries to hide her anxiety as she enters the room.  Brystasia bites her lip as she sees how awe inspiring Sandorel looks while he sets next to the fire but she know longer feels the uncontrollable dizzy feelings she was experience before.

She takes a few more steps and then stops not really sure how to proceed but after a meek smile she replies, “You left the temple in haste and without saying good bye... why?  If my actions where offensive I would have apologized, and I do so now…”

The pleading look in her eyes gives little doubt to her sincerity.









*OOC:*


I agree not that it matters.  As of note I don’t see her having anymore issues, or at least ones she cannot control, if he does turn it up a notch or two.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She takes a few more steps and then stops not really sure how to proceed but after a meek smile she replies, “You left the temple in haste and without saying good bye... why?  If my actions where offensive I would have apologized, and I do so now…”
> 
> The pleading look in her eyes gives little doubt to her sincerity.




Seeing her again did still light a fire in his heart. But the passion was muted, disected, controlled by an insight that transcended mere emotion. Nevertheless, it was a pleasant sensation and he allowed himself to dwell on it for a moment. His smile was introverted and would have seemed cold, had he allowed it to. 
"Don't appologize, there is no reason. I am as much to blame as yourself, I became too strong too fast to easily adapt to it. I had little alternative but to leave, my reasons are my own but I no longer saw the need to corrupt the church of Sune with my presence. Matters have changed, and they have prompted new insights.
Most importantly, perhaps; Conan was lost in Undermountain, in every sense of the word. His artifact sword believe he was taken to the Abyss, and that his soul was torn from his body. The reasons, beside from the obvious ones, are unknown."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Rogue)*

Brystasia looks horrified, “What?” How did this happen?  We must rescue him!” 









*OOC:*


I really thought I had something longer in mind for my reply but I forgot it if I ever did...


----------



## Serpenteye (May 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia looks horrified, “What?” How did this happen?  We must rescue him!”




Sandorel shrugs apologetically. "He went alone into an unknown danger with only his sword and his strength to protect him. I don't know how he failed, but I should have foreseen that he would. 

I have prepared some spells that might help us find him. In fact I was just about to begin casting when you arrived. You are welcome to stay while I make my inquiries."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 15, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Looking downcast and at fault Brystasia nods her head slowly, “I tried to talk him out of it but he wouldn’t even wait for me to get my equipment."  Her look turns more serious as she continues, “Anyhow, yes I would like to stay with you as I will do anything to see him avenged or rescued.”


----------



## Serpenteye (May 17, 2004)

Sandorel smiles at Brystasia and then begins to focus inwards to cast his spell.

ooc: How do we play out the Commune? Each of my questions depend on the answer to the previous question and I can't write out all the billion possible "question-trees". Nor can we post back and forwards in the thread for all my 22 questions, that would take forever. So maybe you can just tell me wether or not I find the whereabouts of Conan and his soul?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

With the first six questions, you learn that Conan is presently in the Citadel of Briny Tears on the Abyssal layer Fury's Heart, as is his soul, though the two are not joined.  You have 16 more questions to ask on any topic.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 18, 2004)

He continues to ask about the abyssal lord of that layer, the strength of his armies and any powerful fiends under his control. He asks about the lord's allies and enemies, liquid wealth and magical treasure.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He continues to ask about the abyssal lord of that layer, the strength of his armies and any powerful fiends under his control. He asks about the lord's allies and enemies, liquid wealth and magical treasure.




The ruler of the layer is Talos, but the Citadel lies within the domain of Umberlee; both are Faerunian gods, respectively of destruction and the destructive power of the sea (which he learns from Brystasia, sparing the use of additional questions).  Talos, and her co-servants Malar (god of beasts) and Auril (goddess of winter) are her allies in theory, but would be unlikely to aid her save against serious direct attack; she relies on abyssal sea creatures and clergy for armies, and her strongest servant is Melsa of the Crimson Foam, an alu-fiend priestess of considerable power.  Many Faerunian deities are enemies of Umberlee, including Sune.  Both liquid wealth and magical treasure are immense, as befits a deity of her standing.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 18, 2004)

He asks if it would reasonably possible for them to be able to kill Umberlee without major assistance from other deities? If she was killed who would take over her portfolio and domain? What would happen to her petitioners?

Ooc: (He doesn't entirely trust brystasia's knowledge (or perspective) on those points)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He asks if it would reasonably possible for them to be able to kill Umberlee without major assistance from other deities? If she was killed who would take over her portfolio and domain? What would happen to her petitioners?
> 
> Ooc: (He doesn't entirely trust brystasia's knowledge (or perspective) on those points)




Umberlee could not be killed without powerful assistance, either a deity or a massively powerful outsider.  Were she to die, her petitioners would go to Talos, as would her portfolios of destruction; Valkur would likely assume the bulk of her role as a sea goddess, and become vastly more powerful in doing so.

That's all of your questions.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 19, 2004)

Sandorel ponders the answers briefly, and relates them to Brystasia. "The Sea Bitch probably knows about us by now, and any actions we take openly might affect what's left of Conan. It is unlikely we can reach him without first destabilizing the Domain, and doing so would require forcing the goddess into conflict with other deities. The ideal would be to ignite a total war between all the gods of this sphere, and hope that the overdeity AO confines it to the planes. That would be rather difficult to accomplish.

 A less satisfactory, but far more plausible solution would be to ignite a conflict within the Pantheon of Destruction. Inciting the lesser deities to turn against their overlord shouldn't be impossible since that are all unusually volatile by their very nature. If we assumed the disguise of Talassians and made a few damaging raids against the major temples of the Sea Bitch it would at the very least cause some confusion. She would at first assume that other deities were behind the raids, trying to implicate her master. And when she turned against them they would lay the blame before the lord of destruction. Eventually her suspicions would shift towards him as well, the sheer destruction caused by our raids would lead her to that conclusion. In the ensuing turbulence we may be able to retrieve Conan from his imprisonment."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia turquoise blue eyes go wide in shock as she listens to Sandorel describe his plans for a totally celestial war.  She Nearly interrupts him when he changes his angles of attack.

Still slightly miffed Brystasia crosses her arms over her ample chest but continues to listen as she settles back into her chair.  Slowly as her temper fades away her blue eyes drop to the floor as she reluctantly starts to agree with Sandorel. 

When he finishes speaking she takes her eyes from the floor, a look of painful resolve on her elegant face, slowly at first she begins to speech, “There is no doubt that the Sea Bitch knows of you and Vilya.  Your companions and friends of mine and Umberlee likes to keep tabs of my comings and my goings so in less than friendly circumstances I’ve meet her priests many of times.”  Sighing she stops for a second as she tries to decide how to continue, “Sandorel, you see when Umberlee isn’t busy tormenting the shores and oceans of Faerûn she seeks ways to bring harm to Sune.  The Sea Bitch is completely jealous of Sune’s beauty and of her many works of art, and her jealously of beauty is passed upon to me…” She drops her eyes to a spot far away a slight confused look on her face as she waves her hands hoping to understand why a deity could think something like that, “I guess in Umberlee’s on forgiving eyes I’m a work of art too.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 6, 2004)

Sandorel places his hand gently on Brystasia's shoulder, in a comforting and protective gesture. It pains him to see her so sad. His touch lingers for a second, and then he pulls back his hand.

"We may be too late for secrecy, since She probably does know about us and the powers we posess. We shall have to see. 
In any case I think Vilya should know about what we have learned. She would be a great help for us whatever direction we'll strike."  

He rises, walks over to Vilya's room and knocks on her door. A minute later she knows all that he knows about Conan's disappearance.

ooc: Sorry, gotta go.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2004)

"Most distressing news..."
Vilya had listened intently to Sandorel's tidings, and was now pacing in circles. 
"What are our plans? We can't just leave Conan, or what's left of him, where he is."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Finding comfort in the light touch on her shoulder Brystasia turns with a thankful smile towards Sandorel.  The reassuring touch doesn’t lead to the holding that Brystasia hopes, and yearns, nor does it lasts for nearly long enough but his words made sense.

Brystasia sighs as she hesitates in fallowing Sandorel.  As she wipes the wetness that is forming from her turquoise blue eyes she thinks back to the last few days, the emotional turmoil and the guilt that rested solely on her slender shoulders.  She watched Sandorel, maybe the man she loved, walk from the room she could help but fell weak, as she was graceful and elegant woman with a thousand suitors.  Yet here she was unable to make the man claim her.

The ironic nature was not lost on her as she stood up to fallow and it was the guilt over Conan’s predicament that formed the grim revolve to save her friend and force her own feelings and desires aside one more time.

Brystasia gracefully walked into Vilya’s room just in time to hear her reaction.  Walking over to the elven maiden Brystasia hugs her in greeting before letting her go to address her, “No where not going to leave Conan to the mercy of the Sea Bitch.  Where going to mount a rescue mission.”

She turns towards the dark haired man with her own reassuring smile, “Sandorel has laid the frame work of a plane and I will also pray to my goddess for her blessing and her help.”


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2004)

Vilya is rather startled as Brystasia hugs her, the desert folk don't have unnecessary physical contact that often, but returns the favor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2004)

*Brystasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Avenger/Favored Soul/Heartwarder)*

Brystasia gives Vilya a small reassuring smile and a pleased happy look at her acceptance of the hug and near Sunite greeting.

Glancing around the room for really the first time she notes a number of chairs and claims the most comfortable looking one for herself while she motions and speaks softly for the others to join her, “I imagine we have lots to plan so we might as well be comfortable during it.”

Folding her legs under her Brystasia looks on her companions with her normal smile while they likewise settle themselves.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 9, 2004)

Sandorel takes a seat in one of the chairs and once again takes the word. "After further consideration I doubt that we can keep our identities hidden for long once we have begun our attacks. The Goddess may be insane, but she's no fool.
Since we cannot expect to win in a battle against the sea-bitch herself we should not take the risk to attempt a direct rescue of Conan in her own domain. Not only would she be near-omnipotent there she would also have thousands of fiends under her command, some of them of considerable power.
Her temples, on the other hand, are vulnerable. She cannot posess many clerics of a power comparable to our own, and her other followers are likely of negligible power. She cannot act unhindered on the prime-material plane, at most she could send an avatar against us, at the least a handful of fiends.
My plan is thus that we locate all the major temples of the sea-bitch on Toril, make a list and systematically (but randomly) begin to raze them and slaughter the clergy and followers within. Once we have razed five or so, we present an ultimatum to the goddess to release Conan and pay us a sum of money in tribute. If she refuses we'll contunue our campaign, her followers will desert her in ever increasing numbers and she will begin to lose her divine powers. Sooner or later she will have to obey our demands."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Favored Soul)*

Lounging in her chair a small frown crosses Brystasia’s ideal face and she quickly sits up as she address him questionably, “Sandorel, I agree with your plan in general but I have issues…”  Her expression turns apologetic as she continues; “I have issues over the money…  This is about rescuing a friend and to a lesser part in punishing Umberlee for her continued destruction, and her jealously over Sune.  So why is there a need for her to give tribute to us and what do you want to use this money for?” 

Brystasia looks away from her companions, but mainly away from Sandorel, as a distressed look forms on her attractive face.  After a deep sigh she turns back toward him, “I’m sorry Sandorel, I don’t want to fight with you, but I’ll never be a good mercenary.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Brystasia looks away from her companions, but mainly away from Sandorel, as a distressed look forms on her attractive face.  After a deep sigh she turns back toward him, “I’m sorry Sandorel, I don’t want to fight with you, but I’ll never be a good mercenary.”




Sandorel nods and says in a soothing voice. "The money is certainly not the main issue. I would only include it in our ultimatum as a point of negotiation. It is traditional in matters of trade to ask for more than you expect to get to give the other party some room for bargaining."  He shrugs, "Besides, we can always use a little more money. Money is power, after all. It will strengthen us and weaken an enemy of both our faiths."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

*Bryastasia Purelove: Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt:Holy Warrior/Favored Soul)*

Brystasia thoughtfully looks towards the ground, after a few seconds she simply nods her head in agreement before speaking gently, “Yes, I guess that does make a fair amount of sense.”  Her turquoise blue eyes seem to imply more to her question than just the simple words as she looks deeply into Sandorel’s dark eyes, “Is there anything else we need to address?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 18, 2004)

He looks back, for a moment drowning in her gaze before he pulls back. He shakes himself inwardly, then smiles gently and answers. "Geography. We need to make a list of the major temples of the wet goddess and order them according to priority. I do not have much knowledge about the faiths of Toril, so it would be best if you took care of that."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Brystasia drops her turquoise blue eyes sadly to the ground obviously hurt by words not said and emotions not expressed.  Simply nodding her head she address both of them, “Not a problem, is there anything else we need to do address now and not later?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2004)

"Nothing comes to my mind as of now. I'd like for us to depart to our first destination as soon as possible, while I appreciate the soft beds of a city, I much prefer to be out in the open."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Brystasia nods apologetically at the elven maiden as she stands up, “You’re right, my dear Vilya, I’m sorry to have kept you in this uncomfortable setting for far to long.  I shall get started at once.”  Walking gracefully, and with purpose, she quickly makes it to the door, “I’ll be at the temple if either of you two need me.”

With that she walks out the door closing it softly behind her.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 2, 2004)

Sandorel stretches out on the bed after Brystasia has left, looking wistfully at the closed door. Then he turns his smile at Vilya. "It seems there's not much useful we can do at the moment. Brystasia does know our enemy much better than either of us. Do you have any ideas on how to pass the time?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

"My personal past of time has been either meditating, or dancing at the temple. The lands outside of Waterdeep are actually quite good grounds for a silent meditation."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "My personal past of time has been either meditating, or dancing at the temple. The lands outside of Waterdeep are actually quite good grounds for a silent meditation."




Sandorel sighs, "It has been some time since I last had the chance to meditate in peace, it would be pleasant but I don't have the peace of mind for it at the moment. It seems my prescience has faded..." he says thoughtfully, half to himself. 
His voice turns soft, still thoughtful but no longer introverted. "How do you find this life, Vilya? The ceaseless struggle, the endless row of enemies waiting to be killed and join the endless row of enemies behind you? It doesn't end, you know. Even in the afterlife, whatever life you have lived, the struggle continues eternally for beings so cursed with power as us. Oblivion, the only alternative, is no better."
He shakes his head slightly, his eyes gazing far beyond the walls of the cramped room. "As long as the Multiverse remains divided the struggle will continue, and the very nature of the gods disallows unity." He looks at her, "I do not ask you to understand, or even sympathize. I just needed to talk." _At least I can think near you._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2004)

Vilya sits down on a chair and leans back, her gaze at the ceiling yet far beyond it. She has on the expression of one who has been pulled to her memories.
"I was trained to fight, almost from birth. After my childhood ended, there was not much beyond weapons training, and some basic training in the arcane arts, for me. My parents wanted that I'd become a bladesinger... 
Do you know what a bladesinger is? It's a tradition of the elves where I come from... The art of blending arcane spellcasting and skills with either a longsword or a rapier.
The rapier was the weapon of my choice back then, I favored the graceful way of fighting over the more tedious that came with the longsword. They said I would've become the best...
But that wasn't so hard. Later I had to struggle, even fight, to live. But not against an adversary I could've won with a weapon, for I was fighting against the harsh desert. I survived, and now I think that any fight with an enemy I can see and defeat with my scimitar is an easy one."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 6, 2004)

Sandorel answers her musingly, half a smile on his lips, "And in the end the only enemy that matters, the only one we can neither defeat nor escape, is our own selves."


----------

